# Rechnung von Probenfieber



## Anonymous (20 April 2004)

hi, 

mir ist etwas passiert, das es eigentlich gar nicht geben kann.

seit einiger Zeit werde ich auch von einer Firma belästigt.
Überall wird mit kostenlosen Proben geworben. Daraufhin habe ich mir unter anderem Probenfieber.de angesehen ohne irgendwelche Angaben oder Daten zu hinterlassen.
Einige Zeit später erhielten ich einen Anruf, ob ich nicht an Probenfieber Interesse habe und für soundsoviel Euro teilnehemn möchte. Ich lehnte dies ab und bittete darum nicht mehr angerufen zu werden.
Am 02.Februar 2004 wurde von meinem Konto 47,88 Euro von einer gewissen ECS-Solution GmbH abgebucht.
Da mir diese Firma nichts sagte, schaute ich im Internet nach, und fand auf der Internetseite dieser Firma den wichtigen Hinweis, das sich alle Personen melden sollen denen zu unrecht Geld vom Konto abgebucht wurde. Ich schrieb dieser Firma eine email und teilte darin mit, das ich  keine Leistungen von der Firma bezogen habe und auch weder meine Kontonummer oder Anschrift einen der beiden Firmen mitgeteilt habe. Desweiteren informierte ich ECS-Solution darüber, das ich den Betrag Zurückbuchung.
Daraufhin kam keine Reaktion. 
Am 17.04.2004 bekam ich dann einen Brief vom Mahn, Inkassoservice Rauch & Söhne KG 55512 Bad Kreuznach, indem steht: "Rechnung vom29.01.2004 (habe ich nie erhalten) aus DD.141.285.1246 für Probenfieber Kunde ECS-Solution GmbH...
Sehr geehrter Herr...,
mein Kunde hat mich beauftragt, die unten aufgeführte, bereits fällige Forderung einzuziehen. Im Internet haben Sie das Angebot unseres Kunden genutzt. Wie unser Kunde nun mitgeteilt hat, haben Sie die dafür entstandenen Gebühren zurückgehen lassen und bis heute nicht bezahlt. Aus diesem Grund haben wir Sie aufzufordern, den Gesamtbetrag bis spätestens 23.04.2004 zu überweisen. Sofortige Zahlung des Gesamtbetrages erspart Ihnen weitere Kosten und Unannehmlichkeiten.
Den Schriftverkehr wollen Sie nur mit mir führen und Zahlungen ebenfalls nur an mich leisten.
62,38 Euro Hauptforderung; 1,28 € Zinsen; 0,63 € 13 % Zinsen seit 26.03. bis 23.04.; 5,- € Mahnkosten; 25,- € meine Auslagen; 4,- € MWST; Gesamtforderung 98,29 €

MfG
H....R.... 
Inkassomandatar..."

daraufhin rief ich bei ECS-Solution an, die sich keiner Schuld bewusst sind. Nächster Anruf bei Probenfieber, die mir mitteilten das dies ein versehen war und bei allen die aArufen der "Vertrag" sofort storniert wird und dies dem Inkassobüro mitgeteilt wird.

open end


MfG

Jens  :evil:

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## virenscanner (20 April 2004)

> Am 02.Februar 2004 wurde von meinem Konto 47,88 Euro von einer gewissen ECS-Solution GmbH abgebucht.


Woher hatte die "ECS-Solution GmbH" Deine Kontonummer und Bankleitzahl?


----------



## Devilfrank (20 April 2004)

Offensichtlich sind diese vorher bekanntzugeben, ehe man in den Genuss dieses "Angebotes" kommt...


----------



## BenTigger (20 April 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Offensichtlich sind diese vorher bekanntzugeben, ehe man in den Genuss dieses "Angebotes" kommt...





			
				Oberlinkx schrieb:
			
		

> Überall wird mit kostenlosen Proben geworben. Daraufhin habe ich mir unter anderem Probenfieber.de angesehen ohne irgendwelche Angaben oder Daten zu hinterlassen.



Irgendwie beisst sich das aber....


----------



## KatzenHai (20 April 2004)

@Oberlinkx -

die Story hakt etwas. Woher hatte ECS deine Kontoverbindung, wenn du nichts hinterlassen hast? Oder: Wieso möchtest du nicht zahlen, wenn du hinterlassen hast und dadurch den Vertrag geschlossen hast?

Ansonsten ist hier der Weg zum Anwalt vorbestimmt, da eine hier statt findende Beratung zu tief in den Einzelfall ginge. Oberflächlich betrachtet erscheinen die Angebote beider Firmen im Netz nicht zwingend unseriös - deine Geschichte hingegen lässt anderes vermuten.

Lass es prüfen.


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2004)

Mit der Kundenzufriedenheit hakt's wohl auch ein wenig: http://www.ciao.com/probenfieber_de__1128661.

Ist aber schon ein "pfiffiges" Geschäftsmodell - erst mal Adressen von Du^H^Hunerfahrenen Verbrauchern einsammeln, sich dafür von denen auch noch bezahlen zu lassen, und diese dann weiterzuverhökern...

Die AGB sind auch so richtig lustig... (liest sich in etwa so: Du must an uns Geld bezahlen, und vielleicht bekommst Du etwas dafür. Wenn nicht, ist das nicht unser Problem).


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

*Abzocke Probenfieber*

ich verstehe euren Kommentar... 
aber Tatsache ist,das ich meine Kontonummer und meine Adresse bei dieser Firma nie hinterlassen habe...
Auch habe ich weder Leistungen, Angebote oder auch Rechnungen erhalten...
Nach dem Telefongespräch mit Probenfieber wurde mir folgende email zugesendet, nachdem am Telefon mir mitgeteilt wurde, das hier ein Fehler vorliegt und Weiterleitung an das Inkassobüro zu unrecht erfolgte.

Auf Wunsch kann ich auch das Schreiben vom Inkassobüro zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

*Abzocke*

email von Probenfieber

From: [email protected]

> Guten Tag.
> 
> Sie haben dem Vertrag von Probenfieber.de widersprochen
> Schade, dass wir Sie nicht als Kunden gewinnen konnten.
> Sollte das Geld bereits von Ihrem Konto abgebucht sein,
> überweisen wir Ihnen das Geld auf das bekannte Konto
> zurück. Die Überweisung können wir jedoch erst 6 Wochen
> nach erfolgter Abbuchung in Auftrag geben. da so lange
> Widerrufsrecht bei Ihrer Bank besteht und wir eine
> Überschneidung nicht ausschließen können.
> 
> Sollten Sie den Betrag von Ihrer Bank zurückbuchen lassen,
> müssen wir Ihnen leider eine Bearbeitungs/Stornogebühr in
> Höhe von 10 Euro in Rechnung stellen (siehe auch AGB).
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> Ihr Probenfieber-Team


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

*Probenfieber*

email von Probenfieber



> From: [email protected]
> 
> > Guten Tag.
> >
> ...




kennt sich jemand mit trojanern aus....?
ich hatte einen auf meinem rechner...
wenn die Angaben von Probenfieber rein theoretisch stimmen würden, hätte ich ja spätestens im Januar  mich bei Probenfieber eingetragen, da jede Firma ja schnellstmöglich Ihr Geld haben will.. mein Besuch bei Probenfieber liegt aber schon mehr als ein Jahr zurück und auch der Anruf ist schon länger als ein halbes Jahr her...
nochmals sorry, das ich euch langsam auf den zeiger gehe, aber sowas ist mir noch nie passiert und macht mir schon seit tagen kopfzerbrechen...
Ich hoffe, dass dies keinem anderen passiert und es sich nun entlich geklärt hat.

bye jens


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2004)

*Re: Abzocke*



			
				Oberlinkx schrieb:
			
		

> > Sollten Sie den Betrag von Ihrer Bank zurückbuchen lassen,
> > müssen wir Ihnen leider eine Bearbeitungs/Stornogebühr in
> > Höhe von 10 Euro in Rechnung stellen (siehe auch AGB).


Für mein Rechtsverständnis bedeutet das:

sofort die Lastschrift zurück gehen lassen, die 4 € Rücklastschriftgebühr den Abbucher bluten lassen und den folgenden Schriftverkehr auf ihre witzigen AGB ins Leere laufen lassen.

PS: die E-Mail sehr gut aufbewahren!

Beispiel: _"...ich schreibe in meine AGB, dass ich Sie betrügen werde. Ohne Berechtigung ziehe ich Ihnen von Ihrem mir bekannten Konto den Betrag x für nix ab. Nur wenn Sie widersprechen bekommen sie den Betrag wieder zur Verfügung gestellt - aber erst nach 6 Wochen, weil ich das so will und damit gute Zinsen kreiere!"_


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2004)

Hallo,
mir ist gestern etwas genz Ähnliches passiert, deswegen habe ich auch dieses Forum gefunden.
Bei mir handelt es sich jedoch um w*w.allestesten.de.
w*w.allestesten.de ist eine Seite auf der man für einen log-In-Beitrag von 48? wertlose Sachen testen kann. .
(bei mir war es so, dass ich per Telefonanruf eingelullt wurde mitzumachen, auch mit der Begründung: "Wenn Sie sich später überlegen, sie wollen doch nicht unser Angebot nutzen, haben sie ja die Sicherheit des Bankeinzuges, den Sie einfach widerrufen können")

Mir wurden auch 48? vom Konto abgebucht. eben auch von dieser Firma  ECS-Solution GmbH, ich habe gegen diese Abbuchung Widerspruch eingelegt, bekam also meine Geld zurückgebucht. Zwei Wochen später, genau gesagt gestern, bekam ich genau von dem gleichen Mahn-, Inkasso-Service "Mahn, Inkassoservice Rauch & Söhne KG 55512 Bad Kreuznach" einen Brief mit genau dem gleichen Wortlaut zugeschickt

Jetzt bin ich eben gerade dabei mich im Internet umzusehen was das eigentlich soll und stoße nur auf Statements wie "Vorsicht Abzocke"

Was ich auch noch nicht verstehe ist folgendes: 
Der Kunde der den Mahn- und Inkasso-Service beauftragt hat das Geld einzutreiben ist die Firma "Tomacovend GmbH". Gebt einfach mal bei Google "Tomacovend GmbH" ein und wundert euch bei welchen Seiten diese Firma noch ihre Finger im Spiel hat.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand antworten würde, vielleicht sogar Oberlinkx.

Tobi


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2004)

*ist mir auch passiert*

Hallo Tobi, auch ich habe gerade den gleichen Brief von diesem Inkasso-Ding aus dem Briefkasten geholt. Bei mir war es so, daß auf Kündigungsschreiben keine Reaktion kam und ich mein Geld zurückgeholt habe. Was macht man denn da weiter? Ich bezahle nicht, weil keine Leistung - kein Geld. Es gibt doch eine gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Zeit, in der ich von allen Verträgen (das war ja nicht mal irgendwas Schriftliches!) zurücktreten kann?!
Bin jetzt völlig überfragt, wie das weitergeht.
LG Britta


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2004)

@ Britta, war das Kündigungsschreiben per Einschreiben versandt? Falls nicht, die Kündigung nochmals (eben per Einschreiben) abschicken und auf das erste Schreiben verweisen (Kopie beilegen). Das könnte dann funktionieren, muss aber nicht! Ich habe mal irgendwas von einem 14tägigem Widerspruchsrecht gehört - wenn Du die Absendung des ersten Schreibens nicht belegen kannst (z. B. auch durch einen Zeugen), dann gilt der Widerspruch u. U. als nicht rechtzeitig eingegangen und ist somit fruchtlos.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2004)

*www.allestesten.de, Tamocovend GmbH, Rauch & Söhne KG*

Hallo Britta, Hallo Jens,

Ich habe gerade mit einem bekannten Polizisten gesprochen der mir sagte dass das ganze sehr nach Betrug rieche. und ich solle folgendes machen:
1. Widerspruch gegen die Mahnung einlegen. Das ganze muß per Einschreiben mit Rückschein verschickt werden. (Man sollte ebenfalls den kompletten Schriftverkehr als späteres Beweismittel kopieren und abheften.
2. Damit ist es noch nicht getan, weil man sicherlich die nächsten paar Wochen weitere Mahnungen bekommen werde, denen man immer widersprechen soll. 
3. Das wichtigste: Anzeige erstatten. Ich fordere euch hiermit auf die nächsten Tage zur Polizei zu gehen und Anzeige wegen Betrugs oder versuchten Betruges zu erstatten. Kopiert die Unterlagen und Beweissachen und bringt die mit auf die Wache, damit dort die Polizei schon mal einen Anhaltspunkt hat.


Meldet euch nochmal, vielleicht sucht ihr auch in anderen Foren Leute, die man ebenfalls versucht zu betrügen und fordert sie auf Anzeige zu erstatten.  

Ich wünsch euch noch ein schönes Wochenende, Tobias


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2004)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-nrw.de/UNIQ108451734010240456/doc8836A.html


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2004)

*Re: www.allestesten.de, Tamocovend GmbH, Rauch & Söhne K*



			
				Tobi T schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Widerspruch gegen die Mahnung einlegen. Das ganze muß per Einschreiben mit Rückschein verschickt werden.
> 2. Damit ist es noch nicht getan, weil man sicherlich die nächsten paar Wochen weitere Mahnungen bekommen werde, denen man immer widersprechen soll.


Einschreiben mit Rückschein ist zwar bestens aber auch teuer - das blose Einschreiben ist ausreichend, da man damit den Nachweis der Absendung eines Schreibens an den Empfänger hat. Ob das dann auch ankommt, ist Sache des Empfängers, der ja seine Adresse offenbart hatte, die man bei dem einfachen Einschreiben nutzte.





			
				Tobi T schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Das wichtigste: Anzeige erstatten. Ich fordere euch hiermit auf die nächsten Tage zur Polizei zu gehen und Anzeige wegen Betrugs oder versuchten Betruges zu erstatten.


Wieso? Bei einer Anzeige wird nach einem Täter bei einer Straftat gesucht und dieser seiner gerechten Strafe zugeführt - das bedeutet allerdings nicht automatisch, dass die Forderungssache dabei mit erledigt wird. Im Gegenteil, darum muss man sich zivli selbst drum kümmern (evtl. über einen Anwalt)!


			
				Tobi T schrieb:
			
		

> ....Ich habe gerade mit einem bekannten Polizisten gesprochen der mir sagte dass das ganze sehr nach Betrug rieche...


Den Betrug als solches bewertet letztlich die Staatsanwaltschaft, dessen Hilfsbeamter ein Polizist ist. Wer sich betrogen fühlt, dem steht es frei, eine Anzeige zu erstatten (mit dem s. g. Strafantrag). Wem das zu aufwendig ist, der muss (und das auch mit Anzeige) seinen zivilen Widerspruch selbst durchfechten.

_Fazit_ - die Behörden bringen Euch nicht das Recht ins Haus und schon gar nicht einen postiven Erfolg hinsichtlich Eurer zivilen Streitigkeit!


----------



## hobbiesurfer (15 Mai 2004)

*Bankkonto-Daten im www...*

Hallo,

ich kann nur davon abraten generell auf einer Homepage  Bankdaten zu  hinterlegen, außer es geschieht in einem sicherem Modus , wobei sich dann ein kleines Hinweisfenster öffnet und man sehen kann ,in welchem Sicherheitsmodus diese Daten übertragen werden.
Bei Unternehmen, die diesen Eintrag als Bedingung zum Erhalt ihrer Leistungen stellen, erst gar nicht anmelden. Oftmals hilft schon ein vorheriger Blick in die AGB's um eine Entscheidung dazu zu finden.

Es ist auch unverständlich, warum Anbieter für das Abverlangen dieser empfindlichen Daten nicht auf Unternehmen wie PayPal oder Moneybookers zurückgreifen, die sich auf das www-banking spezialisiert haben.
Dazu habe ich bisher noch keine negativen Meldungen entdeckt.
(von e-gold einmal abgesehen.... )

Online-Banking ist  , nach diversen Hacker Einbrüchen, auch  keine Alternative mehr.

Gruß
hobbiesurfer    (':keks:')


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2004)

*Re: Bankkonto-Daten im www...*



			
				hobbiesurfer schrieb:
			
		

> ....diverse Hacker Einbrüche bei Online-Banking


Hast Du da mal nähere Informationen? Z. B. welche Bank hat es betroffen, welches Bankingtool wurde ausgehebelt?


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2004)

Hallo, ich habe keine Bankdaten nirgends hinterlegt - abgebucht wurde trotzdem. Werde am Montag (übrigens auch mein Mann bei der Polizei und unsicher in dem Fall...) zum Anwalt gehen - mir ist das alles sehr suspekt... Bin etwas in Panik - nicht wegen der Forderung von knapp 90 Euro - aber damit daß einfach Geld abgebucht werden kann - ohne irgend eine Berechtigung?! Und dann ncoh Mahnungen, wenn ich es zurück hole?
Viele Grüße und ich halte alle Interessierten gern auf dem Laufenden - nach diesem Fall auch bald als registriertes Mitglied *lach*... 
Britta


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2004)

So, Britta ist registriert. Werde mich hier - wenn die Zeit es erlaubt - genau einlesen - bis dahin bitte Daumen drücken - habe keine Lust, auf blauen Dunst NIX zu bezahlen.
Viele Grüße Britta


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2004)

@ Britta,

Da gibt es eine Überlegung, die Du mit Deinem Anwalt unbedingt besprechen solltest:

...irgendein Scherzkeks hat womöglich für die Leistung Deine Bank- und Adressdaten angegeben. Die Lastschrift geht ein, Du forderst sie zurück und dann setzt das Mahnverfahren über die bekannte Adresse ein - Deine! Lass´ Dir von dem Forderungssteller doch nachweisen, dass Du der/diejenige bist, der die Leistung in Anspruch genommen hat (z. B. Vorlage einer abgegelichenen IP-Adresse, die zu Deiner CallingID [Telefonanschlussnummer] führt). Sollst mal sehen, wie schnell die kleinbei geben, wenn Du ihnen diese Variante anheim stellst. Nur nicht einschüchtern lassen!


----------



## hobbiesurfer (16 Mai 2004)

*OnlineBanking ... Hackereinbruch ..Antwort für  Reducal*

Hallo Reducal,

habe damals Glück gehabt ich konnte sofort reagieren.  Es wurde nichts aufgehebelt. Man wird nur sehr hektisch und der Magen krampft sich zusammen. Da die Bank einen 24h Support hat, rief ich sofort an, daß alle Ports gesperrt werden sollen.
Beim neu Aufsetzen des PC's habe ich diese Software erst gar nicht mehr installiert.
Habe generell dem Onlinebanking eine Absage erteilt und mein Konto dafür Sperren lassen.
Zwar muß man Rechenschaft ablegen, warum man diese "extreme" Entscheidung trifft, es wurde dann doch akzeptiert.

Viele Grüße
hobbiesurfer    :karate:


----------



## Anonymous (17 Mai 2004)

*www.allestesten.de, Rauch & Söhne KG, Tomacovend GmbH*

Hallo,
alle die von w*w.allestesten.de übers Ohr gehauen wurden können ja mal direkt bei dem Betreiber ..... anrufen und ihm alles Gute wünschen

Man kommt bei dieser Nummer auch wirklich durch!
.....

_persönliche Daten gelöscht , siehe NUB 
tf/mod_


----------



## Anonymous (17 Mai 2004)

*www.allestesten.de, Tomacovend, Rauch & Söhne KG*

Man kommt an die Nummer indem man die die Homepage-Adresse bei www.denic.de eingibt


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

*Widerspruch*

Hi!

Da die Widerspruchsbelehrung von allestesten.de nach dem Gestz nicht ordnungsgemäß durchgeführt wurde, gelten die 2 Wochen nicht, es kann nach wie vor Widersprch erklärt werden.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

mir ist das gleiche mit allestesten.de passiert. die polizei meint aber ,dass es nicht eine sache für die polizei ist sonder ich soll zu einem anwalt gehen. :bigcry:


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> > Am 02.Februar 2004 wurde von meinem Konto 47,88 Euro von einer gewissen ECS-Solution GmbH abgebucht.
> 
> 
> Woher hatte die "ECS-Solution GmbH" Deine Kontonummer und Bankleitzahl?



Vom Betreiber von Probenfieber, der Pressevertrieb Trave GmbH, das Problem ist, das ECS-Solution als Inkassodienstleister davon ausgehen muß, das die Forderung rechtens / vertragsgemäß ist.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

Gibt es schon was neues in den Fällen zu allestesten.de?

Bin auch ein Opfer von denen. Man hatte mir am Telefon versichert, ich könne das Geld zurückbuchen lassen, falls mir das "Angebot" nicht gefällt.

Habe mich einmal eingeloggt, dann erkannt was das für ein Schrott ist und sofort das Geld zurückbuchen lassen (48 EUR).

Danach kam ein Brief vom Inkassounternehmen Rauch & Söhne KG mit einer Forderung von 91,47 EUR.

Mein Tip und meine Vorgehensweise: Noch im Nachhinein schriftlich SOFORT (Einschreiben + Rückschein) die Nutzung dieses Angebots widerrufen. Zusätzlich jeder Mahnung von dem Inkassounternehmen schriftlich widersprechen.

Ich glaube einfach nur, dass die einen Einschüchtern wollen mit dieser Taktik. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Methoden dieses Unternehmens vor Gericht standhalten würden. 

Viele Interessante Dinge dazu stehen hier:
http://www.antiprobenanbieter.de.vu/

und hier:
http://www.aerger-forum.de/dcforum/DCForumID4/246.html#1


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich habe keine Bankdaten nirgends hinterlegt - abgebucht wurde trotzdem. Werde am Montag (übrigens auch mein Mann bei der Polizei und unsicher in dem Fall...) zum Anwalt gehen - mir ist das alles sehr suspekt... Bin etwas in Panik - nicht wegen der Forderung von knapp 90 Euro - aber damit daß einfach Geld abgebucht werden kann - ohne irgend eine Berechtigung?! Und dann ncoh Mahnungen, wenn ich es zurück hole?



Soweit mir der Ablauf bekannt ist, haben die "Kunden" von Probenfieber alle freiwillig Ihre Bankdaten am Telefon angegeben und einen "Vertrag" geschlossen.
Ob (ein guter Call-Center-Agent vorausgesetzt) dem "Kunden" klar war das er damit einen Vertrag eingeht lasse ich dahingestellt.

Was soviel heißt wie:
Die "Kunden" von Probenfieber sind (evtl. unbeabsichtigt) einen Vertrag eingegangen und haben telefonisch damit auch die Erlaubnis gegeben vom Konto abzubuchen.

Ob alle Vertragsbestandteile klar waren und ob diese von Probenfieber erfüllt wurde ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ Britta,
> 
> Da gibt es eine Überlegung, die Du mit Deinem Anwalt unbedingt besprechen solltest:
> 
> ...irgendein Scherzkeks hat womöglich für die Leistung Deine Bank- und Adressdaten angegeben. Die Lastschrift geht ein, Du forderst sie zurück und dann setzt das Mahnverfahren über die bekannte Adresse ein - Deine! Lass´ Dir von dem Forderungssteller doch nachweisen, dass Du der/diejenige bist, der die Leistung in Anspruch genommen hat (z. B. Vorlage einer abgegelichenen IP-Adresse, die zu Deiner CallingID [Telefonanschlussnummer] führt). Sollst mal sehen, wie schnell die kleinbei geben, wenn Du ihnen diese Variante anheim stellst. Nur nicht einschüchtern lassen!



Das kann ganz furchtbar in die Hose gehen.
Die Telefongespräche werden natürlich geloggt und auch die Angerufenen Rufnummern, die Frage ist eher ob bei diesem Telefonat dann auch ein Vertrag zustandekam.

Im Internet kann es noch mehr in die Hose gehen, da ECS-Solution wie alle anderen Payment-Anbieter die IP-Adresse loggt und die Daten der Polizei zur Verfügung stellt, sollte sich herrausstellen das vom PC des Anzeigenden die Buchung initiert wurde kann es (IMO je nach verhalten des Anzeigenden gegenüber der Polizei, aber da müßte ein Anwalt sagen können was die Vorraussetzungen sind) zu einer Strafanzeige wegen "Vortäuschung einer Straftat" kommen, was in der Regel (so hoffe ich, im Sand verläuft) aber unangenehm wird.

Wenn man sich allerdings sicher ist, den Auftrag nicht gegeben zu haben, rate ich dringend zu einer Anzeige, diese Art von Betrug schädigt nicht nur den Konto-Inhaber sondern auch den Händer (hier geht es ja nicht nur um Probenfieber und ähnliche).
Eine Anzeige ist also auch im Sinne des Händlers / Anbieters


----------



## technofreak (9 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit mir der Ablauf bekannt ist, haben die "Kunden" von Probenfieber alle freiwillig
> Ihre Bankdaten am Telefon angegeben und einen "Vertrag" geschlossen.



Worauf beruht diese Erkenntnis?


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

Blubbi schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es schon was neues in den Fällen zu allestesten.de?
> 
> Bin auch ein Opfer von denen. Man hatte mir am Telefon versichert, ich könne das Geld zurückbuchen lassen, falls mir das "Angebot" nicht gefällt.
> 
> Ich glaube einfach nur, dass die einen Einschüchtern wollen mit dieser Taktik. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Methoden dieses Unternehmens vor Gericht standhalten würden.



Ich frage mich immer wie ein Callcenter-Agent auch solch eine Aussage kommt.
Wenn Sie parallel eine Email an allestesten oder an ECS-Solution schicken mit einer Kündigung, dann sollte das keine Probleme geben.
Aber einfach das Geld zurückbuchen geht schon deswegen in die Hose weil viele Banken den Unterschied zwischen einem nicht gedeckten Konto und einem Widerspruch nicht weiterkomunizieren.
Heißt keiner weiß das Sie widerrufen haben weil Sie die Leistung nicht wahrnehmen wollen.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eigentlich nur auf Aussagen des Anbieters und das er immer Rufnummer und Zeitpunkt des Telefonates angeben konnte bei Rückfragen.
Ob natürlich der Angerufene am Telefon Ja oder Nein sagte kann ich nicht überprüfen.

Die Prüfung der rechtmäßigkeit einer Forderung geht aber auch über das hinaus was wir leisten können und dürfen

Ich sollte vielleicht nicht ganz so Faul sein und mich registrieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
......

ECS-Solution GmbH
_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe Nutzungsbedingungen 
tf/mod_


----------



## technofreak (9 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sollte vielleicht nicht ganz so Faul sein und mich registrieren.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> ......
> ...



auch dann wäre das Posten persönlicher Daten nur gestattet, wenn dem Betreiber 
die  Identität des Postenden und Zustimmung zu der Veröffentlichung bekannt wäre
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10

tf


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

*allestesten.de*

Hallo!
Wir haben uns leider auch bei allestesten.de angemeldet. Das Gute: Wir haben das Geld zurück, naja, und nen Beschied von Rauch & Söhnen haben wir jetzt auch  :x 
Aber das Einschreiben ist schon auf dem Weg.. Wir sind gespannt wie´s weiter geht.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2004)

Blubbi schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch ein Opfer von denen. Man hatte mir am Telefon versichert, ich könne das Geld zurückbuchen lassen, falls mir das "Angebot" nicht gefällt.


Ich bin auf die gleiche weise "geködert" worden und habe mich auch auf diese aussage bezogen und zurückgebucht.... Ergebnis: Rauch & Söhne KG lassen grüßen :evil:


----------



## Arkon (10 Juni 2004)

GeGo schrieb:
			
		

> Blubbi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch Ihnen kann ich nur raten, eine kurze Email an den Anbieter oder auch an ECS-Solution dann sollte sich das Problem schnell klären lassen.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2004)

Arkon schrieb:
			
		

> GeGo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meiner meinung nach ist ECS-Solution genau so als geschädigter anzusehen wie die geprellten User. Die Firma Tomacovend GmbH und der Inkassomandatar machen m.e. ganz offensichtlich gemeinsame [].
vllt wäre es sinnvoll wenn ECS mal die Sache zur Anzeige bringt?!

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## shortie (14 Juni 2004)

*neue masche von probenfieber*

heute hat mich das erste mal eine nette stimme von probenfieber begrüßt. ich bin skeptisch geblieben und weiß nun einiges mehr über diesen anbieter. allerdings scheinen sich die leute ein paar gedanken gemacht zu haben. die dame informierte mich über eine "schutzgebühr" von 3,99 eur pro monat (47,88 eur im jahr), wogegen ich aber einen gutschein für die telekom in höhe von 50,00 eur bekommen würde. was meint ihr dazu? (ich glaube nicht, dass ich das angebot annehmen werde - wegen der vielen negativen statements).


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

Hatte heute den selben Brief von RAUCH & Söhne im Briefkasten. Dabei hat der nette Herr mir am Telefon gesagt wenn mir es nicht gefällt kann ich einfach die lastschrift zurückgeben und es würde nichts weiter passieren. Und nuin das. Was soll ich nun genau machen ?? Wer hat was gemacht ?? Danke für eure Antworten.

MfG uwe


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

uwduwe schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte heute den selben Brief von RAUCH & Söhne im Briefkasten. Dabei hat der nette Herr mir am Telefon gesagt wenn mir es nicht gefällt kann ich einfach die lastschrift zurückgeben und es würde nichts weiter passieren. Und nuin das. Was soll ich nun genau machen ?? Wer hat was gemacht ?? Danke für eure Antworten.
> 
> MfG uwe



Email an den Betreiber der Webseite, oder an uns, dann sollte sich da klären lassen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Michael Blödow

[email protected]


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2004)

zunächst hat bei mir allestesten.de mit unmöglichem verhalten geglänzt:

auf mehrere emails, in denen ich widerruf gegegn die bestellung eingelegt habe wurde nie geantwortet.
mein einschreiben an tomaccovent mit der widerrufserklärung wurde nicht angenommen, da der empfänger nicht anzutreffen war und offensichtlich hat es in der firma auch keiner für nötig gehalten, es bei der post abzuholen, sodass es, nachdem es ein paar tage auf dem postamt verbracht hat, wieder bei mir daheim liegt (FRECHHEIT!!!).

also hab ich mir das geld zurückgeholt und ecs-solutions über meine widerruf informiert. dort teilte mir ein mitarbeiter mit, dass er allestesten.de über meinen widerruf informiert hat damit gegen mich kein inkasso eongeleitet wird.

bisher is noch nix da, ich bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2004)

*alles testen...*

So, wir haben den Ärger hinter uns! Haben uns bei allestesten.de angemeldet, Geld wurde abgebucht und LogIn-Daten kamen nie an. Auf unsere E-Mails wurde nicht reagiert, dann haben wir das Geld zurückgebucht. Dann kam der Brief von Rauch % Söhne von wegen insgesamt 92,20 € Kosten.. Wir haben ein Einschreiben/ Rückschein hingeschickt, die Lage gerschildert und jetzt kam der Brief, das der Falle erledigt sei..


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2004)

Ich glaub, dass die ne ganz einfache Taktik haben:

Leuten am Telefon die Storry vom Pferd erzählen und dann Kontodaten bekommen und das Geld abbuchen.

Bei manchen gehts dann schon los, die denken Sie sind reingefallen, Pech gehabt, keine Chance, 48€ für alllestesten.de!

Die, die vehementer um Ihr Geld kämpfen und Beschwerden und Widerrufe senden werden einfach ignoriert, in der Hoffnung, dass auch die zu schweigen beginnen und es evtl. verpassen das Geld zurückzuholen.

Wenn dann einer doch mal die 48€ zurückholt wird mal ein schreiben vom Anwalt geschickt, hier erschrecken die nächsten und zahlen reumütig.

Die, die auch das durchhalten erkennen jedoch, dass allestesten.de nicht ins gerichtliche Mahnverfahren einsteigt (sicherlich wird Herr ...oder auch einer seiner Söhne soviel Ahnung vom bürgerlichen Recht haben, dass er Ihnen wegen geringer Aussicht auf Erfolg davon abrät), nein vielmehr müssen sie ihr Unrecht zugeben (ganz umsonst wird .... und Söhne auch nicht unrechtmäßige Mahnbescheide verschicken ) und man hat endlich wieder Ruhe.

Deshalb zusammenfassend: Ruhe bewahren, rechtzeitig und unbedingt die Bestellung des Zugangs schriftlich bei allestestesten widerrufen(am besten belegbar per Einschreiben oder so und noch bevor man das Geld zurückholt), 
Lastschrif widerrufen, ECS informieren, damit nicht der Verdacht eines ungedeckten Kontos aufkommt und dann einfach abwarten und beim ersten Inkassobrief kurz die Sachlage darstellen, dann sollte es hoffentlci vorbei sein.
_persönliche Daten gelöscht, siehe NUB tf/mod _


----------



## Stalker2002 (1 Juli 2004)

Könnte es sein, das hier ein fieser IE-Trojaner beteiligt ist?
Es haben ja doch recht viele Leute behauptet, niemals Kontodaten angegeben zu haben...

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2004)

*Habe gerade gestern eine nette Dame am Telefon gehabt..*

und ihr meine Kontodaten gegeben (wie dumm man doch manchmal ist, wenn man professionell eingelullt wird, erstaunlich).

Sie sagte, Montag wird sich aber noch jemand von Probenfieber melden, um meine Daten abzugleichen.

Vorsichtshalber habe ich mich eben mal über Probenfieber schlau gemacht und dieses Forum gefunden, was mich doch stark überzeugt hat, auf die Sache doch lieber zu verzichten.

Nun meine Frage: Habe ich am Telefon durch Bekanntgabe meiner Kontodaten schon einen gültigen Vertrag abgeschlossen?
Über AGB's konnte ich mich da ja noch gar nicht schlaumachen.

Und nach Durchlesen der AGB's stellte sich vieles, was die Dame (Frau Bu.........) erzählte, doch als Unsinn heraus( automatische Beendigung nach 12 Monaten z.B.).

Soll ich jetzt schon schriftlich Wiederrufen? Noch ist immerhin kein Geld abgebucht worden.
Oder denen von Probenfieber, falls sie sich bei mir melden, meinen Unwillen am Telefon mitteilen?

Gibt es eigentlich irgendeinen, gegen den so eine Forderung schon einmal vollstreckt wurde oder wenigstens Mahnbescheid erlassen wurde oder es zum Prozess kam? Würd mich auch interessieren, sonst ist die Sache ja nur halb so schlimm.


----------



## dotshead (6 Juli 2004)

ecs-solution hat hier doch schon oft genug eine Kontakt-Adresse angegeben. Berichtet danach über eure Erfahrungen mit ECS-Solution.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2004)

*Probenfieber*

auch mir wurde am 28.04.04 € 44.?? abgebucht danach habe ich nie wieder etwas von dieser firma gehört. nach 8 wochen habe ich mein geld widerrufen seitdem kommen täglich mahnungen und anrufe leider war ich so blöd und habe mich am telefon auch einlullen lassen (gutschrift von telekom über 50 € und jede menge proben hört sich ja alles gut an) 
was kann ich tun?????

Gruß elli


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2004)

Ich versteh das alles nicht ganz, ich hab mich da auch angemeldet und habe bisher keine Probleme mit denen. Ich habe meinen Gutschein und auch schon andre Sachen bekommen. Ich denke jeder von Euch sollte wissen, dass wenn er einen Vertrag eingeht er ein 14 tägiges Widerrufsrecht hat und.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

das mit dem widerruf ist zwar schön und gut nur, was ist wenn, 
-der verbraucher, nicht wie gesetzlich vorgeschrieben, darüber informiert wird (was in diesem falle für die die sich ein bischen auskennen sogar ein vorteil ist)
-dieses widerrufsrecht vom anbieter bestritten wird
-beim wahrnehmen des widerrufsrecht nicht auf schriftliche widerrufe reagiert wird?


----------



## Arkon (17 Juli 2004)

*Re: Habe gerade gestern eine nette Dame am Telefon gehabt..*



			
				MalSehen schrieb:
			
		

> Nun meine Frage: Habe ich am Telefon durch Bekanntgabe meiner Kontodaten schon einen gültigen Vertrag abgeschlossen?
> Über AGB's konnte ich mich da ja noch gar nicht schlaumachen.
> 
> Und nach Durchlesen der AGB's stellte sich vieles, was die Dame (Frau Bu.........) erzählte, doch als Unsinn heraus( automatische Beendigung nach 12 Monaten z.B.).
> ...



1. Es ist wohl ein Vertrag zustande gekommen wenn Sie ja gesagt haben.
2. Bin ich mir aber genau wegen der AGB nicht ganz sicher was bestandteil des Vertrages ist. Auf die AGB werden Sie wohl nicht hingewiesen.
3. Kann man wohl auch nicht beweisen das die Aussagen des Call-Centers mit den Tatsachen nicht übereinstimmten.

ich würde wenn Sie keinen Gebrauch machen wollen von Probenfieber schriftlich widerrufen, dann haben Sie auch etwas in der Hand.
( Habe ich mir mittlerweile immer angewöhnt, es ist verwunderlich wie oft Kündigungen nicht ankommen wenn kein Einschreiben gesendet wird:--)


----------



## Arkon (17 Juli 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> ecs-solution hat hier doch schon oft genug eine Kontakt-Adresse angegeben. Berichtet danach über eure Erfahrungen mit ECS-Solution.



Hallo, bei Probenfieber können wir leider wenig tun, mit dem Betreiber haben wir seit Monaten keine Geschäftsbeziehungen mehr.
Auf allestesten die hier auch erwähnt wurden können wir direkt einwirken und konnte bisher auch immer eine Klärung herbeiführen denke ich.


----------



## Arkon (17 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> das mit dem widerruf ist zwar schön und gut nur, was ist wenn,
> -der verbraucher, nicht wie gesetzlich vorgeschrieben, darüber informiert wird (was in diesem falle für die die sich ein bischen auskennen sogar ein vorteil ist)
> -dieses widerrufsrecht vom anbieter bestritten wird
> -beim wahrnehmen des widerrufsrecht nicht auf schriftliche widerrufe reagiert wird?



Dann bleibt einmal wohl nichts anderes als der Anwalt.

Wobei wenn ich das richtig überblicke es bei Probenfieber so ist, das der Kunde kein Widerrufsrecht hat...
Allerdings muß er darauf hingewiesen werden das er mit Aktivierung kein Widerrufsrecht hat, da mit der Dienstleistung mit seiner Zustimmung umgehend begonnen wird.
Wird er nicht darüber informiert hat er wieder ein Widerrufsrecht (Meines Wissens deutlich länger als 14 Tage, aber ich bin kein Jurist)


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2004)

uwduwe schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte heute den selben Brief von RAUCH & Söhne im Briefkasten. Dabei hat der nette Herr mir am Telefon gesagt wenn mir es nicht gefällt kann ich einfach die lastschrift zurückgeben und es würde nichts weiter passieren. Und nuin das. Was soll ich nun genau machen ?? Wer hat was gemacht ?? Danke für eure Antworten.
> 
> MfG uwe



Hallo Uwe,

sobald man die Registrierungsdaten zu allestesten.de per Email bekommt, sieht man am ende der mail Widerrufsrecht stehn. Nur damit kann man vom Vertrag zurücktreten ohne weitere Probleme. Auch das mit dem Zurückbuchen lassen der 48 Euro ist kein Problem, wenn man dies innerhalb von 1 Woche bei seiner Bank macht. 

Die Firma Tomacovent GmbH, welche die Seite allestesten.de betreibt, hat ihren Sitz in 70806 Kornwestheim, Baurstr. 45, Tel: 07154-175653. Ein Anruf genügt meistens und es gibt keine weitere Probleme mehr.

MFG Manu


----------



## technofreak (21 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Auch das mit dem Zurückbuchen lassen der 48 Euro ist kein Problem, wenn man dies innerhalb von 1 Woche bei seiner Bank macht.



6 Wochen 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2004)

Blubbi schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es schon was neues in den Fällen zu allestesten.de?
> 
> Bin auch ein Opfer von denen. Man hatte mir am Telefon versichert, ich könne das Geld zurückbuchen lassen, falls mir das "Angebot" nicht gefällt.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

bei allestesten.de zahlt man die 48 Euro allein für den Zugang für 360 Tage. Wenn man einmal eingeloggt ist und vielleicht sogar ein Angebot in Anspruch genommen hat, sollt davon abgeraten werden irgend eine Anzeige zu machen. Wie schon gesagt, man bezahlt für den blosen Zugang. Der Geschäftsführer hat dann keinen Einfluss mehr auf Euch, was ihr für Angebote in Anspruch nehmt oder nicht. 

Außerdem kann man sich vorher auf der Seite allestesten.de erkundigen, was es für Angebote gibt. Wer erst im Nachhinein alles schrott findet und ihm nichts gefällt ist es zu spät!!

Das Widerrufsrecht kann nur mit der bekommenen Email mit dem Zugangscode in Anspruch genommen werden. 

Also genau durchlesen bevor ihr zur Polizei rennt.


----------



## Reducal (21 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der Geschäftsführer hat dann keinen Einfluss ... bevor ihr zur Polizei rennt.


Kann man aber auch anders sehen - womöglich sollte sich die für den/die GF/-´in zuständige StA doch einmal einen Überblick über derer/dessen Geschäftigkeit verschaffen. Offensichtlich haben doch nicht wenige Nutzer Probleme mit dem Angebot. Aus diesem Grund könnte man eine Sachverhaltsschilderung auch gleich an die StA Lübeck richten, die anscheinend örtlich für den Geschäftsbetrieb zuständig ist (siehe Impressum der Firma).


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2004)

> Das Widerrufsrecht kann nur mit der bekommenen Email mit dem Zugangscode in Anspruch genommen werden.



Das ist nicht richtig. Das Widerufsrecht ist bei allen Fernabsatzverträgen immer gleich.

Es gilt mindestens zwei Wochen und der Verbraucher muss darüber schriftlich informiert werden. Diese Information muss Name und Anschrift enthalten, an wen der Widerruf zu entrichten ist und auch eine Belehrung über Beginn und Ende der Frist. Der Wideruf selber erolgt schriftlich, auch darüber muss informiert werden.

Da "jetzt gleich" wohl keine angemessene Belehrung über eine Frist ist und auch die andren erwähnten Dinge fehlen, ist diese Belehrung nicht rechtsgültig, dem Verbraucher steht somit ein unendliches Widerrufsrecht zu.




> Die Firma Tomacovent GmbH, welche die Seite allestesten.de betreibt, hat ihren Sitz in 70806 Kornwestheim, Baurstr. 45, Tel: 07154-175653. Ein Anruf genügt meistens und es gibt keine weitere Probleme mehr.



Dies setzt voraus, dass auch jemand ans Telefon geht.


----------



## biddy1972 (16 August 2004)

*Britta von Seite 2 meldet sich*

... mal wieder mit einem Lagebericht.
da ich dem Frieden nicht traue, hab ich etwas gewartet. Ich war beim Anwalt, mit den Unterlagen (alles über Tomacovend, was cih gefunden habe, den Brief von Rauch und Schall  Anwalt hat hat einen Brief an den Inkasso-Menschen geschrieben, mit dem Hinweis, daß er nicht erkennen kann, warum seine Mandantin (ich *grins*) irgendwas bezahlen sollte - und daß bitte der Vertrag, der zu so einer Forderung zustande gekommen sein müsste, geschickt werden solle... bis jetzt kam nix. Wie lang mag das jetzt her sein? Wann war mein letztes Posting *grübel*? Ich hoffe, es ist erledigt. Ach, zum Abschied sprach Herr Anwalt:" Viel Spaß im Internet"... hat er fies bei gegrinst - was mag er gemeint haben *schmunzel*
LG Britta (die sich meldet, wenn doch noch was kommt und bis dahin mitliest!)


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2004)

> Am 02.Februar 2004 wurde von meinem Konto 47,88 Euro von einer gewissen ECS-Solution GmbH abgebucht.



einfach zurückbuchen? interessant ist aber: wo haben die deine daten her?


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

*ECS hat doch ein Problem, oder?*

Ich habe heute ein Schreiben von den hier bekannten Inkassounternehmen Rauch & Söhne KG bekommen. Angeblich hätte ich das Angebot von www.[...].de genutzt (Wirtschaftsbücher oder so, habe gerade nachgeschaut) und einen Rechnungsbetrag zurückbuchen lassen. Komisch ist, dass ich die Rechnung nie bekommen habe und die Seite auch nicht kannte.

Nach ein bisschen googlen kam ich auf folgendes:
http://www.[...].de/zahlung/html/eingabe.php

Die finanzielle Abwicklung bei www.[...].de übernimmt die hier ebenfalls bekannte ECS-Solution.

Ich sehe das so: hier stinkt es ganz gewaltig!

_[Kommerzielle Verlinkung entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

Sorry, ich wollte nicht gegen die Regeln verstoßen.

Angeblich hatte ich das Angebot des Rainer Bloch Verlags genutzt.
Das Zahlungssystem auf der Homepage des Rainer Bloch Verlags wird über ECS abgewickelt.
Das Inkasso übernimmt Rauch & Söhne KG.

nach noch mehr googeln kam ich auf folgendes (als Suchbegriff "Bloch Verlag" genutzt) neben der Haupthomepage des Rainer Bloch Verlags kommt auf eine Menge andere Seiten, die vom Rainer Bloch Verlag betrieben werden. Darunter auch eine Seite mit GRATISPROBEN und EROTIKseiten.

Hier haben wir also die Erklärung für den Gestank.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2005)

Hi,

es hatte sich um eine Verwechslung gehandelt. Deshalb wurde ich vom Inkasso angeschrieben.
Sie hatten mich bei der Recherche nach der Adresse mit einer anderen Person verwechselt.
Das Inkassobüro hat sich bei mir schriftlich entschuldigt.


----------



## Anonymous (21 November 2005)

*Ähnlicher  [edit] ....*

Hallo ihr,

mir ging es genauso, ich war auf einer Seite namens probino.de und habe geschaut und da gab es angebliche kostenlose Proben man solle nur e-mail adresse hinterlassen, jetzt habe ich eine online Rechnung bekommen wo ich angeblich 84,- € zahlen soll. ich habe denen geschrieben das ich ich kein interesse daran habe, und jetzt folgte die Mahnung...
ich weis jetzt nicht wie ich weiter verfahren soll ich habe noch nie proben bekommen und überhaupt was sind das für proben für soviel geld....

Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll?:bigcry:

LG Katja  :lol:

_Betreff aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## stieglitz (21 November 2005)

*Re: Ähnlicher  [edit] ....*



			
				savana schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll?:bigcry:
> 
> LG Katja  :lol:


Hier ist eine gute Anleitung, lesen musst du aber schon selbst.  
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=9254


----------



## stieglitz (23 November 2005)

Hier ein guter Artikel in der Netzwelt zu diesem Thema:
http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73013_1-die-probinopest-vom-rechnungsbazillus-in.html


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Auch ich habe seit einiger Zeit Probleme mit dieser Firma. Entweder keine E-Mail Adresse zu finden oder keine Telefonnummer. Habe 2006 unter Androhung eines Anwaltes eine E-Mail geschrieben und den Vertrag mit sofortiger Wirkung gekündigt, aber jetzt (2/08) ein neues Schreiben bekommen, daß ich mich angemeldet hätte. Zu dieser angegebenen Zeit war ich im Urlaub. Habe das Geld zurückstonieren lassen und daraufhin eine Mahnung mit zusätzlich 5.00 € Rücklastschriftgebühr bekommen. Denen werde ich was husten. Dieses Spiel mache ich nicht mit. Habe 2006 insgesamt 5x das Geld zurückbuchen lassen. Das mache ich jetzt genauso. Leute, denkt daran, diese [.........] ist hartnäckig. Ihr müßt jede Woche einen Kontoauszug holen, damit Euch nicht entgeht.

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert3 (13 März 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hi,
ja ja auch ich füge mcih leider in diese reihe ein-die scheinen wirklich sehr hartnäckig zu sein.
Begonnen hat es bei mir mit einem Abzug von ECS-Solution GmbH 47,88Euro im März 2004 den ich gleich zurückgeholt habe. Nix weiter passiert bis im Januar 05 wieder 47,88 Euro von probenfieber [.........] abgebucht wurde. Auch diese ließ ich zurück holen. Zudem wurde auch noch im Januar 2005 47,88Euro easywinning abgebucht und leider ist mir diese abbuchung durchgerutscht...
Somit kam im Nov 05 wieder ein abzug 47,88 Euro von easywinning. Dies holte ich zurück nach Vorankündigung per email. Hatte anschl. einige email geschrieben jedesmal auf deren Mahnungen reagiert- habe sie man gut noch. Seit 31.12.2005 hab ich nichts mehr von denen gehört und es wurde auch nichts mehr abgezogen.
Nun den es reißt nicht ab am 12.3.2008 erhielt ich ein Schreiben von el-Inkasso, H. sie fordern mich auf einen Betrag von insgesamt 81,63 Euro zu zahlen weil ich am 25.11.05 bei easywinning einen Geschäftsbesorungsvertrag abgeschlossen haben soll und den Service in Anspruch genommen hab ... HAB ICH ABER NICHT und nun???? Ist das ein Faß ohne Boden??? Das kann doch hier alles nicht rechtens sein???
Was kann ich tun?

Danke7
S.


----------



## Bulli007 (29 April 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Unregistriert3 schrieb:


> Nun den es reißt nicht ab am 12.3.2008 erhielt ich ein Schreiben von el-Inkasso, H. sie fordern mich auf einen Betrag von insgesamt 81,63 Euro zu zahlen weil ich am 25.11.05 bei easywinning einen Geschäftsbesorungsvertrag abgeschlossen haben soll und den Service in Anspruch genommen hab ... HAB ICH ABER NICHT und nun???? Ist das ein Faß ohne Boden??? Das kann doch hier alles nicht rechtens sein???
> Was kann ich tun?
> 
> Danke7
> S.



Auch ich muß mich in diese Reihe von [........] einreihen. Heute kam eine E-Mail von el-Inkasso, wo mir mitgeteilt wurde:
"ich hätte einen Geschäftsbesorgungsvertrag auf der Internetseite [noparse]www.probenfieber.de[/noparse] (Betreiber: Pressevertrieb Trave GmbH) abgeschlossen und den Service in Anspruch genommen.
Trotz schriftlicher Aufforderung der Firma Pressevertrieb Trave GmbH sind Sie der Zahlungsverpflichtung aus der Vertragsverlängerung nicht nachgekommen. Gemäß Ziffer 4 der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen hat sich der Vertrag auf Grund nicht erfolgter Kündigung  stillschweigend um ein weiteres Jahr verlängert."
Weiterhin wurde mir mitgeteilt:



> "Ein Zahlungseingang des Rechnungsbetrages in Höhe von 59,88 EUR konnte bis zum heutigen Tage nicht verzeichnet werden. Auf Grund dessen hat uns die Firma Pressevertrieb Trave GmbH mit dem Einzug der überfälligen Forderung gegen Sie beauftragt. Es ergibt sich derzeit folgende Gesamtforderung:
> 
> Hauptforderung		  59,88 EUR
> Zinsen		                3,83 EUR
> ...


Ich bin mir aber ganz sicher, daß ich mich auf dieser Seite niemals angemeldet habe. Was kann man jetzt tun? Soll ich Anzeige wegen Betrugs stellen oder einen Anwalt einschalten?

Danke Bulli007

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Bulli007 (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Nachtrag: 
Heute habe ich mit Schrecken festgestellt, daß mir eine Firma Namens "Pressevertrieb Trave GmbH" im Auftrag von "Probenfieber.de" 59.88 Euro von meinem Konto abgebucht hat. Für mich ist es ein Rätsel, wie diese Firmen an meine Kontoverbindung gelangen konnten, da ich mich niemals auf deren Seiten angemeldet habe. 
Wer kann mir sagen, wie ich nun weiterverfahren soll?

Danke 
Bulli007


----------



## jupp11 (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Bulli007 schrieb:


> Wer kann mir sagen, wie ich nun weiterverfahren soll?


Wie du verfahren sollst kann/darf ich dir nicht sagen. Ich würde schlicht zur Bank gehen und  den Betrag "zurückpfeifen".


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Ich würde schlicht zur Bank gehen und  den Betrag "zurückpfeifen".


Ich ebenfalls - und zwar umgehend! Und ab sofort die Kontobewegungen genau im Auge behalten!


----------



## Bulli007 (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Wo ich heute morgen diesen Betrag auf dem Kontoauszug entdeckt, daß er mir heute abgebucht wurde, war es meine erste Amtshandlung und das ohne Frühstück, diesen Betrag von der Bank sofort zurückbuchen zu lassen, denn da kenn ich nichts.


----------



## jupp11 (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

sehr gut. Damit sind die Herrschaften im Zugzwang (immer das wichtigste bei 
zivilen Auseinandersetzungen) 
Würde dem ganz gelassen entgegensehen


----------



## Ralph123 (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

heute habe ich ebenfalls eine Mahnung von einem Inkassobüro: 
*Gesellschaft für Forderungsmanagement mbH
Frau [...]
Warmbüchenstr. 24
30159 Hannover
Postfach 1711
30018 Hannover
05 11/ 35 77 23 - 620 
05 11 / 35 77 23 - 23
[email protected]*
bekommen.
Probenfieber hat es einmal unbemerkt geschafft vom Konto abzubuchen, andererseits habe ich mehrmals Rückbuchungen vorgenommen.
Leidiges Thema.
Adresse vom Inkasso zu eurer Info.
Grüsse Ralph

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## crazydini (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Ich muss mich auch einreichen, heute kam die Email von El-Kasso.
Ich dachte echt es ist ein Scherz da ich jetzt auch schon Jahre mit Probenfieber rum mache und nie eine Antwort erhalten habe.
Die haben eine Bankverbindung von mir die ich schon Monate nicht mehr habe somit konnten sie es auch nicht abbuchen. 
Ja und dann hab ich bei El-Kasso angerufen und war echt erstaunt das jemand dranging. Die Dame war allerdings nicht so freundlich ich soll doch mal genau nachdenken und wenn ich mir sicher bin soll ich zu Polizei gehn und Anzeige erstatten.
Hab Probenfieber dann nochmal geschrieben und angerufen die Nummer war immer besetzt.
Dann hab ich nochmal bei El-Kasso angerufen und dann war ein netter mann dran der meinte ich soll eine Email an elkasso machen mit meiner stellungsnahme sie setzen sich dann mit Probenfieber in Verbindung. Eine Nummer wollten die mir nicht geben.
So ich die Email gemacht und die kam wieder zurück.
Werd da morgen nochmal anrufen.
Ist ächt ärgerlich.


----------



## Bulli007 (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Also meine E-Mail mit meiner Stellungnahme an el-Inkasso kam nicht zurück und scheint somit angekommen zu sein. Ich habe die E-Mailadresse [email protected] verwendet.


----------



## HIGOLI (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hi, bin auch neu hier, weil ich von El-Inkasso schon des Öfteren die Mahnung über 47,88 + Zusatzforderungen bekommen habe.
Ich soll im Jahre 2005 (!) was bei Easywin bestellt haben, so ein blödes "Wir-tragen-Dich-bei-Gewinnspielen-ein"-Geschisse. Komischerweise auch genau der Betrag, den hier jemand an Probenfieber bezahlen sollte.

Nachdem ich mehrmals aufgelegt habe und letztens eine böse mail geschrieben habe, haben sie mir geschrieben, dass ich mich da eingetragen habe und angeblich e-mail-Adresse, Tel.Nr. und Adresse angegeben habe. Und dann hätte sich, weil ich nicht gekündigt habe, der vertrag um ein Jahr verlängert. Und außerdem hätte ich gleich schon Gewinne zugeteilt bekommen. Von Otto und Quelle  usw. Einkaufsgutscheine und und......

Also jetzt hab ich mein Kto. befragt: 
1. hab ich niemals seit 2005 an irgendwen 47,88 Euro bezahlt
2. hab ich nie an easywin oder Trave bezahlt, auch nicht an winwin (welches jetzt beim derzeitigen "Angebot" für ein Jahr anzuklicken ist)
und nie an Fa. Gauger, die das wohl für die v. Kto. einzieht
3. hab ich auch nie irgendwem die Euronen bezahlt f. ein halbes oder ein Jahr, die sie jetzt haben wollen

Dann hab ich mich bei Easywin anmelden wollen. Hat nicht geklappt, weil mein Passwort falsch war. Habe dann das Passwort abgefragt und siehe da: meine E-mail-Adresse gibts da gar nicht und die von meinem Mann auch nicht  Und dann stand da, dass ich mich an [email protected] wenden soll!!! 
Hab dann nochmal auf mein Kto. geguckt und siehe da: auch an probenfieber hab ich nie was bezahlt!!!
Echt dumm gelaufen für die! 

Hab auch in einem anderen Forum noch gelesen, dass die von El-Inkasso echt dreist sind, die rufen an, die schicken Briefe und und und. Natürlich mit der Drohung vor Gericht zu gehen. Ich sehe dem jetzt gelassen entgegen! 

Da ich meinerseits allerdings gedroht habe, die anzuzeigen, wenn sie mich noch einmal belästigen, werde ich mich jetzt nochmal beim Verbraucherschutz melden, wie ich das am Besten mache. Hatte schon mal einen ähnlichen Fall, da war ich zum Anwalt gegangen und da musste ich die anzeigen, um was in der hand zu haben. Der Polizist meinte, das gäbe es so oft, da würden die nicht mehr Herr drüber und natürlich ist die Sache dann auch im Sande verlaufen. Mal hören (beim verbraucherschutz) ob ich die Staatsanwaltschaft noch mit so einem Scheiß belästigen soll.

Also ich denke: wir müssen uns alle nicht ins Hemdchen machen :scherzkeks:


----------



## HIGOLI (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

PS: auch bei Probenfieber kennt man unsere e-mail-Adresse nicht


----------



## crazydini (12 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Was soll ich den jetzt machen? Ich hab nochmal ne Mail bekommen das ich eine Telefonnummer angegeben hätte. Diese Telefonnummer war allerdings die meines Vaters der schon 4 1/2 Jahre tot ist. Ich muss bis zum 14. das Geld überweisen. Soll ich jetzt morgen zur polizei gehn?


----------



## W-48 (12 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Ist die Telefonnummer noch aktiv ? 
Wäre mal interessant, wie die einen Toten verklagen wollen!


----------



## crazydini (12 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Nein die Telefonnummer ist nicht mehr aktiv, die war auch 2005 nicht mehr aktiv als ich mich angeblich angemeldet habe. Aber das die anderen Angaben sind ja meine.
Ich weiß jetzt echt nicht was ich machen soll. Was sagen die jenigen die schon mehrere Briefe von El-inkasso bekommen haben?


----------



## sascha (12 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



> Ich weiß jetzt echt nicht was ich machen soll.



Das Gleiche wie hunderttausende andere Betroffene auch. Einfach meine nachfolgende Signatur lesen und danach handeln:


----------



## HIGOLI (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

ich weiß gar nicht mehr, wann ich was bezahlen soll. Die klagen das eh nicht ein! Aber mach, was Du für Richtig hältst, DU musst ja damit zurechtkommen. Ich bin da etwas abgebrühter, weil ich es schon mal durch hab so einen Kack!

Geh doch ruhig zur Polizei, die werden das aufnehmen und Dich beruhigen, die kriegen nämlich dauernd sowas. Schreibst Du das dann eben, bitte, was die gesagt haben, falls Du gehst??
Tschüss


----------



## Meeresnixe (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

So, dann muss ich mich auch leider einreihen:wall::-?, denn ich bin auf Probenfieber ebenfalls reingefallen. Ich weiss nicht merh genau, wan ich mich angemeldet habe, es muss einige Jahre her sein. Als ich dann keine Lust mehr darauf hatte, habe ich gekündigt (leider wie ich im Nachhinein feststellen muss ohne Einschreiben und Rückschein...wußte ich nicht, nun bin ich auch wieder schlauer...). Als daraufhin keinerlei reaktion kam und wieder dieser Betrag abgebucht wurde, habe ich diesen zurückgebucht und nochmals hingeschrieben. Ausserdem habe ich versucht diverse Male dort anzurufen -ohne Erfolg...Keien Ahnung wie oft ich dort ein Kündigungsschreiben hingeschickt habe, aber es waren sicher mindestens 2. Nachdem ich das letzte Mal den Betrag zurückgebucht habe dachte ich die Sache wäre nun erledigt. Nun habe ich gerstern in der Post ein Schreiben von diese El-Inkasso Firma bekommen mit der Aufforderung einen bestimmten Batrag zu zahlen, da ich auf mehrere Aufforderungen nicht reagiert habe. Das wird daran liegen, dass diese Email Adresse schon seit ein paar jahren nicht mehr aktiv ist. Wie soll ich mich daraufhin melden? und wie wäre es mal mit dem Postweg?! Mann, ich bin so sauer auf mich selbst, dass ich damals auf diesen Mist reingefallen bin...War alles zu Anfang sehr harmlos, ahbe auch manchmal ganz nette Produkte bekommen, aber irgendwann war mir das zu doof und ich wollte das nicht mehr...

Nun weiss ich absolut nicht, was ich machen soll. Da ich keinerlei wirkliche Beweise dafür habe, dass ich dort gekündigt habe (ausser ganz normale Briefe...). Ich kann diesen Btarg gar nciht zaheln, weil ich momentan Hartz4 Empfänger bin und keinerlei Einkommen habe...Bis zum 20.05. soll ich das ganze bezahelen. Die spinnen ja. Am 14.05. bekomme ich Post und zum 20.05. soll ich schon bezahlen...Also wirklich. 

Ich habe auch dieverse Male versucht mich dort per Email abzumelden, kein Erfolg.

Bin jetzt echt verzweifelt...Vielleicht kann mir jemadn heflen???!!!:roll:

Gruss


----------



## sascha (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



> Nun weiss ich absolut nicht, was ich machen soll.



Wie wäre es mit lesen:


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Aber Sascha! 


> Meeresnixe


Du musst das BLUBBERN! Oder probier's damit, vielleicht spricht sie Fremdsprachen.
blubber blubber blubber blubber


----------



## Meeresnixe (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Ja, vielen Dank auch, das habe ich bereits getan. Hat mir aber nicht wirklich weiter geholfen...


----------



## Meeresnixe (15 Mai 2008)

*Nachtrag....*

was mich noch besonders nervt ist die tatsache, dass ich bisher weder eine Rechnung noch eine Mahnung bekommen habe und dann gleich dieser Schrieb vom Inkassobüro...Vielleicht haben die versucht mir eine email zu schicken, aber die müsste ja zurück gekommen sein, dass sie ja nicht mehr existiert...


----------



## HIGOLI (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Das hab ich doch auch nicht!!! Hast Du nicht gelesen: Tausende solcher Mahnungen von Inkassobüros sind unterwegs, passiert ist es erst 2x, dass es zum Gericht ging und dann haben die trotzdem verloren!!!! Einfach wegschmeißen, fertig!!!!!!


----------



## Bulli007 (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Also heute bekam ich per Mail folgende Antwort auf mein Schreiben an el-inkasso:



> "Sehr geehrter Herr XY,
> in vorbezeichneter Angelegenheit beziehen wir uns auf Ihre E-Mail vom **.**.2008.
> Sie haben sich auf der Internetseite der Gläubigerin [noparse]www.probenfieber.de[/noparse] angemeldet und die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen der Gläubigerin akzeptiert.
> Ferner wird bereits auf der Startseite auf die Kosten verwiesen, indem durch Sie ein Paket gewählt werden muß, zu dessen Konditionen der Vertrag geschlossen werden soll. Ohne das Wählen des entsprechenden Paketes wäre der geschlossene Vertrag nicht zustande gekommen.
> ...



Da ich mich natürlich nicht bei probenfieber.de angemeldet habe und die mir bisher die Beweise für meine Anmeldung schuldig geblieben sind, werde ich definitiv diese Forderung nicht begleichen. Im Moment sehe ich diese Angelegenheit noch sehr gelassen. Außerdem bringt der Fernsehsender RBB-Berlin/Brandenburg am Montag dem 19. Mai um 20.15Uhr in der Sendung "WAS" einen entsprechenden Beitrag zu diesem Computer[...] durch probenfieber.de .

_[Ausdruck und identifizierbare Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Seepferd (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Bulli007 schrieb:


> Also heute bekam ich per Mail folgende Antwort auf mein Schreiben an el-inkasso:
> 
> Wir fordern Sie daher nochmals auf, die Gesamtforderung in Höhe von derzeit € 12*,**, zzgl. weiterer Tageszinsen in Höhe von € 0,01 sowie zzgl. weiterer Kontoführungskosten von monatlich € 2,50, bis spätestens zum
> **. **** 2008
> ...




Hallo!

genauso geht es mir auch!
#ich habe gestern ein Schreiben von genau dem gleichen El- Inkasso bekommen.
und es kommt noch besser, es wurde doch glatt der gleich Betrag wie im ersten Beitrag abgebucht.
Ich habe auch nie einen Vertrag mit dieser " Firma" gemacht, kann mich nicht mal erinnern auf der Seite gewesen zu sein!
Hab das Geld zurück buchen lassen!

Wie ist es denn weiter gegangen?
Lohnt es bei dem Inkasso Verein an zu rufen?

Gruß Sandra


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Seepferd schrieb:


> Lohnt es bei dem Inkasso Verein an zu rufen?


Nein!


----------



## Seepferd (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo!

ich habe jetzt Emails zum Inkasso Büro und zu deiser Firma geschickt.

jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, ob es reicht!

Gruß Sandra


----------



## Seepferd (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo!

so, die vom Inkasso Büro haben schnell geantwortet und das gleiche Schreiben wie Bulli007 am 29.4. gepostet hat!:wall:

man, wie das nervt!

sollte man zum Antwalt gehen?
ist jemand beim anwalt?
vielleicht sollte man sich zusammen schließen?

Gruß Sandra


----------



## wahlhesse (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Folgendes gilt bei allen Nutzlosanbietern:

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen 

4) entspannen

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## dvill (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Seepferd schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte man sich zusammen schließen?


Das Forum ist ein Zusammenschluss gemeinesamer Erfahrungen.

Die Erfahrung lehrt, dass der Empfang schwachsinniger Mails heutzutage nicht zu vermeiden ist. Unaufgefordert zugestellte Mails sind mit äußerster Vorsicht zu betrachten.

Man darf die Existenz von persönlichen Mailadressen gegenüber anonymen Mailvermüllern nicht bestätigen und muss auf nicht nachvollziehbare Mails nicht antworten.


----------



## meli (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo !!
Habe vor zwei Tagen auch eine Rechnung von el-Inkasso bekommen. Mit der Froderung zu Zahlen.
was mich etwas zum Staunnen gebracht hat mir ist es ebenfalls sogegangen dasich nicht weiss wie diese an meine Persönlichen Bankdaten gekommenn sind.
Doch was ich ich als erstes gemancht habe ist, das ich eine Anzeige bei der Polizei wegen Betrugs gemacht habeund heute Morgen bein der Bank das Geld zurück geholt habe.
Und einen Termin bei der Verbraucherzentrale gemacht habe. 
Diese haben mir auch bestädigt das diese Firma ihnen bekannt ist. 
So und jetzt gehe ich nägste Woche dort hin.
Wenn du Indressehast kannst du dich gerne bei mir Melden.
Also eins ist für mich klar ich Zahle nix.
Bin um jede Hilfe die ich kriegen kann Dankbar
Meli !!


----------



## meli (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo !!
Ganz meiner Meinung.
Zusammen sind wir stark.
bin jetzt mahl gespannt wie es bei der Verbraucherzentrale wird.
Diese Firma probefieber oder auch Pressevertrieb Trava ist der Verbraucherzentrale gut bekannt.
Muss danach noch einen Termin bei der Kripo machen.
Und ihnen das ergebniss zukommen lassen. das sollten wir uns nicht gefallen lassen.
wäre toll wenn wiruns zusammen tun könnten.
last euch nicht unterkriegen.


----------



## HIGOLI (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

okay, frag mal, ob es überhaupt Sinn macht die anzuzeigen oder ob es nur wieder unnötige Arbeit ist für die Polizei. Man hat mir nämlich erzählt, dass unter einem Stretwert von 1000 Euro gar nix passiert. Wenn es aber wichtig ist, dass wir alle die anzeigen, mache ich natürlich mit!


----------



## Reducal (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



HIGOLI schrieb:


> ... anzuzeigen ... Man hat mir nämlich erzählt, dass unter einem Stretwert von 1000 Euro gar nix passiert.


Das ist Unsinn! Streitwert ist was aus dem Zivilrecht, im Strafrecht heißt das Schaden und da sogar schon nur wegen des Versuches ermittelt.



HIGOLI schrieb:


> ...ob es überhaupt Sinn macht die anzuzeigen oder ob es nur wieder unnötige Arbeit ist für die Polizei.


Letzteres ist angesagt - ja derartige Anzeigen machen keinen Sinn sondern produzieren nur unnötigen Verwaltungsaufwand und blockieren Ressourcen bei Polizei und StA.


----------



## crazydini (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Nachdem ich das Geld nicht bezahlt hab auf die Email von El-Kasso, hab ich heute das gleich Schreiben nochmal per Post bekommen.
Werd jetzt mal so ein schreiben von der Verbraucherzentrale hinschicken am Montag.
Die spinnen doch.

Mich würde das auch interessieren was die sagen.


----------



## HIGOLI (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hihi, mir haben sie jettz einen Brief geschickt, dass ich in einer dringenden Angelegenheit mal da anrufen soll!!! *Gröööhl* ich dachte, die wollen mit mir vor Gericht??? Das wird ja langsam langweilig :-D


----------



## Seepferd (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo!

ich war auf der Internetseite um mir die Emailadresse zu holen!
da haben sie mir doch glatt nen neuen Vertrg zu gemailt?!?!?:wall:

Kaum zu glauben!
Bin auch gespannt wie es weiter geht!

Gruß sandra


----------



## meli (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo an alle aktuell Betroffene geschädigten Personen 
durch die Firma Trave GmbH b.z.w Probenfieber. 
Möchte ich hiermit aufrufen sich in diesem Forum zu Melden da ich anstrebe über die Verbraucherschutzzentrale eine Sammelklage zu erreichen.Dieser Aufruf soll das Ausmaß der [........] dieser Firma aufzeigen. 
P.s Hallo Higoli zu deiner Frage beim erreichen einer Sammelklage wird sich der Streitwert der Klage nach dem Ausmaß der geschädigten Personen richten. Gegen diese uminössen machenschaften dieser Firma sollte mann gemeinsam etwas dagegen unternehmen.

Bitte meldet euch.

Meli

_Anmerkung Moderator: Es gibt keine Sammelklagen in Deutschland.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html_


----------



## Maiken (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Habe das gleiche Problem mit Probenfieber, allerdings mit Vorgeschichte.
Ich war nie auf deren Seite. Trotzdem zogen sie im Februar letzten Jahres Gebühr von meinem Konto ein per Lastschrift. Die widerrief ich. Es kam Protest von Probenfieber, aber das wars.
Dann zogen sie im Sommer wieder ein und schrieben, am 14.6.07 hätte ich mit ihnen einen Vertrag gemacht. Der Witz dabei: Am selben Tag war ich auf einem Ausflug und gar nicht am PC. Ich wiederrief wieder. Wieder Protest. Das wars.
Jetzt bekam ich eine Mahnung per Post von einer Inkasso-Firma. Fragt sich was besser ist: ignorieren oder antworten und in wieweit kann der Verbraucherschutz helfen.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Brieffreundschaften mit Abzockern sowie deren Inkassobüros gelten inzwischen gemeinhin als fruchtlos.

Ebenso sinnvoll kannst Du Deine berechtigten Argumente Deiner Müslischale am Frühstückstisch mitteilen.

Lies mal beispielsweise diese Schilderung hier:
Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

Dann weißt Du, was ich meine.

Der Verbraucherschutz wird Dir voraussichtlich dasselbe sagen.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Maiken schrieb:


> Trotzdem zogen sie im Februar letzten Jahres Gebühr von meinem Konto ein per Lastschrift.


Hast du irgendeinen Verdacht, woher dieser "Verein" deine  Kontonummer haben könnte?


Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ebenso sinnvoll kannst Du Deine berechtigten Argumente Deiner Müslischale am Frühstückstisch mitteilen.


Die schmeckt aber wenigstens,  wenn man sie auf(fr)ißt


----------



## Maiken (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Leider weiß ich nicht woher die meine Kontodaten haben. Damals dachte ich noch: Naja, vielleicht warst du aus Versehen auf der Seite.
Das das nicht stimmt, merkte ich ich dann, wie sie mir eine Rechnung für einen Tag schickten, wo ich gar nicht am PC war.
Wie gesagt, war dann Ruhe, bis jetzt das Schreiben der Inkassofirma kam, erst per e-mail, dann per Post. Habe bisher nur auf die e-mail geantwortet, ohne Reaktion.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Es gibt etliche Möglichkeiten, an eine fremde Kontonummer zu kommen. Natürlich sind diese "Möglichkeiten" nicht alle legal. Aber beweisbar ist die Herkunft der Daten i.d.R. nicht zu klären.
Wenn Du an dem Tag nicht am PC warst, umso besser.
Du hast Dich nicht angemeldet. Also gibt es keinen wirksamen Vertrag. Punkt.
Der Anbieter kann jetzt drohen und mahnen, wie er will. Das alles braucht Dich nicht zu interessieren, solange kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt (was mit 99.9999999999% Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht passieren wird). Jedwede Antwort an den Betreiber führt nur zu einem sinnlosen, kafkaesken Briefwechsel.

Standardantworten der Betreiber sind da z.B.:
"Wenn Sie sich nicht angemeldet haben, sondern eine fremde Person in Ihrem Namen den Service in Anspruch genommen hat, müssen Sie Strafanzeige erstatten. Bitte teilen Sie uns das Aktenzeichen mit. Sollte sich aber herausstellen, dass doch Sie den Service in Anspruch genommen haben, werden wir... bla... bla..."

Ist alles Quatsch.
Du bist nicht geschädigt, sondern der Proben-Klabautermann. Der müsste dann Anzeige wegen Betrugs bzw. Erschleichens von Leistungen erstatten. Was die aber aus naheliegenden Gründen nicht machen werden. :scherzkeks:

Die Forderung ist null und nichtig.
Das ist das, worauf es ankommt.

Wenn Du reagierst, führt das nur zu weiteren Drohungen und zu einem blödsinnigen Briefwechsel mit Standard-Textbausteinen.

Wenn Du nicht reagierst, werden ca. 8-12 Mahnungen und Drohungen über die nächsten Monate verteilt eintreffen. Manchmal kommt sogar noch ein Jahr später eine Mahnung mit einem Vergleichsangebot zu einem "ermäßigten Betrag, um die Sache aus der Welt zu schaffen". Auch auf sowas sollte man keinesfalls eingehen.
Ein Mahnbescheid, geschweige denn ein Prozess, wird mit allerhöchster Wahrscheinlichkeit jedoch nicht kommen.
Also können Dir die Mahnungen da vorbei gehen, wo der Affe keine Haare hat.

Das, was Du jedenfalls gern hättest, nämlich unbehelligt zu bleiben, wirst Du nicht kriegen. So oder so nicht.
Allenfalls kannst Du in Deinem Mailprogramm den Absender in die schwarze Spamliste aufnehmen und die Mails automatisch löschen lassen.


----------



## Maiken (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Glaube ihr habt recht, am besten gar nicht reagieren. Obwohl ich jetzt den Schriftverkehr von Probenfieber gespeichert habe....nur für den Fall eines Prozesses.


----------



## Schleuder (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo! Bin neu hier und habe genau das gleiche erlebt, wie viele von Euch auch. Allerdings habe ich vorgestern dann noch einen kleinen Höhepunkt und 19.06 Uhr gehabt. Denn da klingelte bei mir das Telefon und dran war.......EL Inkasso Herr ......, der dann versuchte mich (in)direkt unter Druck zu setzen. Da ich nicht ganz auf den Mund gefallen bin, habe ich ihm dann erklärt, daß er, da er ja glauben würde, daß Probenfieber einen Vertrag  mit mir eingegangen sei das Ganze sicher auch beweisen könne. (Im übrigen habe ich der Firma dies auch mitgeteilt. Bis heute konnte man mir diesen Beweis nicht liefern.) ich mich auf ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren freuen würde. Er war daraufhin etwas sprachlos und ich beendete dann das Gespräch. Dieses Gebaren dieser Firma  ist unseriös bis in die Spitzen und wenn man mal überlegt, wie viele tatsächlich Angst bekommen und dann daraufhin zahlen. So etwas müßte verboten werden. Ich lehne mich auf jeden Fall erst einmal zurück und warte. Wenn ein MB (Mahnbescheid) kommt, gibt es darauf erst einmal einen Widerspruch und dann sind erst einmal in einem ordentlichen Verfahren. Mal schauen ob diese sogenannte seriöse Firma so weit gehen will, wenn sie einen Vertragsabschluß nicht beweisen können. Was mich nach wie vor interessiert, ist, wie die an meine kompletten Daten gekommen sind, bis hin zu meiner Bankverbindung.


----------



## Bulli007 (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo, wollte mich hier wieder mal zu Wort melden und berichten, daß am heutigen Tag in meinem Briefkasten ein Brief per Post von el-inkasso eingegangen ist und den gleichen Text und Inhalt hat, wie die Forderung, die per Mail am 29.04.2008 eingegangen war, nur daß diesmal die Forderung bereits 4 EUR höher ist. Ich weiß, das ich diese Forderung niemals zahlen werde, mich regt einfach nur auf, mit welcher [.........] diese Firmen (probenfieber.de und el-inkasso) hier vorgehen und die Leute belästigen können, ohne das Handwerk gelegt zu bekommen.


----------



## crazydini (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Ja das regt mich auch auf.
Hab letzte Woche auch dann per Post den gleichen Text bekommen. Die Frist ist jetzt am Donnerstag wieder abgelaufen mal sehen wann der nächste kommt.
Die sollten sich das alles sparen.
Was die an Porto verdummbeuteln.


----------



## Kiki30 (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

:scherzkeks:Hallo,
auch ich habe von EL Inkasso gestern Post bekommen.
Angeblich habe ich vor einem Jahr unter einer eMail Adresse, die schon seit 3 Jahren gelöscht ist, da ich von T-online zu 1&1 gewechselt habe, mich bei Probenfieber angemeldet.
In der Tat ist im April ein Betrag von 58,99 € abgebucht von meinem Konto und ich habe den Betrag zurückgehen lassen, da ich den Empfänger nicht kannte und ich eine solche Abbuchung nicht in Auftrag gegeben habe.
Gestern kam dann besagter Brief vom Inkasso Büro.
Ich rief dort an, sagte, daß ich deren Forderung nicht nachvollziehen kann und eine sehr unfreundliche, patzige Dame am Telefon sagte mir, ich solle bei der Polizei Anzeige erstatten und ihnen die Anzeige per Post schicken!
Ich habe dann heute morgen per Fax an das Inkassobüro geschrieben, daß sie mir mal zeigen sollen, welche Dienstleistungen ich in Anspruch genommen haben soll und den Vertrag, den ich angeblich mit Probenfieber geschlossen habe.
Mal sehen, was kommt.
Angeblich hätte Probenfieber mich schon schriftlich angemahnt, habe aber nie Post von denen bekommen!
Ich zahle nicht, und lasse es im Notfall auf einen Mahnbescheid ankommen, den ich dann mittels Anwalt anfechten werde.
Von mir bekommen die keinen Cent, ich muß mein Geld auch hart verdienen und die wollen sich an unschuldigen Menschen bereichern, ohne etwas zu tun! - NICHT MIT MIR!!!:wall:


----------



## Reducal (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Kiki30 schrieb:


> ....ich solle bei der Polizei Anzeige erstatten und ihnen die Anzeige per Post schicken!


...worauf das Inkassunternehmen keinen Rechtsanspruch hat! Soll doch der Probenfieberanbieter oder stellvertretend für ihn das Inkasso so eine Sinnlosanzeige machen! Was kannst du schon dafür, wenn die einen falschen Datensatz verarbeiten?


----------



## Kiki30 (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Genau, wenn die Geld von MIR wollen, dann sollen sie MICH anzeigen!
Wozu soll ich mir die Arbeit machen und meine wertvolle Zeit verschleudern!
Ist schon krass, daß es überhaupt ein Inkassounternehmen gibt, die die Forderungen von denen eintreiben


----------



## HIGOLI (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Nachdem ich bestimmt 3 Wochen keinen Brief gekriegt hatte, haben sie mich vorgestern mal wieder angerufen. Ich hab sofort aufgelegt und oh Wunder, ich hab keinen neuen "allerallerallerletzten" Brief gekriegt. Haben die es jetzt wohl endlich gerafft, dass sie mich kreuzweise können???? :sun:


----------



## googlemugel (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Ich habe diesen Brief auch bekommen werde da auch einfach nichts machen.

Wen es Interessiert wer dahintersteht, mit etwas googlen bekommt man das raus.

Handelsregister 

*Unternehmensträgerdaten*

[...]

Jetzt hat man einen Namen und einen Wohnort

_[Namen und Whois-Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## ahansen5 (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo liebe Leute, habe das gleiche Problem wie ihr und mir platzt langsam der Kragen. Im März erhielt ich einen Mahnbescheid von el-Inkasso das ich 2005 bei easywinning aboniert habe und da ich nicht gekündigt habe wollten sie auch über 120 Euro von mir haben (ohne das ich je eine leistung erhalten hätte). Angeblich hat man mir Mahnungen zugesandt, auf eine Email die seit 24 Monaten nicht mehr existiert! Nach 3 weiteren Mahnungen (ich hatte die Kündigung per Fax nach 2 jahren natürlich nicht mehr aufgehoben) habe ich zähneknirschend bezahlt. Heute ergielt ich wieder einen Brief von el-inkaso und ich sollte wieder 132 Euro bezahlen, diesmal wegen eines Abo bei probenfieber.de. Habe auch hier weder eine Leistung erhalten nocht eine Rechnung, Mahnung oder ähnliches. Hier wurde auch nicht versucht Geld abzubuchen. Jedoch habe ich bei Recherchen heraus gefunden das beide Firmen auf den Herrn [edit] laufen. Telefon ist natürlich nie besetzt. Jtzt reicht es mir endgültig und ich erstatte Montag Anziege wegen betruges und verweise dabei auch auf diese Internetseite und zig geprellt User!


----------



## ahansen5 (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Dieser nette Herr bereichert sich an unserem Geld ohne jemals eine Leistung dafür zu erbringen oder erbracht zu haben und wenn man dann 2 Jahre darüber nicht nachdenkt, flattern dann Mahnungen ins Haus und schockiert die Leute.


----------



## Schleuder (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo! Ja es hat nicht lange gedauert und ich habe wieder Post bekommen!!!!! Diesmal gibt man mir eine Frist bis zum 20.06.08. Auch diese wird wohl verstreichen, denn ich werde nicht zahlen. Habe am Telefon ja bereits erklärt, sie sollen einen Mahnbescheid schicken. Warum also mal wieder eine Mahnung???? Ist man sich seiner Sache doch nicht so sicher??? Habe auch schon überlegt, ob ich eine Anzeige wegen Betrugs und Belästigung (sprich man setzte die angeblichen Schuldner telefonisch unter Druck) machen soll. Aber das kostet wieder Zeit. Auf der anderen Seite muß man diesen üblen Typen mal entgegentreten und in ihre Schranken verweisen. :kick:


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Schleuder schrieb:


> Warum also mal wieder eine Mahnung????


Ein Ausblick auf den möglichen weiteren Mahnungsablauf genannt Kalletaler Dreieck 
Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite


----------



## Schleuder (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Da hast du wohl recht. Könnte wirklich so werden. Aber da ich ein absolut positiv denkender Mensch bin, freue ich mich auf Post und darüber, daß jemand an mich denkt!:scherzkeks:


----------



## ahansen5 (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Habe heute eine Mail mit folgendem Inhalt bekommen:


> "hier eine Aufstellung Ihrer Daten:
> Anmeldung des Probenfieberabo´s durch einen Callcenter-agent,mit Ihrem Einverständnis den Jahresbeitrag von 47,88€ per Lastschrift einzuziehen;
> 
> Begrüßung,Rechnung und Einloggdaten am 16.06.2003 14:20:37;
> ...


Musste der Dame Recht geben bis zum Punkt 1. Ich habe 2003 wirklich online (naiv) bei Probenfieber einen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Als dann jedoch 2004 wieder Geld abgebucht wurde, habe ich sofort eine Kündgungsmail an Probenfieber gesendet und mich beschwert, da ich bis dahin nicht eine einzige Probe erhalten habe und trotzdem bezahlen muss. Danach war ein Jahr Ruhe und man hat versucht 2005 Geld abzubuchen:-?, trotz meiner Kündigung 2004 per Mail. Da habe ich das Geld zurück gebucht.
Danach ist nie wieder eine Nachricht von Probenfieber gekommen, bis sich jetzt el-inkasso einschaltete. 
Ich kann eidesstattlich versichern keine einzige Mahnung erhalten zu haben!
Sehr clever ausgedacht, wer hebt denn schon Mails über mehrere Jahre auf? Wir schreiben mittlerweile 2008!


----------



## Reducal (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Wenn ich richtig liege ist die Forderung ohnehin bereits verjährt aber el-inkasso kanns ja mal probieren. Sicher finden sich einige Leute, die das auch heute noch bezahlen und wenn´s sein muss womöglich auch zum wiederholten Mal.


----------



## Schleuder (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo! Das Problem bei diesen Firmen, liegt ja eher da, daß Kündigungen ignoriert werden, auch wenn sie formgerecht sind (innerhalb von 14 Tagen ohne Angabe von Gründen). Deshalb muss man diesen [ edit] Machenschaften notfalls via Gericht ein Ende setzen. Ich werden definitiv nicht zahlen. Aber viele tun es und solange wie das noch geschieht und die Staatsanwaltschaft sich nicht einschaltet, wird das Ganze auch wohl noch weitergehen. Mal schauen, wann ich den nächsten Drohanruf bekomme:roll:.


----------



## Reducal (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Ein prima Beispiel haste da eben geliefert: 





Schleuder schrieb:


> Das Problem ... liegt da, daß Kündigungen ignoriert werden, auch wenn sie formgerecht sind (innerhalb von 14 Tagen ohne Angabe von Gründen).


Was für eine Kündigung von was und wie? Lies da > HIER < mal nach!



Schleuder schrieb:


> Ich werden definitiv nicht zahlen. Aber viele tun es und solange wie das noch geschieht und die _Staatsanwaltschaft_ sich nicht einschaltet...


...die Klärung ist auch nicht deren Aufgabe sondern die eines zivilen Gerichtes.


----------



## Schleuder (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ein prima Beispiel haste da eben geliefert: Was für eine Kündigung von was und wie? Lies da > HIER < mal nach!
> 
> ...die Klärung ist auch nicht deren Aufgabe sondern die eines zivilen Gerichtes.


 
Das sehe ich anders! Denn viele in diesem Forum haben irgendwann einmal einen "Vertrag" mit Probenfieber abgeschlossen und diesen dann fristgerecht auch widerrufen. Aber Probenfieber hat darauf nicht reagiert und weiterhin Mahnungen und Inkasso veranlasst. Hier sehe ich ganz klar [ edit]  Absichten und diese sind in Deutschland gesetzwidrig. Ich rede nicht über ordentliche geschlossene Verträge und auch nicht darüber, wenn jemand seine Kündigung "verpennt" hat. Da ist es klar, daß es im Notfall von einem Zivilgericht geklärt werden  muss bzw. derjenige dann auch mal zahlen muß um dann neu zu kündigen. Auch dieser Fall schon häufiger da gewesen und von Probenfieber nicht anerkannt. Auch hier sehe ich dann [ edit]  Absichten. :sun:


----------



## Bulli007 (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Auch ich hatte gestern ein Anruf von el-inkasso, leider (oder auch nicht) war ich nicht zu Hause und so wurde ich um Rückruf gebeten, was ich mir aber verkneifen kann, denn meine Meinung zu ihrer Forderung hatte ich ja denen bereits nach der Mail mitgeteilt und somit ist diese Angelegenheit für mich erledigt! Doch ehrlich muß ich sagen, daß es schon recht spannend für mich ist, was als nächstes passiert.
Für mich ist es schon sehr ersichtlich und sehr durchsichtig, daß probenfieber.de und el-inkasso gemeinsame Sache machen, um sich den Gewinn zu teilen, denn welches seriöse Inkassounternemen läßt sich schon auf solche üblen Machenschaften ein. Obwohl Inkassounternemen die Forderungen ihrer Mandanten nicht auf Richtigkeit prüfen müssen, ist es doch schon sehr eigenartig, daß immer die gleichen Inkassounternehmen da auftauchen, wo  unseriöse Firmen unberechtigte Forderungen eintreiben wollen.


----------



## HIGOLI (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

ach wie "süß"! Nachdem ich ja letztens den Anruf hatte, wo ich sofort aufgelegt habe, dachte ich ja, jetztt hätten sie endlich kapiert, dass sie mich in Ruhe lassen. Aber heute hab ich wieder ein nettes Briefchen gekriegt. Sie schrieben, da ich nicht bezahlt habe, könnte ich es anscheinend nicht, aber weil sie alles ohne gerichtliches Mahnverfahren machen möchten, schlagen sie mir eine Ratenzahlung von je 20,- pro Monat vor! *GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHL* Dass die sich nicht bald selbst zu blöde vorkommen!!!!
:wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



HIGOLI schrieb:


> *GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHL* Dass die sich nicht bald selbst zu blöde vorkommen!!!!
> :wall:



So blöd ist das gar nicht. Das hat nämlich Methode.
Viele lassen sich auf sowas ein, "um die Sache aus der Welt zu schaffen". Ratenzahlung - klingt attraktiv... :cry:
Das schlimmste daran ist, dass man damit quasi anerkennt, dass ein gültiger Vertrag zustandegekommen war. Völlig unnötig. Ein nachträgliches Anfechten ist dann schwer bzw. gar nicht möglich.


----------



## HIGOLI (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



> So blöd ist das gar nicht. Das hat nämlich Methode.
> Viele lassen sich auf sowas ein, "um die Sache aus der Welt zu schaffen".



Aber wenn die sooo spät damit anfangen Ratenzahlung anzubieten, dann ist das von denen nur noch blöd! Denn ängstliche Leute hätten schon lange bezahlt. ich hab mind. 4 oder 5 Briefe und mind. 4 oder 5 Anrufe "verstreichen" lassen. Die müssten doch merken, dass sie mich bzw. mein Geld nicht kriegen! 

Hoffentlich finden genug Leute dieses Forum, damit nicht so viele auf die A....geigen reinfallen!!


----------



## KatzenHai (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das schlimmste daran ist, dass man damit quasi anerkennt, dass ein gültiger Vertrag zustandegekommen war.


Hmmmm. Nicht ganz. Aber auch nicht ganz nicht.

Ratenzahlungsvereinbarungen dieser Art werden ja meistens durch neue Schriftstücke flankiert, in denen man sich verpflichtet, X Raten zu Y € zu zahlen. Dieses abstrakte Schuldanerkenntnis ändert die Rechtslage tatsächlich ein wenig.

Ansonsten aber gilt auch hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html.


----------



## ZOckerking68 (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo Leute


Ich bin ebenfalls Opfer dieser dubiosen Firma geworden !!
Sehr hilfreich waren die Tipps auf dieser Seite  im Thema (*Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief !!!)*
Solltet ihr rechtliche Schritte unternehmen , was eigentlich nicht nötig ist
wenn man sich die Tipps genau durchliest , wäre ich dabei .

MfG


          Heiko


----------



## webwatcher (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



ZOckerking68 schrieb:


> Sehr hilfreich waren die Tipps auf dieser Seite  im Thema (*Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief !!!)*


danke, deswegen posten wir den Link auch tausendfach auf die Frage "was soll ich tun" 

Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

Hier gibts  was  für Lesefaule:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## ZOckerking68 (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hi Webwatcher

Wenn ich das richtig durchgelesen habe , hat es sich eigentlich mit dem Widerspruch der Rechnung erledigt , sofern man sich nicht wirklich angemeldet hat , kann man davon ausgehen ??

MfG

      Heiko


----------



## wahlhesse (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Moin,

die Nutzlosanbieter ignorieren Widersprüche gerne und mahnen fröhlich weiter. Aber das ist dann deren Problem, nicht das des unfreiwilligen Kunden. :smile:

Die Nutzlosanbieter könnten theoretisch vor Gericht ziehen und dort die Forderung versuchen einzuklagen, der Erfolg wäre allerdings extrem gering . Zudem dabei das ganze Geschäftsmodell in Gefahr kommt.

So wird auf hinterf... öhm subtile Art versucht, den "Kunden" durch Angstmacherei zum zahlen zu bewegen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## ZOckerking68 (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Wie wär es so einen Fall ins TV zu bringen , evtl. Stern TV, ist sowas möglich bzw. wie kann man so etwas in die Wege leiten.
Habe durch etwas stöbern im Internet mittlerweile Fälle aus dem Jahr 2004 ausfindig gemacht, also gibt es wahrscheinlich schon hunderte Geschädigte über die Jahre, diese D.....firma gehört aus dem Verkehr gezogen und zwar ziemlich schnell .

MfG

               Heiko


----------



## wahlhesse (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Das ist alles schon mehrfach passiert. Akte08 berichtet öfters davon.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## ZOckerking68 (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Und warum passiert da nichts wenn man etws bezahlt erwartet man doch eine Leistung dafür, die aber hier nicht erbracht wird .
Ist das die Rechtssprechung in Deutschland ??
Es handelt sich hier um erwissenen [ edit]  und trotzdem gibt es die Firma immer noch !!!

Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr :unzufrieden:


----------



## ZOckerking68 (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Kann Beiträge nachträglich bearbeiten um Fehler auszubessern etc. ???


----------



## kessi (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo,
auch ich gehöre zum Club... daher habe ich mich gleich mal angemeldet.

Bei mir ist es allerdings so, dass ich vor 4 oder 5 Jahren dort mal angemeldet war. Ich weiß auch nicht mehr, wie ich damals gekündigt habe... denke, dass war per Mail... oder über die Webseite?... ist einfach zu lange her. Jedenfalls war Anfang des Jahres auf mal eine Abbuchung von irgendeinem Pressevertrieb, wo ich am Anfang überhaupt nicht wußte, wer sich dahinter verbirgt, also Rücklastschrift.
Dann kam jetzt der el-Inkasso Brief mit selben Inhalt (... Vertragsverlängerung...usw.... zahlen... 120,xx), wie bei Euch. Hab dann mit meiner Rechtschutz telefoniert, denen das erklärt und die meinten Fax hinschicken, dass es sich um einen Irrtum handelt.
Das habe ich getan, wo ich erst mal auch gar nicht angegeben habe, dass ich dort vor Jahren mal angemeldet war. Ich hab dann gleich schriftliche Unterlagen von denen angefordert als Nachweiß.
Die Antwort kam schnell per Post und es hieß, elektronisch Daten eingegeben und es konnte nicht abgebucht werden blabla.
Ich habe dann gestern erneut ein Fax hingeschickt, wo ich dann mehr frech geschrieben habe, dass die sich auf einen Vertrag beziehen, der 4-5 Jahre zurück liegt, meine Mail Adresse schon seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr existiert, die sie da vorliegen haben und ich damals fristgerecht gekündigt habe und ich das zufällig noch ganz genau weiß, da ich noch nicht an alters Demenz leide und das die sich dann ja zwischenzeitlich schon hätten melden müssen und das sich der Fall und die Forderung für mich damit erledigt hat.
Mal sehen, ob jetzt noch etwas kommt. Blöd nur, dass ich von damals nichts mehr vorliegen habe und mich auch nicht mehr genau erinnern kann... naja, zur Not halt Rechtschutz aktivieren.
Ach ja, hab auch noch rein geschrieben, das sie das ja eventuell schon wissen, das Probenfieber bereits dem Verbraucherschutz bekannt ist.

Mal sehen, ob noch etwas kommt... :roll: bißchen Sorgen mache ich mir halt schon, weil ich da ja mal gemeldet war und nix mehr davon vorliegen habe... :roll:


----------



## jupp11 (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Ob es   sinnvoll ist, mit Nutzlosanbietern Brieffreundschaften zu pflegen, darf stark 
bezweifelt werden.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## kessi (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Ahh, ok, dann... falls jetzt noch etwas kommt, reagiere ich nicht mehr, weil im letzten Schreiben ja eh drin stand, das sich der Fall damit für mich erledigt hat... und wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe... das ist so cool, dass es Foren gibt :-D ... dann warte ich auf einen Mahnbescheid und falls der jemals kommen sollte, Widerspreche ich dagegeben und warte wieder ab... komisches Gefühl bleibt trotzdem, ich hab noch nie was mit Inkasso zu tun gehabt :-?


----------



## jupp11 (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



kessi schrieb:


> komisches Gefühl bleibt trotzdem, ich hab noch nie was mit Inkasso zu tun gehabt :-?


Unbegründet.
 Inkassobüros sind  mehr oder weniger seriöse Dienstleister, die im 
Auftrag versuchen echte  oder angebliche Forderungen einzutreiben.

Inkassobüros haben keinerlei  Sondervollmachten im Gegensatz zum  Volksaberglauben 
und  Horrorstories  im Privat-TV.


----------



## kessi (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Danke Dir jupp11 :-D


----------



## ZOckerking68 (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Wie könnte man diese Firma aus dem Verkehr ziehen, sicher sind einige dabei die die Rechnung dann zahlen wenn sie Post von Inkassobüro bekommen und so verdienen die ihr Geld !!!
Man müsste denen das Handwerk legen, hat jemand eine Idee wie man es angehen könnte ?????
Es ist ja nicht nur das wir alle nicht bezahlen  ,was ja rechtens ist aber das wird nie aufhören und wenn doch bei uns dann wirds bei anderen probiert !!!!!

MfG

            Heiko


----------



## Reducal (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



ZOckerking68 schrieb:


> Wie könnte man diese Firma aus dem Verkehr ziehen....


Vergiss es! Solange noch einige Leute zahlen und sich die Firma nicht selbst demontiert ist ein Ende nicht in Sicht.


> Das Angebot unter w*w.probenfieber.de ist ein Projekt der Firma:
> 
> Pressevertrieb Trave GmbH
> Hochofenstrasse 21
> ...


----------



## Betty (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo zusammen,
ich musste mich sofort hier registrieren, da ich genau das gleiche Problem habe wie alle hier. Habe eine Rechnung von el-inkasso bekommen 132€ zu bezahlen, wobei ich von Probenfieber weder Mails noch irgendwelche Proben bekommen habe. Ich habe mich damals 2005 angemeldet und seit dem nie wieder was von denen gehört. Jetzt kommen die mit einer Rechung. Spinnen die?
Wenn ich mir die Beiträge hier so durchlese bezahlt ihr also nicht die Rechnung? Dann mache ich das auch nicht... :dagegen:
Gibt es denn irgendwelche rechtlichen Probleme wenn ich jetzt nicht bezahle???


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Betty schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Beiträge hier so durchlese bezahlt ihr also nicht die Rechnung? Dann mache ich das auch nicht... :dagegen:


Nur weil es andere machen?  Besserer Weg:

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Dann weißt du auch für (hoffentlich keine ) anderen  unangenehmen   "Bekannschaften"  im  WWW Bescheid


----------



## kessi (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Jetzt wollen die von mir einen Nachweiß haben, dass ich vor 4 oder 5 Jahren gekündigt habe... die sind lustig, ich kriege von denen keine Nachweise, weil ja alles online war, soll denen aber welche schicken. Bei mir war aber auch alles online, ich habe nix mehr davon.
Komischerweise hat sich der Betrag nur um 3 Euro erhöht, dabei müssten die ja jetzt eigentlich die ganzen Jahre zurück fordern, wenn sie meinen, es läge keine Kündigung vor...? Sie erwarten Rückmeldung bis zum 4.7.08.

Und sie raten mir, wenn ich kündigen will, soll ich dort kündigen. Spinnen die? Ich kündige doch nicht nochmal... ich habe im ersten Schreiben schon vorsorglich widerrufen und gekündigt.

Muß ich mich dann wirklich wieder zurück melden oder soll ich lieber nicht?


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Wer viel fragt, kriegt auch viele ( dumme) Antworten von den Nutzlosanbietern.
Lies dir mal das hier durch, dann sollte klar werden, dass  Brief/Mailfreundschaften  nicht viel Sinn machen.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## kessi (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo Captain Picard,

ja das habe ich schon gelesen, mich irritiert nur die gesetzte Frist. Eigentlich hatte ich vor meinen Rechtschutz in Anspruch zu nehmen, aber nachdem ich das hier alles so gelesen habe... brauch ich den wohl erst, wenns ein Mahnverfahren gibt...

Na dann werd ich einfach nicht mehr reagieren, hatte ja auch im letzten Schreiben klar gemacht, dass es sich damit für mich erledigt hat...


----------



## Jule42 (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo,


habe heute auch so einen tollen Brief von el-inkasso-probenfieber bekommen.:unzufrieden:
Ich habe mich erst einmal bei meiner Rechtsschutzversicherung schlau gemacht, dort gibt es eine hotline- hat mich  nur einen Anruf gekostet.
Die Rechtsanwältin sagte mir das ich heute nicht die Erste bin die sich
gemeldet hat.Sie hat gemeint ich könne einen Wiederspruch schreiben könnte aber auch gar nicht reagieren, erst wenn die mir etwas Gerichtliches schicken soll ich mich noch mal melden. Aber was so und so nicht der Fall seien wird .

Das hoffe ich doch


----------



## weltenmeer (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Auch ich bekam unsinnige Mahungen von el-Inkaaso.
Macht euch das Leben doch nicht schwerer, wie es eh schon ist.
Ich stelle jetzt Strafanzeige und Strafantrag wegen Betruges, §123 BGB, Täuschung im Rechtsverkehr in Verbindung mit §263 STGB, Betrug.
Eine unberechtigte Zahlunhgsaufforderung, kann nach Meinung einiger Juristen, sogar als versuchte Nötigung §§ 240,22 STGB oder versuchten Erpressung §§ 253,22 STGB gewertet werden.
Also kommt es auch noch in die Anzeige.
Strafanzeige und Strafantrag bekommt einmal "Probenfieber"-Pressevertrieb Trave GmbH, sowie el -Inkasso, Geschäftsführerin Frau [...].
Mal sehen was jetzt passiert. Jetzt muss sich nämlich der Staatsanwalt der Sache annehmen.
Dann ist "probenfieber" in der Beweispflicht, mal sehen was kommt.
Wenn Ihr das auch macht, wird man den Leuten das Handwerk legen können.
[...]
Ob ihr zahlen müsst, kann nur ein gesetzlicher Richter nach § 101 GG urteilen und den gibt es hier in der BRD nicht. Damit ist das Pozedere dann endgültig vom Tisch.


----------



## kessi (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo weltenmeer, wow, Du kennst Dich ja gut aus :-D Ich wüßte nicht mal, wie ich einen Strafantrag stellen muß. :unzufrieden: Ich wäre, abgesehen davon, nicht mal auf den Gedanken gekommen, dass sowas überhaupt möglich ist.
Würde selber aber wohl auch keinen stellen, weil die Sachlage bei mir ein bißchen anders ist. Ich hatte ja vor 4 oder 5 Jahren wirklich einen Vertrag mit denen und weiß nicht mehr, wie ich damals gekündigt habe und habe davon auch absolut nix mehr vorliegen. Ich weiß nur, dass die sich ja die übrigen Jahre schon hätten melden müssen, wenn die Kündigung damals nicht wirksam gewesen wäre und nicht nach soviel Jahren auf mal nur eine Gebühr für 1 Jahr Vertragsverlängerung vom Inkasso einfordern lassen.
Hoffentlich berichtest Du dann von Deinem Fall, würde mich brennend interessieren, was dabei rauskommt :-D


----------



## weltenmeer (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo Kessi,

das ist doch egal. Die arbeiten unsauber also machst Du es auch. [...]. Jetzt sind Sie in der Beweispflicht.
Dann ist das ganze sowieso nach 3 Jahren verjährt, wenn sie sich jetzt erst wieder gemeldet haben und den Beitrag von damals verlangen.


----------



## kessi (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo weltenmeer,
ja einfacher gesagt, als getan. Ich weiß ja nicht mehr, wann das genau war, ob vor 4 oder 5 Jahren... und es war per E-Mail... glaube ich jedenfalls... ich kann mich halt nicht mehr genau erinnern... ich meinte aber, dass es 2003 gewesen ist, weil ich da damals gerade hier in meine Wohnung frisch eingezogen war, also die Anmeldung... aber welchen Monat ich dann gekündigt habe und ob es noch 2003 war oder schon 2004 weiß ich nicht mehr.... :roll:


----------



## weltenmeer (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Zu Probenfieber

Auch diese §§ könnt Ihr nutzen
Falls Erklärungen abgegeben wurden.

[...]
Aber das bringt nicht viel, da sie darauf garnicht eingehen. Die wollen nur Geld sehen!!!
Also Strafantrag, denn der muss bearbeitet werden.


----------



## kessi (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Noch vergessen, die wollen nicht den Beitrag von damals, sondern vom Jahr 2008, Anfang diesen Jahres hatten sie versucht abzubuchen, auf einmal wieder und da ich nicht wußte, wer pressevertrieb ist, habe ich es zurück geholt. Und das wollen die jetzt haben, sonst nichts, auch nichts von den Jahren davor...


----------



## weltenmeer (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

[...]
Die sind in der Beweispflicht.


----------



## kessi (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Da muß doch die E-Mail Adresse des Empfängers rein, wer weiß ob die damals nicht eine andere hatten und ich dadurch alles schlimmer mache :unzufrieden:


----------



## weltenmeer (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

[...]


----------



## weltenmeer (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

[...]


----------



## kessi (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Geht nicht, hab denen schon geschrieben, dass ich damals per Mail gekündigt hatte...


----------



## SEP (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

@weltenmeer

Schluss jetzt.

Noch eine unerlaubte Rechtsberatung oder ein versuchter Aufruf zu Straftaten, und dein Account wird vorläufig außer Betrieb genommen.

Erinnerst du dich noch an die NUBs? Die gelten weiterhin, auch für dich.


----------



## weltenmeer (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

[...]


----------



## Sabo1604 (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Moin moin,

nachdem wir uns in einem anderen forum (netzwelt) erfolgreich
gegen online content gewehrt haben, leider mussten diese seiten,
wohl wegen eines rechtstreits off genommen werden. Daher kann
ich den einwand des moderators etwas weiter oben (rechtsberatung, etc)
auch nachvollziehen, denn dies war wohl letztendlich einer der hauptgründe
für die einstellung der seiten. 
Heute haben wir nun von einem inkasso büro
in Hannover Post bekommen mit einer einer Forderung von Probenfieber
(Pressevertrieb Trave GmbH) über 59,88€ plus diverse Gebühren 136,19 €
total.
Der Hammer ist, wir hatten in 2004, tatsächlich (natürlich auch nicht bewusst) einen Vertrag mit Probenfieber, erste Rechnung bezahlt und umgehend gekündigt. 
Seitdem hatten wir auch nie mehr von diesen Leuten gehört,
weder Rechnung erhalten oder gar Mahnung.
Wir haben soeben mit dem Inkassobüro telefoniert und zunächst mal
verbal mit obiger Begründung  diese Forderung abgelehnt, worauf die Dame am anderen Ende (übrigens eine normale Tel nr und kein 018....)mitteilte, sie wird sich mit ihrer Mandantin in Verbindung setzen. 
Dummerweise sind diese relativ alten Unterlagen (Kündigung,Schriftwechsel,
etc) nicht mehr reproduzierbar, da verloren gegangen oder vernichtet.
Wer denkt schon nach 2-3 Jahren, da könnte nochmal was kommen.
Mal sehen wie es weiter geht nun.

grüssle
willi


----------



## HUmax (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Forderungen von 2004, ob jetzt berechtigt oder unberechtigt, sind doch eh mittlerweile verjährt.


----------



## Sabo1604 (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



HUmax schrieb:


> Forderungen von 2004, ob jetzt berechtigt oder unberechtigt, sind doch eh mittlerweile verjährt.



sorry Humax,

es soll sich um den Beitrag 2008 handeln!!??
vergass ich zu erwähnen.

grüssle
willi


----------



## HUmax (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Und was ist mit den Jahren 2005-2007? Da kam nichts/wurde nichts gefordert? Hast Du überhaupt Proben bekommen?


----------



## Sabo1604 (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Moin Humax,

seit  ende 2004 war totale funkstille. 
proben kamen anfangs, aber nur "müll",
sodass wir nach 3. oder 4. mal um einstellung gebeten haben, dem
man auch nachkam.
grüssle
willi


----------



## kessi (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Genauso war es bei mir auch, Vertrag 2003 oder 2004 ich weiß es gar nicht mehr genau... Unterlagen nix mehr vorhanden und die fordern jetzt für 2008 wegen Vertragsverlängerung. Hab dagegen widersprochen und nun wollen sie Nachweise das ich damals gekündigt habe... aber die Jahre dazwischen war absolute Funkstille...
Die Forderungen verjähren vielleicht, aber ob auch die Vertragsverlängerung verjährt, wo man die Kündigung nicht mehr nachweisen kann...? Ich sollte bis morgen meine Kündigung nachweisen, da ich das aber nicht kann, lass ich es eben... mal gucken, wie es weitergeht und sie schreiben, wenn ich kündigen möchte soll ich probenfieber anschreiben, dass mach ich aber nicht, schließlich weiß ich ja, dass ich gekündigt habe und wenn die nicht rechtswirksam gewesen wäre, hätten die sich ja wohl zwischendurch melden müssen... oder etwa nicht? Vorallem komisch, dass sie die Jahre davor dann nicht auch bezahlt haben wollen... und das ich keine proben in den Jahren bekommen habe, da schrieben sie... das die nur die ersten 3 Monate eintragen und nicht garantiert ist, dass man überhaupt etwas bekommt.....


----------



## Kai81 (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

bin auch neu hier! 
habe alles gelesen und werde enstprechend reagieren bzw. nicht reagieren 

Bei mir soll es sich auch um einen Vertrag aus dem Jahr 2005 handeln. Ich bin mir gar nicht sicher, ob ich mich damals dazu angemeldet habe! Aber da ich keine Leistungen (Probe/Gutscheine) bekommen habe, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich dort nicht angemeldet gewesen bin. Die sollen mir erstmal nachweise dass ich meine Bewilligung zum Vertragabschluss und Bankeinzug gegeben habe!

eine Frage an KESSI!
Warum sollst du überhaupt nachweisen dass du gekündigt hast? warum dreht ihr den Spieß nicht um, und fragt die ob sie irgendwelche Beweise hinsichtlich eines Vertragabschluss mit deiner Bewilligung haben?

Eine weitere Frage?
ich habe zwar dort angerufen, aber solange ich mich dazu schriftlich nicht melde, und keinen Brief per Einschreiben erhalte, kann ich auch behaupten, gar nix erhalten zu haben oder?


----------



## kessi (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo kai81,

das habe ich schon gemacht und dann kam als Antwort das ich das online angeklickt habe und ein Paket auswählen mußte und überhaupt weiter zu kommen usw. das bringt also nix, habe denen auch geschrieben, dass für mich die Kündigung restsgültig ist, weil sie sich ja sonst schon früher gemeldet hätten... und daraufhin wollen sie jetzt die Kündigung als Beweiß... sehr witzig, die haben nix als Beweiß aber ich soll beweisen... i beweiß nix mehr, mal sehen wann sie sich wieder melden...


----------



## Kai81 (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

lool das geht doch nicht so einfach! Die sollen nachweise dass du da überhaupt ein Packet angeklickt hast, daten eingegeben hast und somit Vertrag abgeschlossen hast! außerdem wer weiss wie die Seite vor 4 Jahren aussah! Abgesehen davon kommen die mit der Sache aufgrund der Verjährung nicht viel weiter (sie beträgt im "Normalfall" 3 Jahre) !


----------



## HUmax (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Normal müssten die beweisen/nachweisen das es einen (aktuellen) rechtsgültigen Vertrag gibt und nicht Ihr.


----------



## Kai81 (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



HUmax schrieb:


> Normal müssten die beweisen/nachweisen das es einen (aktuellen) rechtsgültigen Vertrag gibt und nicht Ihr.



Genau das meine ich! die Firma muss das nachweise! und ein allgemeiner Hinweis auf die AKTUELLE Seite und wie man auf dieser Seite Vertrag abschließen könnte, heißt ja lange nicht dass ich den Vertrag abegschlossen habe! Wenn sie Geld haben wollen, dann sollen sie auch nachweisen, dass man bei den Vertrag abgeschlossen hat und dass man seine Bewilligung erteilt hat! da bin ich aber gespannt ob so eine schlampige Firma, die nach 3 Jahren ne Zahlungsaufforderung erstellt, überhaupt in der Lage ist was vorzuzeigen! und Selbst dann werde ich diese Dokumente erstmal ablehnen und rechtlich prüfen lassen.


----------



## kessi (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Naja, ich weiß ja das ich da damals angemeldet war, von dem her brauchen sie mir für damals nix beweißen, bezahlt hab ich ja das erste Jahr auch... und vorliegen haben müssen die ja irgendwas, sonst wäre denen ja nicht nach 4 Jahren meine Adresse wieder in die Hände gefallen...


----------



## Mondfrau2007 (6 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo @lle zusammen,

da kann ich mich in die lange Schlange einreihen, denn auch ich habe einige Briefe von el-Inkasso bekommen. Angeblich soll auch ich mich im Januar 2004 bei probenfieber.de unter Angabe meiner persönlicher Daten angemeldet haben.  Bis dahin wusste ich gar nicht, dass es Probenfieber oder Pressevertrieb Trave GmbH überhaupt gibt. Bei el-Inkasso angerufen um zu erfahren, um was es da geht. Natürlich habe auch ich rasch Antwort bekommen, denn die wollen sich ja schließlich das "schnelle Geld ergaunern". 

Also ich auch hingeschrieben, an Trave GmbH, die Sachlage geklärt, dass ich nix abgeschlossen habe, Widerspruch eingelegt und die aufgefordert, meine Daten unverzüglich (bis zum 04.07.08) zu löschen, da sie unrechtmäßig daran gekommen sind. Ebenso ne Kopie vom Schreiben an el-Inkasso.

Von Probenfieber erhielt ich dann diese E-Mail:
Da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich hier den Namen der Person nennen darf, habe ich ihn vorsorglich unkenntlich gemacht.



> Hxxxx Kxxxxe" <[email protected]>
> mahnung /probenfieber-xxxxx -
> Datum:Thu, 03. Jul 2008 16:50:56 +0200
> 
> ...



Auch ich habe weder Mahnungen noch Anrufe erhalten.....


:roll: sollte wohl noch erwähnen, das o.g. E-Mail von einer Privatperson geschickt wurde.

Von el-Inkasso erhielt ich die Zeilen <ich schreibe den Brief ab>:


> Pressevertrieb Trave./. Gxxxxxxx Xxxxxxx
> Forderung aus Rechung (Geschäftsbesorgung) vom 30.01.2004
> 
> Sehr geehrte Frau Xxxxxxx,
> ...



Sicherlich sind auch einige Mitschreiber hier, die ebenso diesen Brief erhalten haben. 

Von dem Pressevertrieb Trave GmbH habe ich selbstverständlich keine Stellungnahme erhalten. Sollte ich einen Brief bekommen, werde ich natürlich sogleich es Euch wissen lassen.

Werde mir im Laufe der Woche einen Termin beim Verbraucherschutz geben lassen und auch meine Unterlagen zur Verfügung stellen. 

Da ich Trave eine Frist gesetzt habe, werde ich - wenn ich keine Nachricht erhalten habe, dass meine Daten gelöscht worden sind - nach Ablauf der Frist ebenso eine Anzeige auf Betrug stellen.

Kann ja nicht angehen, dass solche Firmen gemeinsan mit o.g. Inkasso-Büro weiterhin ihr Unwesen treiben.

Die bekommen von mir keinen Cent, wollte ich noch ganz beiläufig erwähnen,....:-p:-p

Euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag mit lieben Grüßen,

Gaby


----------



## Sabo1604 (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Moin Gaby,

willkommen im Boot. Beim Inkasso Büro in H hatte
ich aber eher den Eindruck, dass man garnicht genau
über Trave Bescheid wusste und als ich von wohl [...]
Machenschaften sprach, wurde es still am anderen Ende
Mal sehen was nun auf uns zukommt.
grüssle
willi

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Betty (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo,
meine Mum hat heute wieder einen Brief von el-inkasso bekommen. Darin schreiben die wohl, dass wenn meine Mum nicht bezahlt, sie vor der Tür stehen.
Ich habe den "Vertrag" bei Probenfieber.de gekündigt. Schriftlich habe ich noch gar nix gemacht. Habe nur Probenfieber eine Mail geschrieben, dass ich weder Mails, Proben noch Mahnungen von denen erhalten haben und das es eine Sauerei ist was die hier abziehen.

Was soll ich jetzt machen? Die wollen ja von meiner Mum 130€. Muss ich denen irgendwas schriftliches schicken? Oder abwarten bis die vor der Tür stehen? :help:

Gruß
Betty


----------



## jupp11 (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Betty schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt machen? Die wollen ja von meiner Mum 130€. Muss ich denen irgendwas schriftliches schicken? Oder abwarten bis die vor der Tür stehen? :help:



1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen

PS: auch das neue Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz erlaubt keine persönliche Beratung


----------



## HUmax (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Betty schrieb:


> meine Mum hat heute wieder einen Brief von el-inkasso bekommen. Darin schreiben die wohl, dass wenn meine Mum nicht bezahlt, sie vor der Tür stehen.


Sicher das die das geschrieben haben? Dieses Inkassounternehmen hat auch schon für Proben4you.de versucht Geld einzutreiben und mit dies und das gedroht und was ist passiert. Nichts!


----------



## Mondfrau2007 (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo Betty,

das ist ja schon eine bodenlose Frechheit und ich finde, solche Äußerungen kommen einer Erpressung gleich. Laßt Euch nur nicht einschüchtern, denn dies wollen die damit erreichen. 

Dir und Deiner Mum kann ich nur raten, lest in aller Ruhe hier die  *Stellungnahmen* zum Thema durch und entscheidet dann wie Ihr weiter vorgehen wollt.

Lieben Gruß,
Gaby


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Betty schrieb:


> Oder abwarten bis die vor der Tür stehen? :help:


Nicht so viele  Serien im Privat-TV sehen. Nur dort passiert sowas.


----------



## Betty (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo zusammen,
also ich habe jetzt den Brief von meiner Mum per Post bekommen. Da steht folgendes drin:



> *Forderung aus Rechnung (Geschäftsbesorgung) vom 22.05.2005*
> 
> Sehr geehrte Frau xxx,
> 
> ...


 

Soll ich jetzt die Tante morgen anrufen uns sagen, dass ich weder Proben noch Mails erhalten habe etc.? Ich hab echt keine Ahnung wie ich das rüber bringen soll? :help::help::help:

Gruß
Betty


----------



## sascha (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



> Soll ich jetzt die Tante morgen anrufen uns sagen, dass ich weder Proben noch Mails erhalten habe etc.? Ich hab echt keine Ahnung wie ich das rüber bringen soll?



Brieffreundschaften oder Telefonate mit dubiosen Anbietern bringen in der Regel nicht wirklich was. Hast du dir die gezeigten Links und Videos angesehen?


----------



## Betty (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Ja, hab mir`s durchgelesen und angeguckt.
Also mach ich erst mal nix...bis vielleicht irgendwann mal das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren kommt... :-?


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Betty schrieb:


> bis vielleicht irgendwann mal das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren kommt... :-?


mehr als unwahrscheinlich


----------



## crazydini (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Ich hab das selbe Schreiben wie Betty bekommen.
Sollte bis zum 4.7. das regeln.
Ich hab nichts gemacht ist noch nichts gekommen.
Mal sehn was jetzt kommt.
Ist aber schon ein komisches Gefühl find ich.
Man hat es irgendwie im Hinterkopf.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



crazydini schrieb:


> Mal sehn was jetzt kommt.


Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite


crazydini schrieb:


> Ist aber schon ein komisches Gefühl find ich.


nimm´s von der heiteren Seite. Einmal begriffen, was es damit auf sich hat, verschwindet auch das 
komische Gefühl


----------



## kessi (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Mir haben sie schon wieder geschrieben, nachdem ich auf die Aufforderung, den Beweis zu senden das ich schon vor Jahren gekündigt hatte, nicht nach gekommen bin. Diesmal schreiben sie, dass ich es noch umwenden kann ins gute, indem ich bezahle oder Ratenzahlung anfange... bevor die es ins Mahnverfahren schicken und das die dann 30 Jahre gegen mich vollstrecken können  Und der Betrag hat sich diesmal nur um 30 Cent erhöht, anstatt 3 Euro was ich doch schon etwas lustig fand... die haben sich wohl vertan :-D


----------



## Bulli007 (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

das selbe habe ich auch eben gedacht, als ich die neueste Boshaftigkeit dieses sogenannten Inkassobüros in meinem Briefkasten fand. Und was soll ich sagen, genau der selbe Text wie bei Betty. Zuvor haben die mich doch tatsächlich mehrmals versucht, anzurufen und mich auch einmal so gegen 20Uhr durch den Trick der Rufnummernunterdrückung ans Telefon bekommen, wo die neuesten Boshaftigkeiten ausgetauscht wurden und ich daraufhin das Gespräch beendet habe.
Bin nun echt mal gespannt, was nun folgt, da ich eh nicht vorhabe, auf deren Forderungen zu reagieren geschweige einzugehen und ein komisches Gefühl dabei kann ich bei mir nicht entdecken.


----------



## Schleuder (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hi! Na wenn Ihr schon alle Post bekommen habt, soll bei mir ja sicher auch diese Woche noch was kommen. Bin mal gespannt, was sie mir diesmal anbieten.


----------



## kiddi1977 (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Uns ist es genauso gegangen,nur das wir mit denen schriftlich verkehren, wir haben von der Bank ein Schreiben dazu getan das wir ein Trojaner auf dem rechner hatten und nun möchte das Inkasso unternehmen immer noch einen Vergleichsbetrag von 85 €anstelle der 127, noch was welche sie zuerst gefordert haben. Wir haben uns nie da angemeldet,und trotzdem haben die unsere daten weiß der Geier woher.Die erste Rechnung hätten die uns 2004 geschickt,welche wir aber nie erhalten haben  Hm


Anonymous schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> mir ist etwas passiert, das es eigentlich gar nicht geben kann.



_fullquote von   20.04.2004  gekürzt, modinfo  _


----------



## posaunendieter (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Meine Tochter hat sich 03.2005 angemeldet, als keine Ware kam hat sie sich wieder abgmeldet und ihr Geld zurück geholt.
Von 2005 bis 14. 07.2008 es ist weder einr Geldeinforderung noch Warenlieferung erfolgtaber eine Forderung von 135,76€ 
Wir werden selbstverständlich nicht bezahlen.
Nach Anruf beim INKASSO bekommen wir den Vertrag zugasandt,(abwarten)
Eine Sammelklage wäre im deutschen Recht nicht vorgesehen ? glaube ich nicht wenn ja gibt es ein europäisches Recht.
Mein Freund ist Richter, aber zur Zeit in Urlaub ich werde mit Ihm die Rechtslage besprechen.
Gemeinsam könnten wir diesen Abzocker das Handwerk legen.

sevus


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



posaunendieter schrieb:


> Gemeinsam könnten wir diesen Abzocker das Handwerk legen.Servus


So blauäugig war ich auch mal -vor einigen Jahren  
Bist du aus Österreich (wegen dem "Servus")? Da tut man jedenfalls mehr als hierzulande. Wir haben halt einen Verbraucherschutz-Verhinderungsminister, der sich lieber mit Pseudo-Lebensmittelampeln und Kampf gegen Dicke, Dünne u.ä. in Szene setzt und sich von den Medien groß feiern lässt, wenn er mal wieder eine Mücke erlegt hat.
Und eine Justizministerin, die....[selfedit]  :unzufrieden:
(Nein, ich schreib nicht, was ich über diese Dame denke)


----------



## Betty (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Also ich arbeite im Rechtsbereich (bin aber keine Juristin).
Hatte das Thema mal angesprochen bei meinen Kollegen, aber die hätten auch erst ins Gesetz gucken müssen. Ich werd vielleicht mal den zuständigen Juristen für sowas fragen. :balloon:


----------



## kiddi1977 (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



posaunendieter schrieb:


> Meine Tochter hat sich 03.2005 angemeldet, als keine Ware kam hat sie sich wieder abgmeldet und ihr Geld zurück geholt.
> Von 2005 bis 14. 07.2008 es ist weder einr Geldeinforderung noch Warenlieferung erfolgtaber eine Forderung von 135,76€
> Wir werden selbstverständlich nicht bezahlen.
> Nach Anruf beim INKASSO bekommen wir den Vertrag zugasandt,(abwarten)
> ...


 Sind am überlegen ob wir nicht doch bezahlen sollen.


----------



## sascha (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



kiddi1977 schrieb:


> Sind am überlegen ob wir nicht doch bezahlen sollen.



Dann überlegt mal schön. Dass sämtliche deutsche, österreichische und schweizer Verbraucherzentralen, diverse Rechtsanwälte, Politiker und sogar mehrere Gerichte ddie Bezahlung fragwürdiger Rechnung für unangebracht halten, kann man beachten. Man muss es aber natürlich nicht.


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



kiddi1977 schrieb:


> Sind am überlegen ob wir nicht doch bezahlen sollen.


In einem ähnlichen Fall, der sich vor nunmehr über drei Jahren abspielte, hatte ich unerfahrenerweise auch mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, diesen jedoch nach ausgiebigem Lesen in diversen Foren recht schnell verworfen.

Nach drei Monaten Bombardement mit Rechnungen, Mahnungen und Drohungen mit Schufa, Gehaltspfändung, Zwangsvollstreckung, Strafverfahren wegen "Eingehungsbetrug" etc. etc. ist dann im September 2005 Ruhe eingekehrt, die auch heute noch anhält. 

Das nur als Hilfe zur Entscheidungsfindung.


----------



## holzwurmklaus (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo,
mensch bin ich froh, dass ich nicht die Einzige bin, die so doof war. Aber genau das, was du beschreibst ist mir gerade in dieser Woche auch passiert. In 2005 telefonisch (!) einen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Dann wurde abgebucht. Ich wollte ja auch Proben erhalten, habe ich aber nie. Nach vier Wochen habe ich da dann angerufen und es hieß, dass das dauern kann. Die warten da original so lange ab, bis die Rückruffrist von 6 Wochen für das geld verstrichen ist. Proben habe ich nie erhalten Auch niemals einen Brief oder ähnliches. Ich habe dann (per email) gekündigt, das war richtige Schwerarbeit, da wieder rauszukommen. Nach zwei Jahren habe ich den ganzen papierkram dann weggeworfen, weil es für mich erledigt war. Irgendwann kam noch mal ein Anruf, da wollte mich ein Callcenter wieder als Kunden für probenfieber werben. Ich habe da richtig Dampf abgelassen und man wollte mich an den Geschäftsführer weiterleiten - dann war die Leitung tot. Und jetzt nach all den Jahren kommt mit einem Mal per email von einem Inkassobüro die Androhung "zahlen oder Gerichtsverfahren". Ich war stinkwütend und habe erst mal mit dem Anwalt gedroht, falls sie mich weiter belästigen. gestern kam die nächste email, dass angeblich alles rechtens sei und es beruht tatsächlich auf dem Vertrag von 2005 - gibt es doch nicht. Ich habe jetzt wieder hingeschrieben, dass ich die sofortige Löschung meiner Daten wünsche, sonst würde ich gerichtliche Schritte einleiten. Habe dann gestern Abend noch dem Verbraucherschutz eine email geschrieben und hoffe auf einen Rat. Ist doch Scheiße, wenn man keine Unterlagen mehr hat um das alles zu beweisen. Aber ich denke, dass ist der Vater des Gedankens bei dieser "Firma". Bin mittlerweile total ratlos, weil die auch geschrieben haben, es hätte sich ja alles immer wieder um ein Jahr verlängert, da ich nicht gekündigt hätte. Weiss echt nicht, was ich tun soll, bin leider auch n icht im Rechtsschutz und kann mir einen Anwalt ehrlich gesagt nicht leisten.


----------



## holzwurmklaus (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



kiddi1977 schrieb:


> Sind am überlegen ob wir nicht doch bezahlen sollen.


 Ich wäre dabei, wenn ihr Sammelklage einreicht. Bin selbst Geschädigte. Und die versuchen es seit einer Woche wieder - und ich Idiot hab die Unterlagen von damals nicht mehr.


----------



## webwatcher (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



holzwurmklaus schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei, wenn ihr Sammelklage einreicht.


es gibt in Deutschland keine Sammelklage

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## bully1963 (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo zusammen!
Bin neu hier und auch nur hier gelandet, da auch ich heute eine mail des Inkassobüro 
el-inkasso erhalten habe, welches probenfieber.de vertritt.
Bei mir geht es um insgesamt 135,79€. Auch ich bin nicht gewillt zu zahlen.
Bin mir nicht mehr sicher, ob es bei mir 2004 oder 2005 war. 
Auch mir fehlen inzwischen die entsprechenden Unterlagen (Kündigungsmail, pp.).

Habe nur die Bescheinigung meiner im März 2005 vorgenommenen Rückbuchung
der von probenfieber.de vorgenommenen Abbuchung iHv. 47,88€ gefunden.
(Hatte m.E. zuvor fristgerecht gekündigt - aber auch kein Schreiben mehr)
Nach meinem bitterbösen Schreiben aus dem März 2005 (hab ich auch nicht mehr)
war dann Ruhe - BIS HEUTE! Ich habe zu keiner Zeit per mail oder Postbrief
irgendwelchen Schriftverkehr, wie Mahnungen o.ä. erfahren. 

Sehr erstaunt mich auch, dass probenfieber.de meine gesamten Daten incl. 
Bankdaten an das inkasso-Büro weitergereicht hat. Meine bei dem inkasso-Büro
bestehende "Kundennummer" besteht aus meiner Kontonummer und der Bankleitzahl.
Ob das so richtig ist.

Auf jeden Fall scheint probenfieber.de zur Zeit eine Menge an Altlasten abzocken zu wollen.

Bin gespannt, wieviel sich hier noch eintragen.

Mit Grüßen, bully1963


----------



## posaunendieter (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hy,

einfach per Mail widerspruch einlegen und alles andere ignorieren.
Die wollen nur Druck machen, sie werden sich hüten vor Gericht zu ziehen.
Sammelklagen gibt es leider in Deutschland nicht.
Stöbert mal in diesem Forum, es gibt da einen kleinen Leitfaden wie man mit diesen Leuten umgeht, habe den Link leider nicht im Kopf, werde ihn aber suchen.

sevus


----------



## jupp11 (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



posaunendieter schrieb:


> Stöbert mal in diesem Forum, es gibt da einen kleinen Leitfaden wie man mit diesen Leuten umgeht, habe den Link leider nicht im Kopf, werde ihn aber suchen.



1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## bully1963 (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



jupp11 schrieb:


> 1) Das lesen:
> Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de


 
Hallo und erst einmal vielen Dank für die obigen Ratschläge.
Sehr wichtig war für mich die Aussage hinsichtlich der Schufa. Da ich gerade
eine Anschlußfinanzierung für mein Haus aushandele, möchte keinen negativen
Eintrag bei der Schufa riskieren.


----------



## Pfadfinder (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo bully1963,



bully1963 schrieb:


> Sehr wichtig war für mich die Aussage hinsichtlich der Schufa. Da ich gerade
> eine Anschlußfinanzierung für mein Haus aushandele, möchte keinen negativen
> Eintrag bei der Schufa riskieren.


 keine Angst; Schufadrohungen und Schufameldungen ohne rechtsgültigem Titel sind rechtswidrig.
  Dagegen kann man erfolgreich vorgehen, siehe als Beispiel das Urteil des AG Plön.
http://medien-internet-und-recht.de/pdf/VT_MIR_2008_012.pdf

Seriöse Inkassounternehmen und Anwälte würden nicht mit solchen Mitteln arbeiten


----------



## Teleton (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Wenns um die BauFi geht zur eigenen Beruhigung folgender Tipp:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...form-und-anderen-auskunfteien.html#post229320


----------



## AtzeKeule (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

Ihr dürft jetzt dreimal raten, von wem ich heute eine Mail mit .pdf-Anlage erhalten habe ......RICHTIG von el-Inkasso.
Nun meine Frage: Ich möchte gern eine Mail schreiben in der ich um die Übersendung aller angeblichen Vertragsunterlagen etc. bitte, um Sie meinem Anwalt zur Prüfung zu übergeben. Ich fordere el-Inkasso außerdem aucf, mir ein schriftliches "Eintreibungsschreiben" per Post zuzusenden. Ist eine Antwort-Mail dieser Art ratsam, oder bestätigt man damit automatisch den Erhalt. Sollte man lieber gar nicht reagieren, da das Unternehmen ja die Zusendung Ihres Schreibens per Mail nicht nachweisen kann.(Ich habe keinerlei Lesebestätigung gegeben). Ist so eine Mail überhaupt rechtens bzw. beachtenswert oder sollte ich lieber warten, bis mir per Post das gleiche Schreiben zugestellt wird? Fragen über fragen. Ich kann mich leider nicht mehr erinnern, ob ich vielleicht doch einen Vertrag geschlossen habe, den ich dann widerrufen habe...

Vielen dank für Eure Antworten...

MfG AtzeKeule


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



AtzeKeule schrieb:


> Sollte man lieber gar nicht reagieren,


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## bully1963 (19 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Teleton schrieb:


> Wenns um die BauFi geht zur eigenen Beruhigung folgender Tipp:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...form-und-anderen-auskunfteien.html#post229320


 
Hallo Teleton, hallo Pfadfinder,

vielen Dank für Eure wirklich beruhigenden Antworten.
Werde bei entsprechenden Androhungen angemessen reagieren.


----------



## posaunendieter (19 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hy, 

[...]
Nicht ins Boxhon jagen lassen !!!!!!!!

servus

_[Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## blauwal (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Die Firma Probenfieber scheint einem Aktivitätsschub verfallen zu sein. Ich bin auch einer der Probeopfer. Genauso einen Zahlungsaufforderungsbrief von el-kasso hab ich gekriegt, daraufhin widersprochen per Einschreiben mit Rückschein. Den Rückscheinzettel habe ich gestern zurückbekommen - alles innerhalb einer Woche.
Heute kam eine E-Mail mit folgendem Inhalt



> Sehr geehrtecxcxcxcxccx
> 
> in obiger Angelegenheit wird Bezug genommen auf Ihr Schreiben vom 16.07.2008, hier eingegangen am 21.07.2008.
> 
> ...


 
Das scheint eine neue Variante zu sein. Was haltet Ihr davon? Ich glaub, die wissen jetzt nicht, was als Einschüchterungsmittel am besten nützen könnte. Was macht el-kas, wenn ich gar nicht antworte? Wahrscheinlich die Strrafanzeige an Unbekannt gerichtlich einklagen...


----------



## HUmax (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



blauwal schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr davon?


Was man immer von solchen Schreiben von Helfershelfern der Nutzlosbranche hält: Nämlich nichts!

el-inkasso hat bei einer Nachbarin auch mal versucht was wegen Proben4You.de einzutreiben und auch diverse Drohungen losgelassen. Was ist passiert? Nichts! Davor hat nämlich auch schon Media Finanz ihr Glück versucht und auch rumgedroht.


----------



## sunbabe (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo  Auch ich bin ein gebeuteltes Opfer dieser Internetseite.Habe nie dort etwas abgeschlossen und die angegebene E-Mailadresse im Mahnbrief ist auch nicht meine sondern die von meinem Mann.Nun frag ich mich schon, wo haben die die zusammen gewürfelten Daten her?? Ein Vertrag wurde auch von meinem Mann nie dort abgeschlossen, es kam nie eine Rechnung( der ich, bzw. mein Mann auch sofort widersprochen hätten). Solchen Leuten sollte dringend das Handwerk gelegt werden, wie viele sind so wie ich und Ihr verunsichert und wie viele zahlen sogar.Davon kann man natürlich prima leben.  Aber erst mal herzlichen Dank an Alle die mir hier meine erste Angst nehmen konnten.Ich war schon völlig entsetzt weil ich mir keinerlei Schuld bewusst war. Ich werde bei dem Inkassobüro Einspruch erheben und mir den Vertrag zuschicken lassen, bin mal gespannt wo die den her nehmen wollen. Wenn die nich locker lassen übergeb ich das meinem Anwalt, kann ja nich angehen das mir solche Leute Angst einjagen und mich zu unberechtigten Zahlungen nötigen wollen.  Schade das es keine Sammelklagen in Deutschland gibt, ich wäre dabei.


----------



## sunbabe (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Noch mal ich.:roll:

Was mir eben beim näheren Betrachten der Mahnung aufgefallen ist, die Kundennummer besteht wirklich aus unserer alten Kontonummer nebst Bankleitzahl.

Wo haben die die Kontodaten her???

Wir sind uns ganz sicher, Probenfieber oder dem anderen erwähnten Probenanbieter, nie die Kontodaten gegeben zu haben, geschweige denn uns dort registriert zu haben.Wenn ich Proben haben möchte, dann such ich mir die im Netz selber raus... aber was soll ich damit?

Hab auch mal bei Probenfieber in den AGB's nachgelesen.Die räumen ja gleich anfangs ihre Haftbarkeit aus, das wirklich Proben kommen müssen.Die Verantwortung wird auf die Händler abgewälzt, bei denen man angeblich eingetragen wird.
Wer registriert sich denn bei so einem Verein freiwillig??
Vor allem wer zahlt denn dort dupiose Pakete bei denen man gar nicht sicher sein kann, das man auch wirklich die Leistung bekommt die dort angeboten wird.Wer will denn den Service nachprüfen?
Für mich wäre das ohne drüber nachdenken zu müssen ein klarer Fall von da lass ich die Finger von!

Doch noch was anderes...
Das einzige Internetportal, welches mir zu der Datenkombi einfällt wie in meinem Fall, ist ein Onlineversand( ob ich den benennen darf weis ich nich, deswegen lass ich den vollen Namen mal hier weg).
Dort sind meine Kundendaten mit der E-Mailadresse meines Mannes gespeichert, da ich bis dato keine eigene Mailadi hatte und die könnten auch die alten Kontodaten haben.

Is das hier ein Fall von Datenverkauf?? Dann wäre das ja noch frecher und ein deutlicher Verstoß des Datenschutzgesetzes.
Rächen die sich so dafür das man seit Jahren nix mehr bestellt hat??


Ich bin nun doch verunsichert.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



sunbabe schrieb:


> Ich bin nun doch verunsichert.


Warum? Die Herrschaften sind doch in der Beweispflicht und  in fast 3 Jahren Nutzlosbusiness
 hat sich stets gezeigt, dass es damit völlig mau aussieht.

Auf die Nagelprobe lassen sie es nie ankommen. ( Zweimal haben es welche 
probiert und sind dafür von den Gerichten abgewatscht worden)


----------



## sunbabe (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Meine Verunsicherung besteht in dem Fakt das die die Kontodaten haben.
Mir ist wirklich nie so bewusst geworden was mit den Daten, die man so im Laufe einer Internetsitzung eingibt, alles angestellt werden kann.
Das erschreckt mich doch etwas.
Jetzt wird mir das erst mal wirklich klar.

Hab natürlich gelesen das die Typen die hinter solchen Sachen stehen keinerlei Handhabe gegen einen haben und auch die ganzen Tipps und Links hab ich mir dazu angesehen, verunsichert ist man aber doch.
Zu mal man seinem Holden erst mal erklären muss, dass man keine Schuld trägt das da ne Mahnung ins Haus geflattert kommt und das auch noch an seine Mailadresse.:wall:


----------



## blauwal (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Ha, mir ist was aufgefallen:
bei ihrem "Beweis anhand der persönlichen Daten" in der ersten Mahnung waren die Proben[ edit]  bzw. el-kasso doch nicht so schlau wie sie dachten:

meine E-Mail-Adresse war fehlerhaft (ein Großbuchstabe drin) und das Bankkonto hat auch einen Fehler (Zahlendreher und eine fehlende Ziffer). Eine Abbuchung würde also daneben gehen. Die müssen die Daten demnach von jemandem gekriegt haben, der schludrig arbeitet - zum Glück. Vielleicht sollten sie den wegen "Minderleistung" verklagen? 

Da hätte ja eine Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt vielleicht Chancen - bloß welcher Staatsanwalt kümmert sich um eine Streitsache mit 135 Euro?


----------



## sunbabe (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Bei mir stimmt die Kontonummer, allerdings is das Konto schon seit ca. 2 1/2 Jahren nicht mehr existent, kann also auch nicht viel passieren.:-D
Wär ja noch schöner, wenn die das einfach vom Konto abbuchen würden.

Wenn ich mir vorstelle was die verdienen, wenn auch nur jeder 3 zahlt....:wall:
Was mich aber so wütend macht, dass man solchen [ edit]  nicht bei kommen kann.


----------



## Sabo1604 (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Moin,

nachdem auf den telefonischen Kontakt mit dem Inkassobüro in Hannover,
in dem man uns Überprüfung des Sachverhaltes versprach, noch nichts
gekommen ist, haben wir vorsorglich unsere schriftliche Stellungnahme
per Einschreiben nachgereicht. Rückschein ist noch nicht retour.
Was mich merkwürdig stimmt, ist, das bei einigen die Mitgliedschaft 
für vorhergehende Jahre nachgefordert wird, bei anderen die für 2008 (auch bei uns). Das lässt in der Tat darauf schliessen, das mal so auf blauen
Dunst versucht wird, noch ein paar Leuten Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.

Werde weiter berichten, wenn es was Neues gibt
grüssle
willi


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Die Tankfüllungen und Leasingraten für die Luxuslimousinen müssen bezahlt werden.
Wenn dann der Geldbeutel klamm wird und die derzeit aktiven Abzockprojekte nicht genug abwerfen, dann wird auch schon mal ein altes, eigentlich verbranntes Projekt wieder vorgekramt und eine neue Mahnspirale gegen alte "Schuldner" angeworfen.


----------



## heide44 (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Ich erhielt dieses nette Schreiben am 24.6.2008 mit Zahlungsziel 1.7.08
Als ich anrief, wurde mir gesagt, ich hätte mich 2005 angemeldet. Das stimmt auch, aber ich trat während der gesetzlichen Frist telefonisch und per Mail zurück vom Vertrag. Telefonisch wurde es mir bestätigt. Den Mailvverkehr habe ich natürlich nicht mer, weil ich seit 2005 auch nichts mehr hörte. Der damalige Beitrag, der von meinem Konto abgebucht wurde, habe ich zurückgezogen. Hatte ich doch per Mail die Einzugsermächtigung zurückgezogen.

Ich schrieb dann 2 Mails - die 1. an Probenfieber - wo ständig dauerbesetzt ist - die 2. an das Inkassobüro. 



> Schreiben der Firma el-Inkasso vom 24.06.2008 – Zahlungsaufforderung - fristgerechter Widerspruch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



------------------------------------------------------------
Daraufhin erhielt ich heute ein Schreiben, in dem ich eine Ratenzahlung in Höhe von 15 € ab 10.7.08 angeboten bekomme. Natürlich lasse ich mich darauf nicht ein.

Beim Telefonat mit Probenfieber hieß es damals, ich müsse nur die Portokosten übernehmen - wieso soll ich denn jetzt 
59,88 € Beitrag zahlen ? Außerdem noch 
13,75 € Zinsen (von - bis geht nicht daraus hervor) 
15 € Rücklastschrift 
39 € Inkassogebühren 
7,50 € Kontoführungsgebühren gesamt 
135,13 €

WENN ich nicht zahle, kommen noch 5 % Zinsen ab 9.7.08 hinzu sowie monatliche Kontoführungsgebühr von 2,50 €
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Wieder Post von el Inkasso - 25.07.2008


> Forderung aus Rechnung (Geschäftsbesorgung) vom 28.04.2005
> 
> in oben bezeichneter Forderungssache konnten wir trotz Mahnung keinen Zahlungseingang verzeichnen. Noch bestehen zwei Möglichkeiten für Sie, die Angelegenheit einvernehmlich zum Abschluß zu führen:
> 1. Sie überweisen die Gesamtforderung in Höhe von 138,06 € unter Angabe des Aktenzeichens 2008PT011128
> ...



_____________________________________________________________

Meine Mails sind dort angekommen, da in dem Schreiben davor Bezug auf meine Mail genommen wurde. Ich habe im Jahre 2005 dem Vertrag widersprochen, als es sich rausstellte, das probenfieber NICHT kostenlos ist - meine gesetzlich zustehende Widerspruchsfrist wahrgenommen. Auch der jetzigen Mahnung habe ich widersprochen
Mir liegen weder Rechnungen noch Mahnungen vor - erst die ganze Korrespondenz von jetzt mit el Inkasso.

Anzeigen ? Weiter warten ? Verbraucherschutzhat leider keine kostenfreie Nummer und ist 40 km entfernt.

Hat sich bei irgend jemanden schon was neues ergeben ?


----------



## Mondfrau2007 (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo liebe Mitstreiterinnen und liebe Mitsteiter ,

ist einfach nett dieser [Fast]-Serienbrief an UNS - die, die  wir einfach nicht zahlen wollen, obwohl die sich so vieeeeel Mühe mit Mahn- und Droh-Briefen geben,  ganz zu schweigen von dem Porto was da benötigt wird, wir ALLE sind am Ende noch Schuld wenn  El-Inkasso  BANKROTT geht :auslach:  - denn auch ich erhielt heute wieder ein Schreiben von el-Inkasso mit dem Angebot einer Ratenzahlung. Bei mir sind es 129,65 €, zahlbar bis 02.08.2008. Ich sag da nur  :abgelehnt:       Also weiter warten was danach passiert. Bevor ich es vergesse, habe ne Anzeige wegen Betrug gegen Trave gemacht.

Euch allen noch einen schönen Abend, sobald sich was NEUES ergibt, lasse ich es Euch wissen.


Tschüssi mit lieben Grüßen,

Gaby


----------



## posaunendieter (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hy,
[........]
Die werden sich hüten vor Gericht zu gehen, bei Meiner Tochter ist genau
wie bei dir abgelaufen. Gleicher Betrag,gleiches Jahr, gleiches Zinario.
Vor ca. einer Woche wurde mir nach einem bösen Telefonat zugesichert, daß
ich eine Erklärung bekomme, vergiss es, es ist nicht gekommen. 
[..........] es sei es kommt ein Gerichtsbeschluß.
Was sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dem Beschluß innerhalb 14 Tage Widerspruch   
erheben und fertig.


Gruß 
Dieter


----------



## Niclas (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



posaunendieter schrieb:


> es sei es kommt ein Gerichtsbeschluß.
> Was sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dem Beschluß innerhalb 14 Tage Widerspruch
> erheben und fertig.


Was nie kommt,  heißt ( gerichtlicher)  Mahnbescheid 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


----------



## Maibiene (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Nachdem ich erst einen kräftigen Schreck bekommen habe, war mir nach der zweiten mail von dem windigen Inkasso-Büro schon klar, dass es sich hier um [.......] handelt. Ich bin überrascht, wie viele es getroffen hat.

Aber abgesehen von dem, was die kassieren, wenn nur ein Bruchteil der angeschriebenen zahlt, was ist mit dem Anhang? Das eigentliche Schreiben war im Anhang und natürlich habe ich ihn geöffnet. Wie kann ich nun feststellen, ob dadurch irgendwelche Dateien auf meinen Rechner geraten sind, die der Vierenscanner noch nicht kennt. 

Weiß da jemand etwas drüber? Ich komme mir im Moment jedenfalls ziemlich beobachtet vor und wage kaum noch irgendwelche Aktionen über den PC.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Maibiene schrieb:


> Weiß da jemand etwas drüber? Ich komme mir im Moment jedenfalls ziemlich beobachtet vor und wage kaum noch irgendwelche Aktionen über den PC.


Diesseits nichts bekannt. "man" arbeitet unseres Wissens  nicht mit Maleware, sondern mit der 
Einschüchterung uerfahrener  User, ungerechtfertigte Forderungen zu bezahlen.

Das reicht um  Ferraris zu finanzieren


----------



## blauwal (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



> Anzeigen ? Weiter warten ? Verbraucherschutzhat leider keine kostenfreie Nummer und ist 40 km entfernt.
> 
> Hat sich bei irgend jemanden schon was neues ergeben ?


 

Habe jetzt eine Woche kein Post von Probenfieber bekommen, obwohl sie von mir den Nachweis meiner Anzeige gegen Unbekannt haben wollten. Ich vermute mal, es kommt nix mehr, die haben die Lust verloren. Mal sehen...
Wäre es nicht eine Idee, eine E-Mail an Probenfieber zu schicken mit nem Link auf diese Seite hier?


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



blauwal schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht eine Idee, eine E-Mail an Probenfieber zu schicken mit nem Link auf diese Seite hier?


Du kannst absolut   sicher sein, dass  denen  die Seite bekannt ist


----------



## Runkelfunkel (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo! Auch ich bin von einem obskuren Inkassobüro, nach meiner Kündigung von Probenfieber im Jahre 2004, jetzt nach vier Jahren angeschrieben wurden. Es wird die Begleichung der Rechnung von einer Firma Pressevertrieb Trave vom 1.2.2005 für Probenfieber gefordert, natürlich ohne ordnungsgmäßen Nachweis. Eigentlich sind solche Forderungen nach drei Jahren verjährt.


----------



## posaunendieter (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

danke für die Berichtigung

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## blauwal (3 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



> Hat sich bei irgend jemanden schon was neues ergeben ?


 
Erhielt heute mal zur Abwechslung was *Schriftliches* von el-inkasso, eine sogenannte Gesamtrechnung.:roll:
In einem früheren Mail war mir mitgeteilt worden, ich habe ja im Jahr 2005 gezahlt. 
Unter diesem genannten Datum habe ich dann meine Bankauszüge von 2005 lückenlos geprüft, um dieses Datum herum hatte keine Überweisung von mir stattgefunden, weder mit einer ähnlichen Summe noch mit einer ähnlichen Empfängerangabe. Und die angeblichen Mahnungen gab es auch nicht. Habe in der Angelegenheit jetzt Strafantrag gestellt.


----------



## matze (5 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo ihr Betroffenen,

ich hab seit heute das gleiche Problem mit dem Mahnschreiben von el Inkasso.
127,00€ glatt wollen die von mir sehn! Hab weder rechnungen noch sonstiges geschweige irgendwelcher Proben von besagter Firma gesehn. weiß schon gar nicht wann ich mich angemeldet hatte. Jedenfalls sollte es nichts kosten.

nochmal kurz die frage an euch: habt ihr nun ne widerspruchs-email an das Inkassounternehmen geschickt oder alles ruhen lassen und einfach weitere briefchen/ mail gesammelt?

grüße, 
Matze


----------



## blauwal (5 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

[...]
Nur nicht einschüchtern lassen!"

_[Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Sabo1604 (5 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Moin Blauwal,

naja von schusseligkeit will ich da mal nicht sprechen,
irgendwann (nach 2-3 jahren) wirft man so etwas 
einfach weg, wenn bis dahin nichts mehr kommt.
stehen vor dem gleichen dilema, keine unterlagen mehr.
aber sollen die mal beweisen, dass es einen vertrag
gibt.
gruss
willi


----------



## Sabo1604 (5 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Ups @ blauwal,

konnte deinen original beitrag noch lesen.
man ist hier aus gegebenen anlass sehr vorsichtig,
was ratschläge angeht, also nicht böse sein, dass
das gelöscht wurde. 
grüssle
willi


----------



## bernhard (5 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Wir achten das geltende Recht gemäß http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...rsetzt-durch-rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz.html

Im Übrigen stellt sich auch die Frage nach dem Sinn individueller Ratschläge, wenn es abgesicherte, allgemeine Ratschläge hier im Forum gibt. Die Frage nach dem Sinn stellt sich umso mehr, je mehr die individuellen Ratschläge von bewährten Empfehlungen abweichen.


----------



## Sabo1604 (5 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

bernhard,

das war nicht als kritik gemeint.
ich kenne die problematik von anderen foren.
daher habe ich auch verständnis für eure arbeit,
und die notwendigkeit eures tuns.
grüssle
willi


----------



## matze (6 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



matze schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Betroffenen,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



soll ich schriftlich bei denen melden??? Fristdatum ist der 11.8.


----------



## HUmax (6 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## luckyluk (6 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

hallo zusammen
auch ich bin von denn machenschaften von probenfieber und el-inkasso
betroffen bekamm gestern einen netten brief von der inkasso firma
in dem steht ich sollte bis spätstens 11.08.08 139€ überweisen
ich weiss garnicht wofür habe dann sofort gegoogelt und siehe
da bin ja wohl nicht der einzige ist ja echt nee sauerei was die da
abziehen könnte vor lauter wut k....... die haben sich ja wohl mit
dem hammer gekämmt:wall: na ja werde erstmal abwarten was noch so alles an netter post von denen kommt von mir bekommen sie auf keinen fall auch nur einen cent grinssssss


----------



## dvill (6 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



luckyluk schrieb:


> ich sollte bis spätstens 11.08.08 139€ überweisen
> ich weiss garnicht wofür


Weiß ich auch nicht sicher. Manchmal für einen Porsche, manchmal Ferrari, einige bevorzugen Bugatti.


----------



## matze (7 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Das hab ich heute als reaktion auf mein widerspruch gegen die 1. Mahnung erhalten:



> Sehr geehrter Herr  [edit] ,
> in vorbezeichneter  Angelegenheit nehmen wir Bezug auf Ihre  E-Mail vom 06.08.2008.
> Unserem Inkassoauftrag  liegt ein über das Internet elektronisch abgeschlossener  Geschäftsbesorgungsvertrag zu Grunde. Nach unseren Informationen haben Sie sich  auf der Internetseite der Gläubigerin www.probenfieber.de angemeldet. Sie akzeptierten  die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen der Gläubigerin. Bei der Anmeldung wurden  sämtliche persönlichen Daten nebst der Telefonnummer XXX,  Geburtsdatum XXX und die E-Mail Adresse XXX.de angegeben. Ferner erteilten  Sie ebenfalls eine Einzugsermächtigung für Ihr Bankkonto (Kto-Nr.: XXXX, BLZ: XXXX).
> 
> ...



(ich habe nie etwas rückgelastet die letzten 3 jahre!!!)


> *Ferner wird  bereits auf der Startseite auf die Kosten verwiesen, indem durch Sie ein Paket  gewählt werden muss, zu dessen Konditionen der Vertrag geschlossen werden soll.  Ohne das Wählen des entsprechenden Paketes wäre der geschlossene Vertrag nicht  zustande gekommen. *


*(als ich dort vor langer Zeit auf der Seite war, gab es noch keine kostenpflichtigen  Pakete, wieso sollte man denn für proben geld bezahlen, da kann ich auch zu rossmann gehn und für 50cent kliene probepackungen kaufen)*


> Durch setzen des Hakens  erklärten Sie sich weiterhin mit der Abbuchung der Gebühren von Ihrem Konto im  Voraus einverstanden.
> 
> 
> Nach Ablauf des  Vertrages verlängert sich die Laufzeit stillschweigend um die Länge des  ausgewählten Paketes, wenn der Kunde nicht von seinem Kündigungsrecht Gebrauch  macht. Unserer Auftraggeberin liegt bis heute weder eine Kündigung noch ein  Widerruf vor.
> ...





> Wir haben Sie  aufzufordern, den Betrag in Höhe von *127,07 EUR* unverzüglich, jedoch bis  spätestens zum *15.08.2008*, auf unser  Konto bei der Dresdner Bank Hannover, Konto: **********,  BLZ: 250 800 20, unter Angabe des  Aktenzeichens ********* zu  überweisen.
> Sollte die vorgenannte Frist  ergebnislos verstreichen, wird unsere Auftraggeberin das gerichtliche  Mahnverfahren gegen Sie  einleiten lassen.





> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> ​ Mitarbeiter/in el-Inkasso Team  1​ el-Inkasso GmbH​


----------



## luckyluk (7 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

hallo matze
genau das selbe wie bei mir als ich vor ein paar jahren mal auf der seite von probenfieber war stand da nichts von irgendwelchen kosten
ist schon seltsam das alle fälle die hier beschrieben werden mindestens 3j zurückliegen und in der ganzen zeit kamm weder eine rechnung geschweige eine mahnung :scherzkeks: da könnte ich ja voll hochgehen vor wut
na ja mal sehen wie lange sie uns mit dem mist noch belästigen 
papier ist geduldig und alles was von denen kommt wandert eh in denn mülleimer grinsssss


also das motto heisst durchhalten und sich nicht einschüchtern lassen
von denn halba.........


----------



## matze (7 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Also, einfach nicht mehr reagieren oder wie? Klingt ja schon ganz schön einschüchternd. Vor allem hab ich ja nun auch nicht die große kohle um einfach mal 120euro abzudrücken für solche[ edit] 

habt ihr ne mail an probenfieber geschrieb zwecks kündigung und löschung sämlicher daten. 
wenn ja würde mich interessieren wie ihr dies formuliert habt. Glaub mir würde es schwer fallen höflich zu bleiebn


----------



## sascha (7 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



matze schrieb:


> habt ihr ne mail an probenfieber geschrieb zwecks kündigung und löschung sämlicher daten.



Lesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## webwatcher (7 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



sascha schrieb:


> Lesen:
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html



insbesondere  den letzten Absatz sich *gründlichst* zu Gemüte führen: 


> Wichtig ist aber den Anbietern nicht auch noch durchs schreibseln die Datensätze zu verfeinern. Also nicht mehr Daten -insbesondere die Adresse rausrücken- als die Gegenseite eh schon hat. Vollständige Adressdatensätze in den falschen Händen führen nicht nur zu Belästigungen per Brief sondern könnten auch für weitere Projekte eingesetzt werden.


----------



## matze (7 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Das Problem ist ja dass die so gut wie alles mögliche an Kontakt und bankdaten von mir haben!!:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (7 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

na und?


----------



## matze (8 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

also werd ich das morgen mal in angriff nehmen und von denen verlangen dass sie meine daten löschen. soll ich mich darauf berufen dass vor einigen Jahren die Agbs noch anders aussahen oder reicht ein begründungsloser Satz?

(ich danke euch vielmals für eure antworten. zum glück hat man im internet auch noch nette leute um sich)


----------



## luckyluk (8 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

das hat eh keinen sinn, wenn du sagst, dass du es nicht wusstest.
 die reden sich dann mit anderem müll raus.
 die gehen darauf, was du schreibst, garnicht erst ein,  aber jeder muss es für sich wissen,
 ob er mit denen schreiben möchte oder eine brieffreundschaft schliessen will. :sun:

von mir bekommen sie auf jeden fall keine antwort.  ob das jetzt richtig ist, weiss ich auch nicht. 
erst wenn wirklich was vom gericht kommen sollte, (was eh zu 99.9%nicht eintritt) werde ich mich rühren.


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



luckyluk schrieb:


> von mir bekommen sie auf jeden fall keine antwort.  ob das jetzt richtig ist, weiss ich auch nicht.
> erst wenn wirklich was vom gericht kommen sollte, (was eh zu 99.9%nicht eintritt) werde ich mich rühren.


Wenn es alle so handhaben würden, wäre der Nutzlosbranchen-Sumpf bald ausgetrocknet. 

Leider zahlen immer noch viel zu viele. Darin ist auch der Grund zu sehen, dass nahezu jeden Tag neue Nutzlosanbieter ins Netz kommen und auch ihren Teil vom großen (Abzock-) Kuchen beanspruchen.  :unzufrieden:


----------



## kimbilein (11 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo,

ich bin schon Tage ganz aus dem Häuschen, ich von der gleichen Inkasso Firma das selbe Schreiben bekommen.
Meine angebliche Anmeldung bei probefieber.de liegt aber schon 3 Jahre zurück. 
Was können wir da tun?
gruß kimbilein


Bulli007 schrieb:


> Also heute bekam ich per Mail folgende Antwort auf mein Schreiben an el-inkasso:


_full quote gekürzt modinfo _



Seepferd schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> genauso geht es mir auch!


_full quote gekürzt modinfo _

Hallo,
was kann man tun??????????????????ß
mir geht es genau so und ebenfalls von der gleichen Inkasso Firma eine Mahnung bekommen die von probefiebe.de beauftragt wurde
gruß claudia


----------



## Captain Picard (11 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

erstaunlich diese  Postings hast du gefunden, die x-mal seitdem geposteten  Hinweise aber nicht.


kimbilein schrieb:


> Was können wir da tun?


trotzdem  für dich als Superdupersonderextraservice:

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) das lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

4) Thread lesen 

5) entspannen


----------



## blauwal (11 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Die Probenfiebers und ihr Inkasso-Büro haben wohl einen Adrenalinschub erlitten und arbeiten jetzt hunderte von Adressen ab, die sie auf merkwürdigem Weg mal gekriegt haben. Wenn von 1000 nur hundert zahlen, haben die schon einen Gewinn von mehr als 10.000 Euro gemacht. Jeder müsste mal bei sich schauen, ob er seine Adresse bei einem anderen Anbieter  hinterlassen hat, irgendwie müsste man der Ursache doch auf die Schliche kommen....  
Also bloss keine Hektik, bei el-inkasso Ruhe halten und nicht bange machen lassen. 
Ich hab nach meiner Nicht-Reaktion auf die letzte Mahnung nichts mehr gekriegt - ist schon wieder irgendwie langweilig..


----------



## Captain Picard (11 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



blauwal schrieb:


> Wenn von 1000 nur hundert zahlen, haben die schon einen Gewinn von mehr als 10.000 Euro gemacht. .


Mit solchen Peanuts geben  die sich nicht ab.  Spamaktionen von Nutzlosanbietern 
werden üblicherweise  mehrmals  zehntausendfach angeleiert. Nach Schätzungen der VZ
lassen sich 10-30% so verunsichern, dass sie ihren Obulus  zur Finanzierung von Ferraris 
oder anderen  Luxuskarossen entrichten.


----------



## Petzi (11 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo zusammen.

Schön zu lesen dass es doch vielen so geht wie mir. Ich habe letzte Woche eine Mahnung von el-inkasso bekommen. Darin war mal keine REchnungsnummer oder E-Mail angegeben. Aber ich hätte mich registriert und sollte 126,83 Euro zahlen.

Darauf hab ich geantwortet dass ich zwar mal telefonisch angegangen wurde aber nix abgeschlossen hab. Jetzt haben die mir geantwortet und mir meine ganzen Daten nennen können. Hab jetzt mal nachgesehen und es wurde 2004 (am 28.04. und am 7.5.) tatsächlich zweimal ein Betrag von 47,88 von meinem KOnto abgebucht. Das hab ich gleich wieder zurückbuchen lassen und nie wieder was gehört.

Jetzt kommen die über 4 Jahre später daher und wollen von mir Geld, dass damit noch nicht mal zusammenstimmt! Die spinnen! 

Nachdem ich einige Seiten hier gelesen hab werd ich jetzt auch mal ganz gelassen abwarten was passiert. Haben auch im BGB nachgeschlagen und solche Forderungen verjähren normal nach 2 Jahren.

LG Petzi


----------



## lacrima (12 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo

.....Hab auch anfang august von diese el-inkasso gesellschaft eine email gekriegt:




> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> Sie haben unter der E-Mail-Adresse xxx einen Geschäftsbesorgungsvertrag auf der Internetseite probenfieber.de (Betreiber: Pressevertrieb Trave GmbH) abgeschlossen und den Service in Anspruch genommen.
> Trotz schriftlicher Aufforderung der Firma Pressevertrieb Trave GmbH sind Sie der Zahlungsverpflichtung aus der Vertragsverlängerung nicht nachgekommen. Gemäß Ziffer 4 der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen hat sich der Vertrag auf Grund nicht erfolgter Kündigung  stillschweigend um ein weiteres Jahr verlängert.
> 
> ...


........darauf hin hab zwar geantwortet, weil ich finde sowas echt unmöglich das die versuchen leuten damit ein zu schüchtern und ab zu zocken.Darauf war meine Antwort:


> *Unberechtigte Forderung*
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...



...hab gedacht, das die mindestens nach diese Email aufhören mich zu belästigen, aber ist nicht den Fall gewesen.Hab die tage nochmal Email von die el-inkasso gekriegt, und die haben mir das geschrieben:


> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> wir nehmen Bezug auf Ihre E-Mail vom 05.08.08 mit dem angehängten Formschreiben.
> 
> ...


.....ich bin mir zimlich sicher, das ich mich da nicht angemeldet hab....deswegen hab ich die el-inkasso den musterbrief email geschick....und die haben mir nichtmal gesagt, wann ich diese angeblische vetrag gemacht hab.Bestimmt würden die mir sagen, genau wie bei alle anderen hier: entweder 2004 oder 2005, weil die hoffen, das die leuten  denken, das da vor paar jahren doch ein Vertrag gemacht haben,aber die das nicht mehr 100% wissen.Das komische bei den ganze sache ist nur, das die, einige zimlich persönliche daten von ein haben.Ich würde echt neugerig sein,von wo sie solche daten besorgen...gibt unsere bank unsere bankdaten für gutes geld weg???? 
Ich finde das nur echt unfair, das solche [ edit] r immer noch nicht in knast sitzen, und wegen jede andere kleinigkeit schon eine  in knast schicken.Wir müssten uns eingentlich alle hier zusammen tun, und anzeige machen bei der jeweligen polizei behörden, und zusätzlich noch bei anwalt ne anzeige machen.Wir sollten auch ein bißchen negative werbung für probenfieber und deren inkasso gesellschaften in tv und zeitungen machen, das die menschen sich nicht mehr von solche [ edit]  anschüchtern laßen sollen.
Ich entschuldige mich, für meine schlechte grammatik,aber hoffe ihr versteht was ich so alles geschrieben hab, und hoffe auch, das ich damit helfen könnte.Wenn ich noch von die was kriegen sollte, werde ich berichten.
Laßt eucht nicht einschüchtern...........!!!!!!


----------



## HUmax (12 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Genau. Nicht verrückt machen. Wenn die doch so der Meinung sind die Forderung sei berechtigt und es gebe einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag, dann sollen die doch mit einem Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid kommen. Aber allein schon was das denen im Voraus kosten und was dann an Widersprüche hageln würde. Da versucht man halt so Geld mit Droh- und Einschüchterungsschreiben rauszupressen.


----------



## KatzenHai (12 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

...wobei - das darf mal gesagt werden - nicht nur ein Mahnbescheid passieren könnte, sondern auch eine ganz reguläre Klage beim örtlichen Amtsgericht.

Hintergrund: In einigen Bundesländern (z.B. NRW) musste man ein paar Jahre lang bei Forderungen unter 600 € ein Mahnverfahren durchführen, um nicht eine vollkommen untaugliche andere Vorgehensweise aufgedrückt zu bekommen. Dieser prozessuale Modellversuch ist aber weitgehend zurück genommen worden, so dass jetzt auch für Kleinstforderungen direkt eine normale Klage erhoben werden kann.

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber - ich rechne weiterhin auch damit nicht seitens der Nutzlosbranche ...


----------



## HUmax (12 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Aber auch hier kann man sich dagegen wehren und da wird genauso die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung festgestellt. Macht man nichts, bekommt man natürlich ein entsprechendes Urteil zugunsten des Nutzlosanbieters reingeknallt. Hat man im vorhinein schon was falsch gemacht, z.B. Ratenzahlung vereinbart und zahlt dann nicht mehr, hat man eh schon so gut wie verloren.


----------



## pika2273 (12 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

hallo zusammen!

ich habe letze woche am 9.8.2008 auch ein nettes schreiben von el-inkasso erhalten wo ich auch einen betrag von 125€ zahlen sollte.
allerdings war die adresse schon hinfällig da wir umgezogen sind und die angegebene telefonnummer stimmte auch nicht mehr8wobei ich diese daten erst auf nachfrage erhielt)
der typ vom inkasso meinte auch nur das ich mich wohl 2004 dort angemeldet hätte wobei ich ihn dann fragte ob man das nicht merken würde wenn man 4 jahre irgendwo fällschlicherweise angemeldet sei.
ich hab jetzt ein schreiben erhalten wo sogar meine ip adresse drauf steht nach kontrolle meinerseits ist selbst diese falsch das einzigste was zudreffend war ist die kontonr.
sie drohen mir nun mit einem mahnverfahren. ich habe per einschreiben ein vom verbraucherzentrale zur verfügung gestelltes schreiben hingeschickt und e-mail kontakt zu denen.
soll ich eurer ansicht noch zur verbraucherzentrale und nochmal ein schreiben senden oder den anwalt dort nutzen oder einfach granicht reagieren!?

danke pika


----------



## Captain Picard (12 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



pika2273 schrieb:


> soll ich eurer ansicht noch zur verbraucherzentrale und nochmal ein schreiben senden oder den anwalt dort nutzen oder einfach granicht reagieren!?


anklicken und  lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## pika2273 (12 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

naja nen musterbrief hab ich nun schon geschickt.werd mich nun mal kleinhalten. hatte vor nem jahr schon nen ollen krampf mit euceva auch so doller verein!!!
alleinh von daher hat sich mein mann schon mit wachsender begeisterung gefreut das ein inkasso brief ins haus flatterte.......
naja da soll man mal sagen es sei einem langweilig


----------



## Teleton (12 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



HUmax schrieb:


> Hat man im vorhinein schon was falsch gemacht, z.B. Ratenzahlung vereinbart und zahlt dann nicht mehr, hat man eh schon so gut wie verloren.


Nein! Es wird zwar schwieriger zu argumentieren. M.E. sind aber nur Einwendungen ausgeschlossen die man bei Abgabe der Erklärung schon kannte. Ausserdem könnte man über Sittenwidrigkeit der Grundforderung nachdenken. Schau mal hier.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...nn-anerkannte-forderung-sittenwidrig-ist.html

Zudem kommt noch Anfechtung und Widerruf der Willenserklärung zum Ratenzahlungsvertrag in Betracht. Auf jeden Fall hat man nicht "schon so gut wie verloren". Es sollte aber anwaltliche Hilfe beigezogen werden und kein Alleingang versucht werden.


----------



## HUmax (12 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Erklär das mal den Richtern, die dann Urteile gegen eine fällen, nur weil man schon was gezahlt hat.


----------



## Teleton (12 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



			
				HUmax schrieb:
			
		

> Erklär das mal den Richtern, die dann Urteile gegen eine fällen, nur weil man schon was gezahlt hat


.Was soll daran das Problem sein? Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass es einfach wird. Man muss halt vernünftig argumentieren (lassen) dann klappt das auch in aller Regel. Natürlich geht es gelegentlich auch schief und das sind dann die wenigen Urteile die von der Gegenseite stolz präsentiert werden. Solange Du aber die Gesamtquote Obsiegen/Unterliegen bei Gerichten nicht kennst halte ich Deine Aussage "eh schon so gut wie verloren" für schlicht falsch, da du bist der Gegenseite auf den Leim gekrochen.


----------



## HUmax (12 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Für wen hälst Du mich? Für jemanden der auf den Nutzlosmüll reingefallen und der Gegenseite auf den Leim gegangen ist? Da muss ich Dich enttäuschen. Aber ich muss Dir in ein was Recht geben: Ich bin dumm, kenne mich mit Gerichten und Anwälten nicht aus, trotzdem würde ich keinen empfehlen, Ratenzahlung zu vereinbaren und diese dann nicht zu zahlen.


----------



## Teleton (12 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Du schreibst 





> z.B. Ratenzahlung vereinbart und zahlt dann nicht mehr, hat man eh schon so gut wie verloren.


Damit hast Du die Argumentation der Nutzlosinkassoschergen geschluckt: Schuldanerkenntnis = keine Chance.
Ich sage, dass durchaus noch Chancen bestehen, vor dem Weiterzahlen sollte eine Beratung bei Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale in Anspruch genommen werden. 

Dass es nicht sehr schlau ist ein Schuldanerkenntnis (durch Angebot der Ratenzahlung) abzugeben, darüber sind wir uns wohl einig. Ob dann allerdings "zahlen und schweigen" der richtige Weg ist halte ich für zweifelhaft.


----------



## Berzimausi (12 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo,
auch ich bin einer derer die von Probefieber abgezockt werden.
Im Jahr 2003 habe ich einen Vertrag mit Porbefieber geschlossen und diesen aber wieder schnellst möglich wieder gekündigt.
Dann habe ich auch nichts mehr von denen gehört.
Im März 2005 habe ich angeblich mit denen wieder ein Telefongespräch geführt und einen neuen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war ich im Urlaub, also es konnte kein Gespräch zustande kommen.
Nach meinem Urlaub habe ich dann eine Belastung auf meinem Konto vorgefunden und habe dieses sofort rückgängig gemacht.
Habe denen geschrieben und es war wieder ruhe.
Jetzt im Juli habe ich nun ein Schreiben, incl. Rechnung, von den bekommen über insgesamt 138,00 €.
Habe wieder geschrieben aber die geben keine Ruhe.
Nun habe ich wiederum eine Mahnung bekommen mit dem Hinweis bei Nichtbezahlung würde eine gerichtliche Mahnung kommen und man hat mit der Möglichkeit der Zwangvollstreckung gedroht.
Selstverständlich habe ich nichts bezahlt.
Habe bei der Polzei eine Anzeige gestellt und von dort wurde mir nun geraten mich auch nochmal mit dem Verbraucherschutz in Verbindung zu setzen.
Also der Spuck nimmt kein Ende.
Gruß
Berzimausi


----------



## Antiscammer (13 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Berzimausi schrieb:


> Also der Spu[]k nimmt kein Ende.
> Gruß
> Berzimausi



Doch, nimmt er.
Aber dazu braucht es halt das gewisse Beharrungsvermögen, das schon einen unserer Altkanzler beeindruckt hat: die Kunst des Aussitzens.

O-Ton: "Dess kann mis üppahaaaupt nett beaaaintruckn!"


----------



## pika2273 (13 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

also ist wohl die beste methode nichts tun. ich hatte wie gesagt vor kurzem ein problem mit euceva(auch son probenquatschgedöhns) und mit nachbarschaft 24 bei euceva ging ich noch zur verbraucherzentrale und mußte sogar deren anwalt nutzen. bei nachbarschaft 24 hab ich per mail ein schreiben geschickt das ich nix zahle gaben dann auch mal ruhe. und nun iss probenfieber drann,hab anstandshalber auch son musterbrief hingeschickt und mal angerufen bei dem inkasso,naja mal abwarten ich halt jetzt mal die füße still sie haben mir auch schon angedroht wenn ich nicht in der angegebenen frist zahlen würde dann würde die auftraggeberin wohl das gerichtliche mahnverfahren einleiten.
ich hoffe das ist nur druck macherei denn bei den beiden anderen ist nie so ein satz gefallen. aber ich zahl nix und hoffe das beste!

gruß pika


----------



## blauwal (16 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Seit ich Strafanzeige gestellt habe bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Lübeck und meine Rechtsschutzversicherung mir Unterstützung zugesagt hat, ist von probenfieber und el-kasso nix mehr gekommen. Wenn die Anzeigen massenhaft kämen, würden vielleicht die anderen Probefieber-Geplagten auch ihre Ruhe kriegen.


----------



## Yoshi2001 (16 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo
Heute habe ich auch Post von el-Inkasso ( Probenfieber ) bekommen.
Bei mir steht genau der gleiche Textinhalt wie der hier schon gepostet wurde.
Nur der Forderbetrag ist etwas anders.
Der Brief ist ebenfalls von ein [ edit]  unterschrieben.
Ich denke mal das es sich hier um ein Formbrief handelt wo nur Adressdaten und die Beträge eingetragen werden.

Auch ich werde diese Sache einfach aussitzen.
Ich habe mich dazu schon hier im Forum und auf der Seite informiert.

Ich selber kann mich nicht erinnern mich jemals Angemeldet zu haben.
Obwohl Probenfieber nicht gerade unbekannt ist.


----------



## fraenkin (24 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Morgen,

bin auch eine Leittragende. Hab Seit gut 2 Monaten Problemen mit Probenfieber. Hab vor gut 3 Wochen eine Anzeige gegen die Firma gestellt. Jetzt wird der Ton von El Inkasso heftiger, sie werden ein Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren beantragen. :scherzkeks:
Aber Ohne mich, ich kann es aussitzen!


----------



## fraenkin (24 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Guten Morgen,

hab auch gegen die Firma Porbenfieber anzeige gestellt, aber in Bayreuth!
Gruß Heike


----------



## blauwal (24 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Wieso in Bayreuth, die sitzen doch in Lübeck, bzw. Hannover (el-kasso).
Mit dem Mahnverfahren wird gedroht, ob sie es wirklich anstrengen, wird sich rausstellen.  Abwarten - die müssen doch tausende von Verfahren einleiten. Bei mir ist nach wie vor nichts mehr angekommen von denen.


----------



## Yoshi2001 (24 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Bisher ist noch nichts gekommen.
Aber ich denke das ich spätestens morgen oder Übermorgen wieder Post von denen bekomme.

Da die mir eine Frist zur Zahlung bis zum 22.08.08 gesetzt haben.

Mal sehen wann der Mahnbescheid kommt.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



blauwal schrieb:


> Mit dem Mahnverfahren wird gedroht, ob sie es wirklich anstrengen, wird sich rausstellen.


kommt drauf  an, was die darunter verstehen. Das hier ist gut möglich 
- Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - 

das hier so wahrscheinlich, wie vom Blitz getroffen zu werden. :scherzkeks:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html



Yoshi2001 schrieb:


> Mal sehen wann der Mahnbescheid kommt.


Am Sankt Nimmerleinstag


----------



## pika2273 (24 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

also mir wurde eine fristgesetzt zum 19.08 hab nix gezahlt und bis jetzt kam auch noch keine neue anforderung oder4 mahnbescheid.


----------



## fraenkin (24 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



blauwal schrieb:


> Wieso in Bayreuth, die sitzen doch in Lübeck, bzw. Hannover (el-kasso).


 
Weil ich bis heute nicht gewusst habe, dass Lübeck zuständig ist! Ich bin halt auf meine Polizei Station gegangen und da ist halt BT zuständig! Aber es ist wichtig diese Firmas anzuzeigen, wo ist egal! Wir müssen nur alle zusammenhalten.


----------



## gontzo (25 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hi @ all,:-D

auch wir dürfen uns einreihen. Gestern bekamen wir ein Schreiben von 
el-Inkasso in dem stand, das wir einen sogenannten Geschäftsbesorgungsvertrag auf wxw.probenfieber.de abgeschlossen hätten und nun der Fa. Pressevertrieb Trave GmbH Geld schulden würde.
Da wir diesen Vertrag (angeblich im Januar 2004) wissentlich niemals abgeschlossen haben, werden wir dieser Aufforderung zu zahlen nicht nachkommen. Bei einem Telefonat mit der Fa. Pressevertrieb Trave GmbH habe ich das Unternehmen aufgefordert uns alle Unterlagen zukommen zu lassen, aus denen hervorgeht, das wir diese Willenserklärung abgegeben haben. Die gleiche Aufforderung ist auchin Schriftform sowohl an das Inkassounternehmen als auch an  Fa. Pressevertrieb Trave GmbH gegangen. Natürlich mit der Androhung einer Anzeige wegen Datenmissbrauchs und einschalten eines Anwalts.

Macht eine Anzeige Sinn oder sollte man das nur als Drohung einsetzen????:wall:
Vieleicht macht es mehr Sinn über die Verbraucherzentrale?????


----------



## jupp11 (25 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



gontzo schrieb:


> Macht eine Anzeige Sinn


:dagegen: 


gontzo schrieb:


> sollte man das nur als Drohung einsetzen????:wall:


:abgelehnt:


gontzo schrieb:


> Vieleicht macht es mehr Sinn über die Verbraucherzentrale?????


:dafuer::


----------



## Queenie (26 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo,

ich hab Ende letzter Woche mal wieder meine uralte email-Adresse gecheckt und eine mail von El-Inkasso entdeckt, gesendet am 05.08.2008.

Das Interessante hieran ist, dass im Briefkopf des Attachments meine alte Adresse steht (bin vor 2 Jahren umgezogen) sowie mein Mädchenname (seit 3 Jahren verheiratet). 

Ich bin echt heilfroh, dass ich dieses Forum mit euren Beiträgen gefunden habe und werde die Sache ebenso aussitzen, wie einige von euch das schon getan haben. Habe im Forum was von einer Verjährungsfrist von 2 Jahren gehört und werde der Sache mal auf den Grund gehen. Mir wurde übrigens eine Zahlungsfrist bis zum 10.08.2008 gesetzt;zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich ja nicht mal Kenntnis von dieser mail erlangt. Seitdem hab ich aber auch nix mehr von denen gehört, was mich darin bestärkt hat, die Sache auszusitzen!

Übrigens hab ich genau das Gleiche Schreiben bekommen, das hier schon gepostet wurde *kopfschüttel*

Da kann man nur hoffen, dass die nicht noch mehr Leute angeschrieben haben, die evtl. so eingeschüchtert wurden, dass sie gezahlt haben...


----------



## Captain Picard (26 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Queenie schrieb:


> Da kann man nur hoffen, dass die nicht noch mehr Leute angeschrieben haben, die evtl. so eingeschüchtert wurden, dass sie gezahlt haben...


Leider nicht, es werden zigtausende angeschrieben und ca 10-30% zahlen aus Unkenntnis oder Angst.
Dieser Thread  ist fast 36000 Mal aufgerufen worden. Das dürfte einen Eindrück vom Umfang der Terroraktion vermitteln.

PS: Dies ist nur eine  der Nutzlosseiten. Schau mal hier ins Forum, wieviele es davon gibt.


----------



## matze (26 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Wer von euch hat auch schon ein Schreiben per Post von der Inkasso-Frima erhalten? meins kam ende letzter woche. nochmal werde ich aufgefordert zu bezahlen. diesmal wieder fristverlängerung bis 29.08. aber 18ct mehr!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (26 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



matze schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat auch schon ein Schreiben per Post von der Inkasso-Frima erhalten?


Ob der Mahndrohmüll als virtuelle oder papermäßige Belästigung kommt ist ziemlich egal.
(umweltschonender ist der virtuelle Müll) 
Bedeutet nur. dass sie, woher auch immer die Adresse haben, was von der rechtlichen 
Seite aber  keinen Unterschied macht.


----------



## Queenie (26 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Ich hab bis jetzt nur ´ne email bekommen (eine einzige, hab grad nochmal die betreffende email-addy gecheckt), aber eine Inkasso-Meldung per Post würde bei mir wegen der falschen (weil alten) Adresse und dem falschen (weil alten) Namen auch schwierig werden. Weiß aber nicht, ob das für mich ein Vorteil oder eher ein nachteil ist. Jedenfalls werd ich den Teufel tun, denen meine aktuellen Daten mitzuteilen!! :scherzkeks:


----------



## Captain Picard (26 August 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Queenie schrieb:


> Jedenfalls werd ich den Teufel tun, denen meine aktuellen Daten mitzuteilen!! :scherzkeks:


:thumb:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


> Wichtig ist aber den Anbietern nicht auch noch durchs schreibseln die Datensätze zu verfeinern. Also nicht mehr Daten -insbesondere die Adresse rausrücken- als die Gegenseite eh schon hat. Vollständige Adressdatensätze in den falschen Händen führen nicht nur zu Belästigungen per Brief sondern könnten auch für weitere Projekte eingesetzt werden.


----------



## willymann (3 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Erst einmal ein grosses Hallo an alle !
Ich bin neu hier !Habe heute einen Brief von el Inkasso bezüglich Probenfieber erhalten ! Ja ich war 2004 draufreingefallen und habe im gleichen Jahr per E-Mail gekündigt !Nun kommt nach etlicher Zeit ein Schreiben des Inkassobüros !
Ich habe in diesem Forum eine Menge gelesen und auch gelernt ! Ich habe gleich einen Widerruf verfasst !Mal schauen was esbringt ?
Ich bedanke mich recht herzlich für eure Hilfe !


----------



## Captain Picard (3 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



willymann schrieb:


> Ich habe gleich einen Widerruf verfasst !Mal schauen was esbringt ?


sei nicht zu enttäuscht, wenn trotzdem Mahndrohmüll eintrifft


----------



## Antiscammer (3 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



willymann schrieb:


> Mal schauen was esbringt ?



Ebensogut kannst Du versuchen, Deiner Müslischale das große Einmaleins beizubringen.


----------



## blauwal (4 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Seit meinem letzten Eintrag 22.07. ist auch weiterhin nichts mehr von Probenfieber und el-inkasso gekommen - still ruht der See. Könnte es sein, dass sie es aufgegeben haben? Von der Staatsanwaltschaft in Travemünde habe ich noch nichts gehört, möglich, dass da jetzt ermittelt wird? Werde mich wieder melden, wenn es was Neues gibt....


----------



## Yoshi2001 (4 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Stimmt seit dem 22.08.08 ist anscheinend Funkstille.
Seit her hab ich von El-Inkasso sowie Probenfieber keine Rechnungen oder ne Mahnung bekommen.

Ich denke mal das die hier mitlesen.


----------



## Queenie (4 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Meine mail von El-Inkasso is vom 05.08.08, ich hätte laut denen bis zum 10.08.08 Zeit zum zahlen gehabt. Hab nicht drauf reagiert und bin gsd auch nicht weiter belästigt worden. :-D

Übrigens hab ich meinem Mann eingeschärft, falls sich jemand von diesem Verein telefonisch meldet, soll er einfach ohne ein Wort zu sagen auflegen. Sollen die doch mit´m Kopp gegen die Wand rennen, ich zahl jedenfalls keinen Cent! :wall:

Bin guter Hoffnung, dass die gemerkt haben, dass deren Masche aufgeflogen ist! Oder die sind echt damit beschäftigt, sich gegen die Flut von Anzeigen zu wehren, die über die Spinner hereingebrochen ist :-p

Euch noch einen schönen Tag!


----------



## matze (4 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hab soeben einen Telefonanruf erhalten vom Inkassobüro.
der Typ hat nochmal nachgefragt was mit dem geforderten Geld ist. ich sagte ich hab widerrufen, wobei er sagte dass das wohl so nicht aktzeptiert worden ist. dann sagte ich wieder: "ich werd den Betrag auf keinen Fall bezahlen." und er: "wenn das so ist werde ich dass hier so eintragen...vielen dank und schönen abend noch"

UND NUN?


----------



## bernhard (4 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Man sollte auf unaufgeforderte Anrufe von Fremden nicht persönliche Daten oder persönliche Sachverhalten breittreten. Phishing-Methoden werden immer ausgefeilter.


----------



## Lullaby70 (4 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

hier meldet sich eine "geschädigte" aus sachsen. auch ich hab alle von euch beschriebenen briefe erhalten, der 1. mit der forderungsaufstellung (forderung stammt aus 2005), der 2. mit meinen daten (wobei die mailaddi seit 2 jahren gelöscht ist und ebenso das angegebene kto seit 2 jahren nicht mehr existent ist) und dann der 3. brief mit einem vergleichsbetrag von 80,- EUR. ich hab allem natürlich widersprochen jedes mal mit ankündigung der weiterleitung meinerseits an verbraucherzentrale, anwalt, polizei und öffentlichkeit. auch ich hab geduld ....
hat denn hier jemand mehr als diese 3 briefe bekommen?
lg anke.


----------



## diekleinemandy (8 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Moin,
ich hatte letzte Woche eine Zahlungsaufforderung von der el-inkasso im briefkasten, auch Probenfieber.
Entweder habe ich Alzheimer oder war wirklich nie bei denen :-? Na auf jeden Fall habe ich nicht lang gefackelt und bin zur Polizei.
Wer hierzu noch weitere Infos hat, bitte schreiben :sun:


----------



## molli55 (8 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

:wall: Hallo, haben auch am 05.09.2008 von der el-Inkasso GmbH eine Forderung erhalten, die uns ganz schön geschockt hat. Angeblich haben auch wir in 2004 per Telefon einen Vertrag mit der Presseverlag Trave GmbH bzw. mit der Firma Probenfieber abgeschlossen. Außerdem sollen wir Ihnen unsere Bankverbindung telefonisch mitgeteilt haben, was uns im Traum nicht einfallen würde. Außerdem kennen wir weder die eine, noch die andere Firma!!! Wir haben die el-Inkasso angeschrieben, per Einschreiben-Rückschein, und Widerspruch eingelegt. Bis heute keine Antwort erhalten, haben wohl zuviel mit anderen Forderungen zu tun, die auch nicht wirklich gerechtfertigt sind! Zudem haben wir die Presseverlag Trave GmbH angeschrieben, von der wir heute eine Antwort mit der Auflistung der Forderungen seit 2004 bekommen haben. Laut 2004 sollen mehrere Mahnungen an uns eingegangen sein, nur haben wir diese nicht erhalten. Auch sollen wir ein Begrüßungsschreiben plus Rechnung plus Einloggdaten plus AGB's erhalten haben. Alles liegt und lag uns niemals vor!
Wir haben die Presseverlag Trave GmbH gebeten, uns die Bankdaten, die sie angeblich von uns hat, mitzuteilen. Dieses wurde im Antwortschreiben versäumt, bestimmt, weil sie es nicht kann, da sie diese gar nicht hat. Nun haben wir ein erneutes Schreiben losgeschickt, der einen erneuten Widerspruch enthält, zudem werden wir den gesamten bisherigen Schriftverkehr an die Verbraucherzentrale schicken. Mal sehen, was passiert. Wir jedenfalls werden keine Kosten erstatten, denn wir kennen die Firmen nicht und wir würden, wie gesagt, niemals telefonische Verträge abschließen.

molli55


----------



## luckyluk (12 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

hallo zusammen
mal wieder neues von el inkasso jetzt drohen sie mir mit
einem gerichtlichen mahnbescheid und ich hätte nur noch 2 möglichkeiten das abzuwenden entweder zahle ich 142€ sofort oder soll eine ratenzahlung mit ihnen vereinbaren lach mich schlapp:-D
der brief ist schon im mülleimer sollen sie mal ruhig weiter so nette briefe schreiben ich sitze das aus grinsssss 

gruss luckyluk:sun:


----------



## blauwal (12 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Wieder Hallo zusammen!
Es bleibt dabei - kein Lebenszeichen von Probenfieber und el-kassa. Die Strategie mit der Strafanzeige und der ansonstigen Nichtreaktion ist wohl die richtige. Seit dem 22.7. ist nichts mehr passiert. Ich hoffe, dass das auch bei anderen hier der Fall ist.


----------



## Queenie (12 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



blauwal schrieb:


> Seit dem 22.7. ist nichts mehr passiert. Ich hoffe, dass das auch bei anderen hier der Fall ist.


 
Jepp, auch bei mir hat sich seit 5 Wochen niemand mehr gerührt! Hab allerdings weder widersprochen noch Anzeige erstattet sondern einfach überhaupt nicht auf die reagiert. Ich hoffe, dass das ebenfalls das richtige war.

LG an alle Geschädigten! Und keinesfalls auch nur einen einzigen Cent zahlen!!


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Queenie schrieb:


> Hab allerdings weder widersprochen noch Anzeige erstattet sondern einfach überhaupt nicht auf die reagiert. Ich hoffe, dass das ebenfalls das richtige war.


Diese Erfahrung machen wir immer wieder. Die, die keinerlei Reaktion zeigen, sind die Ersten, die Ruhe haben.

Die, die sich immer und immer wieder in Mails und Schreiben versuchen, sich zu rechtfertigen, sehen sich über einen erheblich längeren Zeitraum gesteigert diesem Mahnmüll ausgesetzt, da man annimmt, hier ansetzen zu müssen, um die Verunsicherung zu "fördern" und doch noch Kohle zu kriegen.


----------



## bernhard (12 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Die Handlungen der von schwachsinnigen Mahndrohschreiben Belästigten haben erfahrungsgemäß überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf die weitere Mahnbedrohung.

Insofern sind Brieffreundschaften an dieser Stelle zwecklos.


----------



## jupp11 (12 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Probenfieber ist m.W  der  älteste Dauerbrenner  unter den Nutzlosanbieterthemen. 
Dieser Thread beginnt am 20.04.*2004  ! *und  auch im WWW taucht der Name
  seitdem  im Zusammenhang mit unzähligen Beschwerden über dieses Unternehmen  auf
Probenfieber.de - Google-Suche

ganz frisch dieser Treffer 
+stolberg-nrw.de - Stadtportal - 52223 Stolberg


----------



## Elektrixer (12 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo Zusammen.

Nun hatt el-inkasso auch mal ne Mahnung nach Bayern geschickt.
Ich sollte einen Betrag von 128,93 EUR an die bezahlen.:wall:
Die können mich mal gerne haben. Ich melde mich nicht bei denen und zahlen werde ich natürlich auch nicht. 
Sollte sich was neues ergeben werde ich mich hier wieder melden.


----------



## silkysilke (12 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Na da bin ich hier ja in guter gesellschaft. habe heute auch eine rechnung von el-inkasso bekommen und soll für eine forderung von probenfieber bezahlen. habe nach durchsuchen des threats den link zur polizei gefunden und anzeige erstattet und dem inkassobüro dies mitgeteilt. mal sehen, was noch kommt.:scherzkeks:
die spinnen doch total.


----------



## Immo (12 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



silkysilke schrieb:


> mal sehen, was noch kommt.:scherzkeks:



 Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben


----------



## molli55 (13 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

:-pHallo,

habe heute ein Schreiben von der Presseverlag Trave GmbH erhalten. Nachdem ich 2 x Widerspruch direkt bei dieser Firma eingereicht habe, schrieben sie nunmehr, dass sie meinen Vertrag stornieren, da ich glaubhaft versichern konnte, dass meine Email-Adresse und Bankverbindung nicht mir ihren Daten übereinstimmt. Diese Daten hatte ich zwar nicht zum Vergleich, aber der Zweck heiligt die Mittel!:-D Von der el-Inkasso habe ich nach meinem ersten und bisher letzten Widerspruch nichts mehr gehört! Trotz allem habe ich den gesamten Schriftverkehr an die Verbraucherzentrale geschickt. Je mehr die haben, um so besser.

Ich hoffe, allen Geschädigten etwas Mut gemacht zu haben [......]

Liebe Grüße aus Schleswig-Holstein
molli55


----------



## apfelmann (18 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo, wie ich sehe bin ich ja nicht der Einzige der gemahnt wird....

Habe heute den Brief von el-inkasso bekommen. Ich soll angeblich nen Vertrag mit Probenfieber abgeschlossen haben.

Das Lustige ist, dass die angegebene E-Mail Adresse von mir FALSCH ist!:roll:

Interessant wäre es zu wissen, woher die meine Daten haben, denn...

...ich habe einen relativ komplizierten und langen Namen, den ich im Internet grundsätzlich nur bei WICHTIGEN und SERIÖSEN Anbietern vollständig angebe, d.h., irgendwer hat meine Daten weitergegeben....:wall:

Ich werde mich nun mal an den Verbraucherschutz wenden, mal schauen was die so sagen.....


----------



## Yoshi2001 (18 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



apfelmann schrieb:


> Interessant wäre es zu wissen, woher die meine Daten haben, denn...



Wenn du in der letzten zeit aufmerksam die Nachrichten im Radio oder Tv verfolgt hast dann wüsstest du das woher die deine komplette Adresse her haben. 
Denn da ging es um den Handel von Adressdatensätzen.


----------



## mausi2583 (18 September 2008)

*Probenfieber*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

habe gestern ein Schreiben von el-Inkasso, wo mir mitgeteilt wurde:
"ich hätte einen Geschäftsbesorgungsvertrag auf der Internetseite http://www.probenfieber.de (Betreiber: Pressevertrieb Trave GmbH) abgeschlossen und den Service in Anspruch genommen.
Trotz schriftlicher Aufforderung der Firma Pressevertrieb Trave GmbH sind Sie der Zahlungsverpflichtung aus der Vertragsverlängerung nicht nachgekommen. Gemäß Ziffer 4 der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen hat sich der Vertrag auf Grund nicht erfolgter Kündigung stillschweigend um ein weiteres Jahr verlängert."

Ich bin ratlos, ich weiss dass da mal was war und dass ich ein Probenpaket zugeschickt bekommen habe, woraufhin ich mich schlau gemacht habe und in den AGB gelesen habe dass es ein Widerrufsrecht innerhalb von zwei wochen gäbe wenn man das Packet zurücksendet, das habe ich unmittelbar getan, dann fanden immer wieder Abbuchungen von meinem Konto statt und ich kann mich nicht erinnern denen eine Einzugsermächtigung gegeben zu haben! Eine weile haben sie es jeden Monat probiert und dann war ruhe bis letzten monat, in dem sie gleich dreimal versuchten abzubuchen von meinem Konto, ich habe natürlich alles zurückbuchen lassen.
Nun bekam ich ein schreiben von el inkasso und habe mich dann gleich mit denen in Verbindung gesetzt, die haben mir dann eine andere Nummer gegeben, bei diesem trave bla bla bla.
Dort hab ich angerufen und die unfreundliche Dame am anderen Ende der Leitung sagte mir ich hätte 2004 einen Vertrag mit ihnen abgeschlossen und 2004 und 2005 auch bezahlt, sie meinte auch dass sie mir kein Probenpaket zugeschickt haben und ich somit auch nicht gekündigt haben kann, was soll ich nun tun, ich kann mich wirklich nicht daran erinnern, ich weiss nur dass ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine Leistung von denen in Anspruch genommen habe! Sollte ich lieber bezahlen, ich bin echt verzweifelt, wenn die nun gerichtlich vorgehen, das kann ich mir nicht leisten!


----------



## silkysilke (18 September 2008)

*AW: Probenfieber*



> Sollte ich lieber bezahlen, ich bin echt verzweifelt, wenn die nun gerichtlich vorgehen, das kann ich mir nicht leisten!


 
Lies dir diesen threat mal ganz durch und du wirst sehen; du bist nicht allein. Eine Beratung bei der Verbraucherzentrale kannst du dir auf jeden fall leistern, die kennen sich auch gut aus und helfen dir auch gegen einen geringen Beitrag.
[.......] hab ich selbst auch nicht gemacht. 
Laß dich beraten. Dann weißt du auch genau, was deine Rechte sind.

Kopf hoch. Glaub nicht, daß die vor Gericht gehen werden.:-D:scherzkeks::-D


----------



## matze (20 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Tach,

wieviel Mahnung hat euch EL INKASSO bis jetzt geschrieben???
Heut kam ein weiteres Schreiben von denen, in dem ich nochmals zur Zahung eines sich ständig verändernden Betrages aufgefordert werde sonst gerichtl. Mahnverfahren .... und dann die Möglichkeit, über einen Zeitraum von 30 Jahren gegen mich die Zwangsvollstreckung zu betreiben :scherzkeks:

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## jupp11 (20 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



matze schrieb:


> Heut kam ein weiteres Schreiben von denen, in dem ich nochmals zur Zahung eines sich ständig verändernden Betrages aufgefordert werde sonst gerichtl. Mahnverfahren .... und dann die Möglichkeit, über einen Zeitraum von 30 Jahren gegen mich die Zwangsvollstreckung zu betreiben :scherzkeks:


Irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, das bei denen einiges durcheinander geht. *Nach* einem  gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid ( der die  Nutzlosanbieter erstmal  23€ per Vorkasse kostet) ,
 dem widersprochen wird, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: 
Entweder wieder Funkstille/Geplärre oder eine  Klage. Bisher gibt es extrem wenige Erfahrungswerte.
 Mahnbescheide sind fast so selten wie die  zwei Prozesse, bei denen Nutzlosanbieter  vom Gericht 
abgebürstet wurden.

Erst *nach* einem gewonnenen Prozess käme es bei Nichtbezahlung zur Zwangsvollstreckung.

Diese kleine aber wichtige Detail hat man wohl absichtlich unterschlagen


----------



## Queenie (22 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



matze schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> wieviel Mahnung hat euch EL INKASSO bis jetzt geschrieben???


 
Also ich hab bis zum heutigen Tag nur eine email von denen erhalten, mit "Zahlungsziel" 04.08.2008. Sind ja mittlerweile 7 Wochen in´s Land gezogen, aber ich hab nix mehr von denen gehört bis jetzt! Toi, toi, toi!!


----------



## fraenkin (22 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



matze schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> wieviel Mahnung hat euch EL INKASSO bis jetzt geschrieben???


 
Hallo,

Ich hab seit Juli 3 Emails, 3 Briefe und einen Anruf von El inkasso bekommen! Seit ca 4 Wochen ist Funktstille!
Gruß
fraenkin


----------



## Yoshi2001 (23 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Tja die geben wohl doch noch keine ruhe.
Ich hab heute wieder ein Brief von El Inkasso erhalten.

Diesmal fordern die 129,32€.

Und diesmal haben die eine Frist bis zum 30.09.08 gesetzt.


Ich bin schon auf das nächste schreiben gespannt.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Dürfte genauso langweilig werden, wie dieses.
Ein paar Euro mehr aufgesattelt, um die Drohkulisse zu erhöhen. Ein paar mehr geschwafelte Ausdrücke wie "letzter anwaltlicher vorsintflutlicher Mahnbescheid" oder ähnlicher Schmonz.
Alles dasselbe Kasperletheater.
Jemand, der eine rechtmässige Forderung einzutreiben hat, schickt i.d.R. zwei, maximal drei Mahnungen. Und dann gibt er das sofort an das Amtsgericht und beantragt Mahnbescheid. Das wäre das normale Vorgehen. Inkassobüros machen das normalerweise auch nicht anders.
Wenn aber vier, fünf, sechs, sieben von diesen schwülstigen Mahnfaselschreiben kommen, dann weiß man schon woran man ist.


----------



## willymann (25 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Tach auch ! Ich habe gestern am 24.09.08 die 2 te Mahnung von El-Inkasso erhalten !Zahlung bis 30.09.08 ! Drohen mit gerichtlichen Schritten ! Naja hab den Wisch gleich zerissen und zum Altpapier geworfen ! Mal schaun wie's weitergeht !?
Gruß an alle


----------



## Melittin (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo, nach mehreren Mails kam nun gestern per Post bei mir die Forderung aus Rechnung von einem angeblichen Vertrag mit Probenfieber von 2004. Ich habe mich jetzt hier schon informiert und bin echt froh, dass man in einem solchen Forum erfährt wie man sich zu verhalten hat. Daher habe ich auch schon eine Widerrufsmail an die Damen und Herren verschickt. Muss ich das jetzt auch nochmal schriftlich machen, nachdem die mich schriftlich angeschrieben haben? 
Folgenden Satz fand ich dann auch schon heftig:
< Wir weisen Sie ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass bei fruchtlosem Ablauf der Zahlungsfrist das *gerichtliche Mahnverfahren* gegen Sie eingeleitet werden kann. Aus dem daraus resultierenden Vollstreckungstitel besteht dann die Möglichkeit, über einen Zeitraum von 30 Jahren gegen Sie die *Zwangsvollstreckung* zu betreiben. >

Solche Schreiben erschrecken ja dann doch irgendwie.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Melittin schrieb:


> Solche Schreiben erschrecken ja dann doch irgendwie.


Warum? Wenn es eine  reale Möglichkeit wäre, hätten man  es längst getan,
 wie es bei  seriösen  Geschäftsleuten üblich ist.
Kasperletheater muß man nicht ernst  nehmen.


----------



## Melittin (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Ich bin echt heilfroh über dieses Forum und hoffe, dass viele, viel sich  informieren und dann Bescheid wissen wie man damit umgeht und niemals zahlen.


----------



## NoChance (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Oute mich hier mal als ehemaliges Opfer :scherzkeks: Da ich dasselbe auch hatte.
Ich bekam mehrere Mahnungen von der Inkassofirma. Darauf hin hatte ich geschrieben und um Aushändigung der Belege sprich wann dieser Vertrag zustande gekommen sein soll. Aber anstelle von Informationen leider nur Mahnungen und stetig wurde der Betrag höher.
Ehrlich gesagt bekam ich da schon etwas Angst, obwohl ich weiß dass ich im Recht war,  außerdem dies meine 1. Berührung mit so einer Sache war. Zusätzlich wurde ich ja mittlerweile auch mit Anrufen konfrontiert, selbst Samstag nachmittags um 16.30 Uhr. 
Also hab ich mich auf die Socken gemacht und bin zu meiner Anwältin gegangen. Die hat sofort alles eingeleitet, 1 Brief aufgesetzt und den guten Leuten mal erklärt wie unser Rechtssystem läuft. Über Internet abgeschlossene Verträge haben keine Kündigungsfrist. 

Das war wohl ausreichend für die. Nur noch 1 Anruf am darauf folgenden Tag von dem Inkasso und mein netter Verweis dass mein Anwalt mittlerweile eingeschaltet ist und .......ENDE. :-D


----------



## Melittin (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Also ich bin echt verwundert wie weit die gehen. Da kann ja noch einiges auf mich zukommen. Aber das rechnet sich doch für die garnicht. Dieser ganz Aufwand...
Oder haben dann doch viele bezahlt.


----------



## dvill (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Melittin schrieb:


> Dieser ganz Aufwand...


Das ist ganz einfach. Wenn es sich nicht fett lohnen würde, würde es nicht gemacht.

Ich sehe aber kein Problem für Betroffene, Schreiben mit nicht nachvollziehbaren Inhalten der Wertstofftonne zu übergeben und unerwünschte Anrufe durch Auflegen des Hörers zu beenden.


----------



## willymann (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Tach Leute !
Habe doch  ebend so ein netten Anruf von el-Inkasso bekommen !
Eine Rechnung wäre noch offen ! (hat sie so wörtlich gesagt )
Als ich ihr erzählt habe, das ich mich nie bei Probenfieber angemeldet habe sagte sie nur : dann ist gut ! 
Bin mal gespannt wie es wohl weitergeht !
Ich wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Abend !


----------



## Casssandra (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo,
ich bin ja so glücklich, euch gefunden zu haben. 
Am 16.10.2008 bekam ich ebenfalls einen Brief von el-Inkasso und habe mich beim Durchlesen schon leicht erschrocken. Meine Forderungen belaufen mittlerweile auf 118,34 Euro
Ich wusste bisjetzt nicht, ob ich darauf reagieren soll. Aber die Sache bei meinem Vorredner werde ich auch tun. Ich habe einen befreundeten Anwalt, der wird mir sicherlich helfen, dem el-inkasso mal die Meinung zu sagen.
Ich selbst habe nämlich keinerlei Beweise oder Grundlagen für die Aussage: Internetgeschäfte haben keine Kündigungsfrist.
Ein bisschen Hand und Fuß sollte das schon haben.

Ich glaube schon, dass viele die so ein Schreiben ganz flott bezahlen. Denn sie haben natürlich Panik, dass sich die Summe immer weiter erhöht.  Bei mir fings ja auch nur mit 59,88 Euro an. Nun bin ich schon bei 118,34 Euro.
Aber zahlen werde ich auf keinen Fall.
Ich finde das alles sehr suspekt!

Ich finds toll, wie locker die meisten das von euch sehen und die Briefe einfach in den Papierkorb werfen. Das hat mir Mut gemacht.

Meine Story fing anders an:

2003 entdeckte ich Probenfieber. Da die Kinder klein waren und es wirklich viele Babyproben gab, rechnete ich mir aus, dass das Kosten- und Probenverhältnis ganz gut aufkommen müsste. Ich habe also definitiv einen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Soweit so gut. Mein Fehler. Diese ganze Probengeschichte lief nur leider überhaupt nicht. Da kam gar nix bei rum. Also kündigte ich den Vertrag.
Ich bekam zwar nie eine Antwort aber es war auch absolute Ruhe.
2007 bemerkte ich eine Abbuchung vom Konto. ich holte mir das Geld zurück und schrieb zur Sicherheit noch mal eine Email an Probenfieber. Wieder bekam ich keine Antwort. Aber auch diesmal war wieder absolute Ruhe danach. Genauer gesagt ein Jahr lang.
Tja, bis zum 16. Oktober. Als das Schreiben vom el-inkasso ins Haus flatterte.


Ich bin gespannt wie es weitergeht und werde immer mal wieder hier lesen, was es bei euch so neues gibt.

Bis dann,
Casssandra


P.S. Hat schon mal jemand von euch dieser Probenfieberfirma oder el-inkasso diese Seite gezeigt?


----------



## blowfish (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Casssandra schrieb:


> P.S. Hat schon mal jemand von euch dieser Probenfieberfirma oder el-inkasso diese Seite gezeigt?



Das ist nicht notwendig. Die lesen gerne in solchen Foren mit. Wenn man mal etwas schreiben würde, dass gegen irgend ein Recht verstößt, da sind die dann ganz schnell zur Stelle und machen den Forenbetreibern die Hölle heiß.
Deshalb wird ja auch so auf die Nutzungsbedingungen geachtet.


----------



## martin63450 (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Queenie schrieb:


> Ich hab bis jetzt nur ´ne email bekommen (eine einzige, hab grad nochmal die betreffende email-addy gecheckt), aber eine Inkasso-Meldung per Post würde bei mir wegen der falschen (weil alten) Adresse und dem falschen (weil alten) Namen auch schwierig werden. Weiß aber nicht, ob das für mich ein Vorteil oder eher ein nachteil ist. Jedenfalls werd ich den Teufel tun, denen meine aktuellen Daten mitzuteilen!! :scherzkeks:



Und jetzt noch schwupps die E-Mailadresse gelöscht und eine völlig neuen angelegt ......................... und die dürften sich die Finger wund suchen! :scherzkeks:


----------



## Queenie (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



martin63450 schrieb:


> Und jetzt noch schwupps die E-Mailadresse gelöscht und eine völlig neuen angelegt ......................... und die dürften sich die Finger wund suchen! :scherzkeks:


 
Gute Idee, hab ich direkt mal in die Tat umgesetzt! Kann zwar (laut email-Provider) bis zu 7 Tage dauern, aber diese uralte Addy wollte ich eh schon längst gelöscht haben (wusste nur nicht, wie).


----------



## Backy.M (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich bin neu in diesem Forum und habe so mache Frage. 

Erst einmal zum Hergang.

Mich hat Anfang Februar 2004 eine Frau am Telefon mit den Hinweis von 500 Proben gelockt, wobei man nicht viel machen muss als einfach darauf warten, dass alles kommt und ein paar Favoriten aussucht im Internet.
Man hatte mir mit Gebühren für 3 Monate usw. den Glauben an ein gutes Angebot offeriert.
Da ich wußte, dass dies möglich sein kann, weil ich kurz vorher selbst eine Probe H...&Sh...... abgerufen hatte und tatsächlich bekam.
Doch dass war halt vorher ohne probenfieber.de.

Kurz darauf bekam ich einen Brief mit dem Absender Probenfieber.de aus Lübeck. Ich muss mich jetzt schämen, da ich das c/o nicht gelesen habe.
Es ist die Firma "Pressevertrieb Trave GmbH" mit der Geschäftführerin [...].
Alles (Schreiben / Briefumschlag) ohne ein Datum, darin war ein Gutschein von http://www.mein-reisefreund.de/ der am Telefon bereits als Dankeschön versprochen wurde. 
Leider bin ich nie auf das Impressum dieser Seite des Reisefreundes gekommen. Somit habe ich diese Gutschein auch nicht eingelöst und tatsächlich wollte ich auch auf die Probenlieferungen warten.

Zwischen diesem Anruf und dem Brief habe ich mir das damalige Impressum von Probenfieber.de abgerufen und fand keine Übereinstimmung mit der Firma "Pressevertrieb Trave GmbH", sondern da geht es um "Das Angebot unter http://www.probenfieber.de/ ist ein Projekt der Firma McCrazy GmbH Otto-Haberland-Str.59 37447 Wieda" mit der email [email protected] der Geschäftsführer [...] mit Eintrag im Handelsregister beim Amtsgericht Göttingen HRB 3728, Steuernummer usw.
Die AGB´s waren da noch lässiger und Widerruf und Kündigung über die email aus dem Impressum kurzfristiger möglich.

Mir kommt der Gedanke bei dem bereits von Euch geschriebene:Kann es möglich sein, dass Ihr mal Kontakt zu http://www.mein-reisefreund.de/ hattet?

Nun weiter zum Hergang.

Eine Abbuchung von meinem Konto erfolgte kurz darauf von einer ECS-Solution GmbH. Auch hier muss ich mich wieder schämen, dass ich nicht alles gelesen hatte u.a. den Text "Auftraggeber der Zahlung war:" Da steht nicht mein Name, sondern die Firma "Pressevertrieb Trave GmbH".

Eigentlich hatte ich damals gedacht, oh Wunder wie oft müssen jetzt Proben im Briefkasten sein. 500 Proben im Jahr sind viel.

Doch es kam nichts!
Ein paar Nachrichten von mir über "Kontakt" waren leider nicht hilfreich.
Eine Kündigung im Juni 2004 (email), eine zweite Kündigung (vorsichtshaber per Post) im Dezember 2004.
Dann folgte nur eine Nachricht: Falscher Ansprechpartner!
Danach ging alles ganz schnell: :wall: Abbuchung durch einen [...]; Widerspruch bei der Bank, Mahnung durch probenfieber.de und meine Rückantwort. Dann kam lange nichts mehr.

Jetzt kam das Inkassobüro el-inkasso und möchte – wie ich aus den anderen Themenbeiträgen bereits gelesen habe – erst ein, dann zwei Schreiben mit allen möglichen Forderungen :lupe: ohne einen genauen Bezug.
Und wie ich lese, können Sie sich bei dem Vertragsbeginn nicht einig sein und nennen gleich zwei und das an unterschiedlicher Stelle aber im selben Jahr.
*Ich habe in einen der Beitäge den Tipp gelesen, dass man eine Strafanzeige stellt, wie macht man das? *
Nimmt man alle Unterlagen und geht zur Polizei? 
Oder reicht ein Brief mit den Kopien.

Dann habe ich in einem anderen Beitrag gelesen, man sollte auch zum Verbraucherschutz :unzufrieden: gehen.
Sollte man dann hier auch einen Satz Kopien fertigen und dort vorbei bringen oder reicht auch ein formeller Brief.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass dieser Einsatz auch mit Gebühren verbunden ist.

*Hatte jemand nachgefragt, ob diese el-Inkasso wirklich exstiert?* 

Dann ist die Frage, soll ich gegen jeden eine Strafanzeige stellen?
Da wären im einzelnen: Probenfieber.de, McCrazy GmbH, ECS-Solution GmbH, Pressevertrieb Trave GmbH, [...], Inkassobüro el-inkasso

Wurde bei jemanden Geld abgebucht und hat dabei einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid eingereicht? 

Irgendwie schwirren mir zu viele Fragen durch den Kopf, vielleicht kann mich jemand doch ein wenig beruhigen. :help:

Lieben Gruß
Backy.M

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## jupp11 (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Backy.M schrieb:


> Wurde bei jemanden Geld abgebucht und hat dabei einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid eingereicht?


Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?  Unerlaubte Abbuchungen gibt es zu zigtausenden
 bei allen möglichen Nutzlosanbietern. Sind kein Problem, da in jedem Fall zurückgebucht
 werden kann auch nach Ablauf der Phantasiefrist von sechs Wochen. 
( Das berühmt/berüchtigte Stadtmärchen der Banken) 

Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide seitens der Nutzlosanbieter sind so selten wie Sechser  mit Zusatzzahl.

PS: Über den Sinn und Unsinn mit diesen Vertretern Brieffreundschaften zu pflegen
(telefonische Konversation halte ich für völlig zwecklos ) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Reducal (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Backy.M schrieb:


> Ich habe in einen der Beitäge den Tipp gelesen, dass man eine Strafanzeige stellt, wie macht man das?
> Nimmt man alle Unterlagen und geht zur Polizei?


....wäre eine Möglichkeit, das mit dem Brief, den Unterlagen und einer Sachverhaltschilderung geht auch, erspart aber einen erneuten Vorladungstermin nicht unbedingt. Generell kann jedoch festgestellt werden, dass eine Strafanzeige keinen Sinn macht, da die Polizei und die StA den Sachverhalt aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ohnehin nicht klären werden und somit das Verfahren (wie nahezu alle dieser Art) ergebnislos eingestellt wird. 

Strafanzeigen dieser Art haben sich in den letzten drei Jahren zu einer Plage entwickelt und werden denn auch so allenorts behandlt. :scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Reducal schrieb:


> Generell kann jedoch festgestellt werden, dass eine Strafanzeige keinen Sinn macht, da die Polizei und die StA den Sachverhalt aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ohnehin nicht klären werden und somit das Verfahren (wie nahezu alle dieser Art) ergebnislos eingestellt wird.


Halte zwar nicht viel davon, zivilrechtliche Probleme mit Strafrechtrecht lösen zu wollen, aber der Wille oder die Fähigkeiten das  Treiben der Nutzlosanbieter zu bremsen ist doch sehr bescheiden.


Reducal schrieb:


> Strafanzeigen dieser Art haben sich in den letzten drei Jahren zu einer Plage entwickelt und werden denn auch so allenorts behandlt. :scherzkeks:


Wenn wenigstens eine kleine Erfolgsbilanz aufzuweisen wäre, wäre die Plage  u.U gar nicht so groß.


----------



## bernhard (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Reducal schrieb:


> Strafanzeigen dieser Art haben sich in den letzten drei Jahren zu einer Plage entwickelt und werden denn auch so allenorts behandlt. :scherzkeks:


Man kann auch sagen, die Verfahrensweise der Behörden mit diesen Anzeigen (Lochen, Abheften, Einstellen wegen mangelndem Interesse) in Verbindung mit völliger Ignoranz der Politik für die hier sichtbaren Probleme führt vielerorts zu Verdruss.


----------



## martin63450 (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



dvill schrieb:


> Das ist ganz einfach. Wenn es sich nicht fett lohnen würde, würde es nicht gemacht.
> 
> Ich sehe aber kein Problem für Betroffene, Schreiben mit nicht nachvollziehbaren Inhalten der Wertstofftonne zu übergeben und unerwünschte Anrufe durch Auflegen des Hörers zu beenden.



Also haltet mich nicht für pervers oder so........
.......aber ich stehe mittlerweile auf "meine guten Freunde von Megodownschrotts.müll". 
Habe mir schon überlegt die mal wieder per E-Mail an zu pingen damit sie sich mal wieder rühren. :roll: ( Nicht wirklich!!! )

ähhmm Martin der sich immer wieder freud wenn ihn mal einer am Telefon belästigt. :scherzkeks: :wall:


----------



## Reducal (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wenn wenigstens eine kleine Erfolgsbilanz aufzuweisen wäre, wäre die Plage u.U gar nicht so groß.


...die gibt es durchaus, wie z. B. der Fall Interactive aus Frankfurt/Bad Homburg aktuell zeigt. Es können jedoch nur solche Fälle geklärt werden, die auch verfolgbare Substanz haben.


bernhard schrieb:


> Man kann auch sagen, die Verfahrensweise der Behörden mit diesen Anzeigen (Lochen, Abheften, Einstellen wegen mangelndem Interesse) in Verbindung mit völliger Ignoranz der Politik ....


....letzteres lasse ich gelten, doch eine "Verbindung" zwischen Politik und Strafverfolgung gibt es in D in dieser Hinsicht nicht. Das BGB müsste geändert werden, doch das haben die Entscheidungsträger derzeit anscheinend noch nicht vor. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre z. B. eine Art Regulierung (ähnlich dem Trauerrandfenster bei Dialern), die dem Problem beihelfen könnte. Doch bei Dialern gab es als federführende Instanz die BNetzA. Eine vergleichbare Konstellation ist für die einfache Rechnungslegung bei Registrierung durch einen Nutzer nicht verfügbar, zumindest kenne ich keine. Haben sich Rechnungsempfänger nie bei einem Projekt angemeldet, dann ist der Fall ohnehin klar - der Anbieter muss beweisen, dass er zu Recht seine Forderung beansprucht und DAS wiederum ist ihm kaum möglich, womit sich die Forderung eigentlich auflöst. Wie so ein (angenommenes) Fremdverschulden zu Stande kommt, können nun mal weder eine zivile Instanz noch die Strafverfolger klären. Mangelndes Interesse spiegelt da nur die tatsächliche Erfolgsaussicht.


----------



## webwatcher (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...die gibt es durchaus, wie z. B. der Fall Interactive aus Frankfurt/Bad Homburg aktuell zeigt.


Das berühmte Korn von der blinden Henne. 
Nur weil der Betreffende  sich ziemlich dämlich angestellt hat und es auf die Spitze getrieben hat.


----------



## bernhard (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Reducal schrieb:


> doch eine "Verbindung" zwischen Politik und Strafverfolgung gibt es in D in dieser Hinsicht nicht.


Ich meinte auch nur das zeitliche Zusammentreffen zweier unverbundener Geschehnisse.

Genau das ist der Skandal. Die Politik kennt nicht die Realität und tut nix. Die Behörden verfügen vermutlich nicht über die personellen und technischen Möglichkeiten, mehr zu tun. Vermutlich erfassen viele Amtspersonen Anzeigen per Schreibmaschine und kennen Computer und Netzwerke nur im privaten Bereich durch ihre Kindern.


webwatcher schrieb:


> Nur weil der Betreffende  sich ziemlich dämlich angestellt hat und es auf die Spitze getrieben hat.


Hier zeigt sich, wie lächerlich die Behörden aus Sicht der Drahtzieher agieren. Aus den bisherigen Erfahrungen war selbst diese plumpe Tour aussichtsreich, das Geld in Ruhe einsacken zu können. Andernfalls wäre das sicherlich nicht probinoiert worden.


----------



## blauwal (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo Leute, ich war am 5.1. 09 das letzte mal hier, inzwischen gabs wohl nichts neues zu Probenfieber, oder?
Ich hab was. Die Staatsanwalt Lübeck hat mir (mit Stempel und Unterschrift)  am 28.1.09 folgendes geschrieben:

"Ermittlungsverfahren gegen K., T. (Geschäftsführer des Pressevertriebes Tave GmbH) wegen Verdachts des Betruges.
Ihre Strafanzeige vom 02.08.08

Sehr geehrte...
die Ermittlungen haben ergeben, dass gegen den Beschuldigten ein weiteres Vergehen wegen des Vorwurfs des gewerbsmäßigen Betruges in diversen Fällen anhängig ist, in welchem er mit erheblicher Bestrafung zu rechnen hat. Daneben wurde die wegen des von Ihnen angezeigten Sachverhaltes zu erwartende Strafe nicht beachtlich ins Gewicht fallen. Ich habe daher im vorliegenden Fall gemäß § 154 Abs. Strafprozessordnung von weitere Verfolgung abgesehen und das Verfahren vorläufig eingestellt. 
Etwaige zivilrechtliche Ansprüche werden von dieser Entscheidung nicht berührt."


Soll wohl heißen, der Geschäftsführer des Probenfieber-Ladens hat noch weit gewichtigere Betrugsvorwürfe zu gewärtigen, da ist mein Fall (und der zahlreicher anderer hier) nur was geringfügiges. 
Na toll, dann wird er vielleicht wegen eines wesentlich massigeren Vergehens eingebuchtet und aus dem Geschäftsleben entfernt, hoffen wir es mal.
Ob das jetzt eine gute Nachricht ist?


----------



## Queenie (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hhm, ich denke mal, das is ´ne gute Nachricht! 

Ich für meinen Fall habe nur einmal von Probenfieber gehört, und zwar irgendwann letztes Jahr im Sommer. Die Frist lief glaub ich im August ab, getan hat sich nix- ich hatte aber auch nicht auf deren email geantwortet!

Ich hoffe, die Sache hat sich damit erledigt, ansonsten berichte ich hier natürlich darüber!


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Queenie schrieb:


> - ich hatte aber auch nicht auf deren email geantwortet!



Das Beste was mit Spam machen kann.  Motto: Nicht mal ignorieren


----------



## Backy.M (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo,

als ich die Nachricht von Blauwal gelesen habe, war ich entzückt. arty:

Letztes Jahr habe ich das Finanzministerium Schleswig-Holstein mit der Steuernummer von Probenfieber angeschrieben. 
Mit §§ wurde ich knapp auf das Steuergeheimnis aufmerksam gemacht. Also keine Antwort ist manchmal auch eine Antwort.
Meine Anfrage war ja nur, ob die eingesammelten Gelder auch schön versteuert und auch mal richtige Rechnungen gestellt werden.


Meine persönliche Auseinandersetztung mit el-inkasso habe ich mal dem Bundesverband der Inkassounternehmen [email protected] übergeben und regeln lassen.

Laut deren schriftlicher Rückantwort wurde beim Inkassobüro deren Arbeit angefragt und mir sehr ausschweifend sowie ohne Beanstandungen gemeldet. 
Doch der letzte Absatz hat mir gefallen: "Unser Mitglied teilt uns ergänzend mit, dass die Auftraggeberin die Forderung ungeachtet des vorgetragenen Sachverhalts nicht weiter verfolgen wird und die Akte daher auch bei unserem Mitglied geschlossen wird, so dass der Vorgang erledigt ist.":-D

Vielleicht hilft Euch dieser Weg um endlich Ruhe vor dem Inkassobüro zu erhalten.
Denn wenn der Bundesverband anfragen in Massen erhalten sollte, hoffe ich, dass die  mal stutzig werden.

Toi, Toi, Toi 

Backy.M


----------



## Backy.M (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo Jupp11,



jupp11 schrieb:


> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Unerlaubte Abbuchungen gibt es zu zigtausenden
> bei allen möglichen Nutzlosanbietern. Sind kein Problem, da in jedem Fall zurückgebucht
> werden kann auch nach Ablauf der Phantasiefrist von sechs Wochen.
> ( Das berühmt/berüchtigte Stadtmärchen der Banken)


 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Abbuchungen von Fremden für Probenfieber aus dem Jahr 2004 noch zurück gebucht werden. 

Also wenn das ein Stadtmärchen ist, soll ich dann den Versuch starten?
Doch das nächste Problem besteht darin, dass gerade aus dem Grund "Probenfieber" mein Bankkonto nicht mehr existiert.

Chirio!

Backy.M


----------



## Mondkraft (2 April 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Ich habe so einen Werbeanruf am Telefon bekommen, ich war so blöd und gab meine Kontonummer her. Es gab zwei Anrufe erst wurden die Daten abgefragt, dann die E-Mailadresse. 
Ich schrieb per E-Mail einen widerruf, auf den ging der Anbieter nicht ein und ich buchte die Rücklastschrift zurück. Ich bekam Monate später einen Brief von einem Inkassobüro. Die meinten ich sollte eine Kopie des Widerrufs zuschicken. Leider hatte ich die nicht mehr, aber sie haben die Akte trotzdem geschlossen, weil sie auf eine Mail von mir nicht reagiert haben und das ihre Glaubwürdigkeit vor Gericht sowieso zerschmettert hätte.


----------



## Bulli007 (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Eineinhalb Jahre war Ruhe von Probenfieber und heute dachte ich, mich tritt ein Pferd, als ich auf meinen Kontoauszug sah. Jetzt scheint der Ärger mit dieser dubiosen Firma weiterzugehen, denn man hat heute nach eineinhalb Jahren wieder versucht, 59.88 Euro von meinem Konto abzubuchen! Ich hab es natürlich gleich wieder zurrück gebucht. Sind denn diese Herrschaften immer noch nicht hinter Schloß und Riegel?! Natürlich werde ich gleich wieder Strafanzeige wegen versuchten Betruges stellen!!!
Leute, ich kann euch nur raten, eure Kontoauszüge genau zu kontrollieren!!!!


----------



## Avelana (23 April 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hi,

vor ca. 7 Jahren war ich für 1 Jahr lang Mitglied bei Probenfieber.de.
Da ich die Jahresgebühr bezalt habe, aber keine einzige Probe erhalten habe, kündigte ich meine Mitgliedschaft. Das Unternehmen buchte dennoch in den drauf folgenden 2 Jahren jeweils den Monatsbetrag ab, den ich stets durch meine Bank per Widerspruch zurückbuchen ließ. Danach hat das Unternehmen es nie wieder versucht zumindest nicht bis Anfang 2010.

Leider ist mir dies erst vor kurzem aufgefallen. In Rede stehen hier jeweils die von vielen anderen auch schon genannte Summe i.H.v. 47,88 €. 
Meine damalige E-Mail hatte ich vor ca. 5-6 Jahren gelöscht. Schriftlich habe ich auch noch nie etwas erhalten. Inzwischen bin ich auch mindestens 1x umgezogen.

Leider konnte meine Bank nur die letzten 2 Abbuchen zurückbuchen und ich habe keinerlei Unterlagen mehr vorliegen, d.h. dieses betrügerische Unternehmen hat nun mind. 1x 47,88 € von mir erhalten.

Wie kann ich ohne Unterlagen dagegen vorgehen?
Meine Bank teilte mir mit, dass ich probenfieber.de nicht daran hindern könnte auch zukünftig die Beträge von meinem Konto abbuchen zu lassen die Lastschriftverfahren Firmensache und nicht Bankensache sei. 

Kann man eine Strafanzeige auch ohne Unterlagen (Beweise) stellen? Das Geld werde ich wohl nicht wiedersehen aber Monat für Monat eventuelle Abbuchungen stornieren kann ja auch nicht sein. Ich finde das unmöglich! 
Jemand hat hier geschrieben das es sich bei der 6-Wochenfrist der Banken um eine "Fantasiefrist" handelt und eine Stornierung darüber hinaus auch möglich sei. Gibt es dafür eine Rechtsgrundlage? Meine Bank sagte mir dies sei nicht möglich.

Ich überlege meine Konto zu kündigen und ein neues zu eröffnen aber das ist natürlich ein Riesenaufwand.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 April 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Avelana schrieb:


> Leider ist mir dies erst vor kurzem aufgefallen. In Rede stehen hier jeweils die von vielen anderen auch schon genannte Summe i.H.v. 47,88 €.
> Meine damalige E-Mail hatte ich vor ca. 5-6 Jahren gelöscht. Schriftlich habe ich auch noch nie etwas erhalten. Inzwischen bin ich auch mindestens 1x umgezogen.



Im Streitfall musst nicht Du irgendetwas beweisen, sondern der Forderungssteller muss nachweisen, dass ihm der Anspruch zusteht.



Avelana schrieb:


> Leider konnte meine Bank nur die letzten 2 Abbuchen zurückbuchen und ich habe keinerlei Unterlagen mehr vorliegen, d.h. dieses betrügerische Unternehmen hat nun mind. 1x 47,88 € von mir erhalten.



Lass Dich von den Banken nicht verkackeiern. Das mit der 6-Wochen-Frist ist ein Märchen, das gilt nur für genehmigte Lastschriftabbuchungen.

Lastschriften vor dem Nov. 2009 können noch bis ins Jahr 2006 zurück wiedergeholt werden (hier greift die BGB-Regelverjährung). Für Lastschriften ab Nov. 2009 gilt die neue Frist gemäß der SEPA-EU-Richtlinie, da ist eine Rückbuchung (nur) noch bis 13 Monate nach Kontobelastung möglich (bei ungenehmigten Buchungen).

Lies dazu auch mal:
Bankenmärchen über die 6-Wochenfrist - Antispam Wiki

Im Streitfall hilft ein Rechtsanwalt.
In Berlin gibt es eine Kanzlei, die damit schon öfters bereits außergerichtlich erfolgreich war. 
Start
Der Anwalt muss nicht an Deinem Wohnort sitzen, das lässt sich alles per e-Mail, Fax, Brief und Telefon regeln.

Ein Anwaltsbrief, und die Bank bucht zurück.



Avelana schrieb:


> Wie kann ich ohne Unterlagen dagegen vorgehen?
> Meine Bank teilte mir mit, dass ich probenfieber.de nicht daran hindern könnte auch zukünftig die Beträge von meinem Konto abbuchen zu lassen die Lastschriftverfahren Firmensache und nicht Bankensache sei.


 
Wie gesagt: der Anwalt hilft dabei, den Unterlassungsanspruch durchzusetzen. Bei einer GmbH lässt sich notfalls die Stammeinlage pfänden.



Avelana schrieb:


> Kann man eine Strafanzeige auch ohne Unterlagen (Beweise) stellen? Das Geld werde ich wohl nicht wiedersehen aber Monat für Monat eventuelle Abbuchungen stornieren kann ja auch nicht sein.



Betrugsanzeige ist prinzipiell auch ohne Unterlagen möglich, man sollte aber alle Kontoauszüge und allen Schriftverkehr, der noch verfügbar ist, in Kopie beilegen. Erfahrungsgemäß werden solche Verfahren allerdings wahrscheinlich sowieso ergebnislos eingestellt.

Und, wie gesagt: der Anwalt hilft, das Geld wiederzuholen.



Avelana schrieb:


> Ich überlege meine Konto zu kündigen und ein neues zu eröffnen aber das ist natürlich ein Riesenaufwand.



Erst einmal sollte man alles andere probiert haben.


----------



## technofreak (23 April 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Avelana schrieb:


> Leider konnte meine Bank nur die letzten 2 Abbuchen zurückbuchen


Hat man das sechs Wochen  Märchen "aufgetischt" ?

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...rruf-von-lastschriften-die-6-wochen-maer.html


----------



## Avelana (23 April 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Vielen Dank für die 2 schnellen Antworten. Ich habe soeben erneut mit meiner Bank telefoniert und auf die SEPA-Richtlinie hingewiesen. 

Nun erhielt ich die Auskunft das die Information mit SEPA richtig sei, die Bank aber schriftliche Unterlagen von mir benötigt. Ich mache mich gleich mal daran und setzte ein entsprechendes Schreiben auf und bin nun, dank euch, sehr zuversichtlich auch noch die andere Buchung stornieren zu können.

Schönen Gruß an Probenfieber.de die hier bestimmt mitlesen. Mein Geld könnt ihr euch abschminken und ihr werdet auch weiterhin keinen Cent von mir bekommen :-p


----------



## technofreak (23 April 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Avelana schrieb:


> Nun erhielt ich die Auskunft das die Information mit SEPA richtig sei,


bei ungenehmigten Lastschriften sind es nach SEPA  13 Monate, 
nach der bisherigen Regelung de facto  unbegrenzt.

Bankmitarbeiter sind was die Rückbuchung betrifft, meist nicht sonderlich "informiert".
 Ob absichtlich oder aus  Unkenntnis sei dahingestellt ...


----------



## Yoshi2001 (3 Juni 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Heute habe ich nach sehr langer Zeit ein Schreiben von der Unicore Inkassounternehmen Frankenthal erhalten.

Da geht es um einen Betrag 160,49€ den ich angeblich der Firma Trave GmbH Probenfieber schulde.

Dazu hatte ich hier schon gepostet. 

Diesen Betrag soll ich bis zum 14.6.10 Bezahlen.

Dieser Betrag setzt sich wie Folgt zusammen:

Hauptforderung 47,88€
Zinsen 5,38€
Auslagen des Gläubigers 30€
Kontoführungsgebühren 9,40€
Inkasso kosten 67,83€ 

Weiter liegt diesem Schreiben ein Anerkenntnis und ein Antrag auf Ratenzahlung bei.
So wie ein Überweisungsträger.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall erst mal abwarten und spätestens wenn ein Mahnbescheid ein trudelt diesen Widersprechen.
Und dann mal weiter sehen was noch so passiert.


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Juni 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Gibts den Schmodder "Probenfieber" tatsächlich immer noch? Offenbar!

Es läuft wie so oft bei den Nutzlosen:

- Nach längerer "Ruhephase" wird der Betreiber gewechselt
- Ein neuer Inkassobutzen gesucht und gefunden
- Und schon geht das Inkassostalking wieder mal los. :unzufrieden:

Aber du hast ja bereits erwähnt, wie du weiter vorgehst. Bravo!
Denn: Wer nicht zahlt, kann seine Kohle behalten!


----------



## Yoshi2001 (4 Juni 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Kann das Zufall sein ?
ich hab mal geschaut wann ich hier das letzte mal Gepostet hatte wegen dieser Nutzlos Firma.

Das sind fast 2 Jahre her wo ich von denen zuletzt Post bekommen hatte.
Und zwar war das im August 2008.
Also 2 Monate vor ablauf dieser 2 Jahresfrist bevor das verjährt wäre.
Siehe auch auf Seite 28 in diesem Thread.


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Juni 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Yoshi2001 schrieb:


> Also 2 Monate vor ablauf dieser 2 Jahresfrist bevor das verjährt wäre.


Die Verjährungsfrist beträgt drei Jahre. Aber das soll dich nicht kümmern. Die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen ausdrücklich:


> *Zahlen Sie nicht!
> Bleiben Sie stur!
> Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!*


Quelle: Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


----------



## martin63450 (4 Juni 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Gibts den Schmodder "Probenfieber" tatsächlich immer noch? Offenbar!
> 
> Es läuft wie so oft bei den Nutzlosen:
> . :unzufrieden:
> ...




Dem kann ich dir nur beipflichten und dazu nur sagen Wer zahlt ist slber schuld. Nur ein gefühl der Ohnmacht gegenüber diesen Schmutzgeiern bleibt. Man möchte es den gerne mal heim zahlen, nur man ist eben kein Jursit.
:cry::cry::cry:
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## Yoshi2001 (4 Juli 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Gestern 03.07.2010 hab ich mal wieder Post von der Uniscore Inkassounternehmen bekommen.

Jetzt wollen die von mir 170,41€ haben.
Und zwar bis zum 13.07.2010.

Weiter bieten die eine Abschlagszahlung in Höhe 10€ an.

Weiter Drohen die mit Ablauf der Frist wenn ich nicht zahle mit dem Gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren. (Standarddrohung)

Weiter haben die ein weiteres Schreiben mit angehängt.
"Anerkenntnis und Antrag auf Ratenzahlungsvergleich"
Sowie ein Überweisungsformular wo schon die 170,41€ eingetragen sind.

Deren Konto liegt bei der Postbank Ludwigshafen.

Wie auch schon bei den vorherigen schreiben werde ich nicht darauf reagieren.

Mal sehen was in dem Nächsten Brief drin steht.

Ich halte euch auf den Laufenden wenn es was neues gibt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Juli 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Lang, lang ists her:
Am


> 20.04.2004, 00:43:58


 kam hier das erste Posting über die Mumie Probenfieber.de an.
Inzwischen gibt es dazu 363 Postings, und 74.298mal wurde der Thread angeklickt!
Gemahnt hatte bereits der Inkassoservice Rauch & Söhne KG 55512 Bad Kreuznach, ECS-Solution, Gesellschaft für Forderungsmanagement mbH, Warmbüchenstr. 24, 30159 Hannover, el-inkasso. Am 22.10.2008 endete die Inkassostalking-Phase der el-inkasso.
Nun stalkt also Uniscore Ludwigshafen mit dem Versuch "Neues Spiel - neues Glück".

Unglaublich, dass diese Burschen immer noch am Werkeln sind - mit neuem Inkassobutzen, der sich durch Inkassostalking erhofft, erfolgreicher zu sein als all die verflossenen Inkassobutzemänner! :-D

Aber was hat sich geändert? Es gab etliche Betreiberwechsel, aber ansonsten gilt nach wie vor:

*Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten!*


----------



## Stone2010 (17 Juli 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Yoshi2001 schrieb:


> Gestern 03.07.2010 hab ich mal wieder Post von der Uniscore Inkassounternehmen bekommen.
> 
> Jetzt wollen die von mir 170,41€ haben.
> Und zwar bis zum 13.07.2010.
> ...



Damit es lustiger wird, habe ich heute ein ähnliches Schreiben erhalten, wonach ich stolze 179,00 Euro blechen soll.
Aufgrund der vielen Tipps werde ich wohl das Schreiben vorsorglich abheften und auf deren Reaktionen warten.


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Juli 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Stone2010 schrieb:


> Damit es lustiger wird, habe ich heute ein ähnliches Schreiben erhalten, wonach ich stolze 179,00 Euro blechen soll.
> Aufgrund der vielen Tipps werde ich wohl das Schreiben vorsorglich abheften und auf deren Reaktionen warten.


Der Lumpenhafener Inkassobutzen soll dir mal im Mondschein begegnen! 
Nach wie vor gilt:
Wer nicht zahlt, kann seine Kohle behalten.

Dass es auch Richter gibt, die vollkommen durchblicken, was es mit den Nutzlosbanden auf sich hat (der OLG-Richter bezeichnet diese Leute zutreffenderweise als Mafia), sieht man hier!


----------



## Stone2010 (18 Juli 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Der Lumpenhafener Inkassobutzen soll dir mal im Mondschein begegnen!
> Nach wie vor gilt:
> Wer nicht zahlt, kann seine Kohle behalten.
> 
> Dass es auch Richter gibt, die vollkommen durchblicken, was es mit den Nutzlosbanden auf sich hat (der OLG-Richter bezeichnet diese Leute zutreffenderweise als Mafia), sieht man hier!



Ja bei solchen Sachen darf der sich die Zähne ausbeißen. :wall: Ich habe hier übrigens ne Adresse vom BDIU gefunden und mich daraufhin gleich mal beschwert. Bin gespannt ob und was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Juli 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Stone2010 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt ob und was dabei rauskommt.


Nichts  oder belangloses Blabla. Schließlich dürfte in fünf Jahren Nutzlosabzocke
bei Millionen durch Inkassobutzen belästigter und bedrohter  Verbraucher  das Thema nicht
 unbekannt geblieben sein

Nutzlosbetreiber, Inkasso"büros"  und Mahnwälte haben in Deutschland Narrenfreiheit

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58229-banditentum-im-internet-26.html#post317361


----------



## bernhard (18 Juli 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Sie arbeiten im Schutze einer "ordnungsgemäßen Vollumnachtung".

Die erteilte Inkassoerlaubnis ist ein behördlicher Freifahrtschein für Inkassostalking.


----------



## Yoshi2001 (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Ich habs mir schon gedacht das der Nächste Brief nicht auf sich lange warten lässt. :-p

Viel gibt es eigentlich nicht dazu zu sagen.

Nur das mit den Anwalt ist etwas Kurios !
Oben steht Fett und Groß geschrieben Kanzlei Schäfer * Valerio.
Aber rechts eine Zeile Tiefer steht eine Anschrift zu einen RA.
Die weicht allerdings von dem Groß geschriebenen Kanzleinamen ab.

RA ist in diesem Fall ein R. Scheck.
Hört sich auch irgendwie nach Fantasienamen an.

Auch das Aktenzeichen sieht merkwürdig aus.
Az. AUTO /8A0033615

Weiter wird in diesem Schreiben mittlerweile 220€ gefordert die ich bis zum 03.08.2010 Zahlen soll.

Ich liste euch mal auf aus was die 220€ bestehen.

Hauptforderung 43,09€
Zinsen 6,16€
Mahnspesen 30,00€
Inkasso kosten 78,54€
Kontoführungskosten 15,80€
1,3 Gebühr gem. Nr. 2300 VV RVG 32,50€ > Was ist das ?
Auslegungspauschale gem. Nr. 7002 VV RVG 6,50€
MwSt. gem Nr. 7008 VV RVG 7,41
Gesamtforderung per 03.08.2010  220€

Und was in aller Welt ist "VV RVG" ?
Und hier die Antwort: http://rvg.mein-rechtsanwalt.de/content/ivv01.php

Wie auch in den vorherigen Schreiben ist diesem auch wieder ein Anerkenntnis und Antrag auf Ratenzahlung sowie ein Überweisungsträger beigefügt.

Ich bin mal gespannt wie hoch die Forderung im Nächsten schreiben sein wird.
Da zu halte ich euch wie immer auf den Laufenden wenn es was neues gibt.


----------



## pika2273 (24 Juli 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Na super,Probenfieber hat Geld 47,88€ von meinem Konto abgebucht.
Nun frag ich mich wie die an meine Daten kommen da ich mich nie dort angemeldet habe?
Ich habe die Lastschrift sofort storniert und jetzt drei Tage später kommt von einem Inkassounternehmen gleich ein nettes Briefchen das ich bis 3.8.2010 193€ überweisen soll und ich sei schon seid 11.8.2009 Kunde bei Probenfieber.
Na da wüßt ich doch was davon und die haben doch bestimmt nen Monatsbetrag und nicht Jährlich?
Soll ich mich nun besser and ie Verbraucherzentrale wenden oder einfach ignorieren?
Sie haben mir sogar "netterweise" eine Ratenzahlung angeboten....iss doch der klopper sowas.
War noch nie KUnde da hab nie was ausgefüllt nie was bekommen und die buchen einfach Geld vom Konto wo ich mich frage wo die solche Daten her bekommen?!


----------



## bernhard (24 Juli 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Es ist allgemein bekannt, dass es einen florierenden Handel mit unbefugt erlangten persönlichen Daten gibt, bei Privatpersonen und bei Unternehmen.

Soll heißen, einige Privatleute geben im Internet lieber die Daten Dritter an, z.B. Bankdaten von Tauschhandelspartnern. Unternehmen und ihre Werbedrücker erwerben auf dem Schwarzmarkt komplette Datensätze für fast die ganze Republik.

Die Politik und die Behörden machen das, was Schnewittchen gut konnte: Es wird gepennt.

Da muss jeder selbst auf sein Konto aufpassen.


----------



## pika2273 (24 Juli 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Na man hat ja sonst nix zutun als nich noch mit sonem "scheiß" rumzuschlagen!!!
Ich druck mir jetzt mal das schreiben aus von der Verbraucherzentrale um vorsorglich gegen das schreiben vom inkassounternhemen anzugehen ,aber werde nicht zahlen!

Mein Mann bekommt schon die Krise wenn jedesmal so ein schreiben kommt...er denkt immer ich muß mich doch irgendwo angemeldet haben die schreiben doch sowas nicht umsonst.Und jedesmal kann ich ihm aufs neue erklären das es noch aber viele Leute gibt die auch so nette briefchen bekommen.So ein scheiß wird echt zur belastungsprobe!!!


----------



## webwatcher (24 Juli 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



pika2273 schrieb:


> Ich druck mir jetzt mal das schreiben aus von der Verbraucherzentrale um vorsorglich gegen das schreiben vom inkassounternhemen anzugehen


Wozu?

Der Panikgeblubber der VZ vom angeblichen "Fall der Fälle"  ist noch nie eingetreten 
Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).


Über den Sinn von Brieffreundschaften >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## pika2273 (24 Juli 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Na ok dann reagiere ich garnicht und hoffe das beste!


----------



## pika2273 (24 Juli 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Vor einem Jahr hatte icj ja schonmal das problem mit Probenfieber da wollten sie 125€ und ich sei schon ageblich seid 2004 Kunde bei ihnen.
Naja jetzt versuchen sie es mal wieder.

Obwohl man schon öfter mit solchen Deppen zutun hatte bekommt man doch nen Hals wenn man solche schreiben bekommt.Könnte schon fast nen eigenen Ordner anlegen mit Betrügereien!

Es läuft einem jedesmal Eiskalt den Rücken runter wenn man son nen scheiß bekommt!


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Juli 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Da müsst Ihr Euch halt alle einfach ein dickeres Fell zulegen, denn diese Situation wird sich in der nächsten Zeit nicht ändern. Im Gegenteil wird es allenfalls noch schlimmer werden.

Die Politik (egal, ob Rot, Grün, Schwarz oder Gelb...) hält es für eine natürliche Gegebenheit, dass der Verbraucher diesen Abzockversuchen ausgesetzt ist. Es gehöre angeblich zum "normalen Lebensrisiko", ständig mit unbegründeten Abzockforderungen konfrontiert zu sein. Die Tatsache, dass dann die vielen Verbraucher, die sich nicht informieren, völlig unbegründete Forderungen bezahlen, findet man auch nicht weiter tragisch. Das wird offenbar als Kollateralschaden betrachtet, der mit dem Ziel des Abbaus angeblich gängelnder und überregulierender Bestimmungen zum "freien Handel" konform geht und hinzunehmen ist.

Der freie deutsche "unternehmerische Mittelstand" soll nach dem Willen unserer hochkompetenten Politik nicht durch angeblich hemmende Maßnahmen zulasten der "Arbeitsplätze am Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland" gefährdet werden.
Daher ist es auf Dauer nicht angedacht, z.B. eine Wettbewerbsbehörde aufzubauen, wie es sie im Ausland fast überall gibt, und wie sie in solchen Fällen empfindliche Sanktionen verhängen könnte.
Es ist auch nicht angedacht, die kreativen Freiheiten von Inkassobüros und Forderungsanwälten einzuschränken, die in Deutschland eine politisch und juristisch dauerhaft garantierte Narrenfreiheit haben. Die dürfen sich hier Dinge herausnehmen, für die sie im Ausland geteert und gefedert würden.

Diese kreativen Freiheiten auch nur um ein Querkomma einschränken zu wollen, kommt in Deutschland dem Ansinnen gleich, wie wenn man in Kalkutta auf dem Markt eine heilige Kuh schlachten wollte.

Die hilflosen Initiativen der Bundesregierung hinsichtlich sogenannter "normierter Bestätigungsfenster" gehen in die falsche Richtung, die eigentlichen Aufgaben (konsequente Rechtsdurchsetzung im Wettbewerbsrecht durch Sanktionierung, Änderung des abstrus liberalen Inkassorechts) werden nicht angepackt, auch nicht in der faden, äußerst schwachen Gesetzesvorlage der SPD.


----------



## Yence (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Ich bin auch vor vielen Jahren Opfer von den leeren Versprechungen geworden. Wurde per Telefon überredet habe aber nie eine Probe noch den Telefon-Gutschein erhalten.
Dann habe ich wohl den Fehler gemacht und nicht direkt gekündigt, hab mich einfach geärgert und das Geld abgeschrieben. Ich hatte aber auch nie etwas unterschrieben (aber vielleicht braucht man das ja auch nicht!?!?) Und wusste darum auch nicht, dass ich mich wirklich angemeldet hatte - zu jung und zu naiv damals 
Auf jeden Fall haben die "netten" Leute ein Paar Jahre später wieder Geld abgebucht, dass ich dann sofort habe zurückgehen lassen. Sie haben mich darauf per Mail kontaktiert und ich habe ihnen klar gemacht, dass sie kein Geld bekommen werden und ich weitere rechtliche Schritte einleiten würde, wenn sie es wieder probieren.
Ich dachte es ist vorbei ... bis gestern ...
Die haben wieder bei mir abgebucht, was ich natürlich wieder habe zurückbuchen lassen.
Ich habe nie Post von dem Inkasso Unternehmen erhalten, aber dies liegt wohl daran, dass ich schon mehrmals umgezogen bin und die keine aktuelle Adresse von mir haben. Obwohl sie die Mailadresse noch haben müssten, die ist zwar nicht wirklich aktuell aber noch aktiv.
Jetzt frage ich mich nur, wie ich weiter verfahren soll.
Wenn ich denen schreibe, sie sollen mich in Ruhe lassen, würden die über den Absender eine Adresse haben. Also sollte man, dann schon über einen Anwalt verschicken, oder!? Dann sind die bestimmt ruhig !?!?
Wenn ich jetzt noch kündigen würde (geht ja nicht rückwirkend), würde ich zugeben, dass ich etwas abgeschlossen habe -> ungeschickt, oder!?
Ich glaube daher, dass ich einfach abwarte, was von denen kommt und mein Konto sorgfältig durchsehe, dass ich jegliche weiteren Abbuchungen storniere.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Yence schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich nur, wie ich weiter verfahren soll.


Ruhig und gelassen


Yence schrieb:


> Ich glaube daher, dass ich einfach abwarte, was von denen kommt und mein Konto sorgfältig durchsehe, dass ich jegliche weiteren Abbuchungen storniere.


:dafuer:


----------



## Yence (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

@ Captain Picard: Danke für schnelle Antwort, es geht nur leider sofort weiter ... ging echt schnell: 
habe heute die Aufforderung bekommen, den Betrag zu zahlen, da ich mich "am 03.06.2010 bei Probenfieber.de zu Paket 4 angemeldet" habe (wahrscheinlich habe ich mich im Juni 2004 bequatschen lassen!?!?). Ich habe dafür 7 Tage Zeit.
Was ist jetzt das beste Vorgehen? Ich tendiere dazu mit einem Schreiben zu Antworten, dass nach Anwalt klingt (hab da einen guten Freund) und den Leuten klar macht, ich werde nicht zahlen. Dann könnte man noch hinzufügen, dass sie mich nie wieder kontaktieren sollen und nie wieder Geld abbuchen sollen, da ich sonst rechtliche Schritte einleiten werde. 
Ich meine nur, dass ich vor ein Paar Jahren etwas ähnliches geschrieben habe, man sieht mit wie viel Erfolg  
Am besten Mail adresse löschen und Kontonummer ändern ...


----------



## webwatcher (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Yence schrieb:


> Am besten Mail adresse löschen und Kontonummer ändern ...


Wozu? Montierst du deinen Briefkasten ab, weil dort Müll eingeworfen wird? 
Ein Spamfilter erledigt  das mühelos. Unerlaubte Abbuchungen sind ebenfalls  kein Problem
Rücklastschriften ( die nach SEPA  13 Monate möglich sind) kosten virtuelle Langfinger
 10-15 € pro ungenehmigter Abbuchung.


----------



## frooglehunde (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Nun Hat es mich auch erwischt, bei mir kamen heute gleich drei Inkassorechnungen ins Haus geflattert ich habe gedacht ich fall gleich tot um.Für insgesamt 3 Jahre `super`dachte ich.Mit einer Forderung von 526,30€ sagt mal hackst bei denen oder was!?
Ich war bei denen mal Kunde aber das ist ewig her und auf Kündigungsschreiben reagieren die ja nicht. Nach 2 Jahren dacht ich dann okay das ist auch erledigt aber Pustekuchen jetzt das . Ich schreibt alle man soll die Sache einfach zu den Akten legen ist es wirklich so einfach??????
Ach ja das Inkasso Büro heißt uniscore Inkasso mit sitz in frankenthal!!
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir mit ein paar Tips helfen :roll::roll::roll:

 Vielen Dank


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hilf Dir selbst und lies die letzten 10 Seiten hier im Thread. Dann solltest Du eigentlich die Frage selbst beantworten können, ob den albernen Drohungen eines vorderpfälzischen Inkassokaspers irgendeine andere Reaktion zukommen muss als ein müdes Ar...runzeln.


----------



## drboe (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die Politik (egal, ob Rot, Grün, Schwarz oder Gelb...) hält es für eine natürliche Gegebenheit, dass der Verbraucher diesen Abzockversuchen ausgesetzt ist. Es gehöre angeblich zum "normalen Lebensrisiko", ständig mit unbegründeten Abzockforderungen konfrontiert zu sein.


Folgerichtig müssten es die selben Politiker auch als ein "normales Lebensrisiko" einstufen, wenn mich ein Kerl auf der Strasse aufordert ihm meine Geldbörse, Kreditkarten, Mobiltelefon, Uhr und Schmuck zu übergeben und zur Unterstreichung seiner Forderungen den mitgeführten Baseballschläger ein wenig anhebt. Merkwürdiger Weise gilt diese direkte Form des "Inkasso" frei erfundenener Forderungen als Raub. Da Anwälte, die die Inkassoschreiben aufsetzen, natürlich wissen, dass die Forderungen ihrer "Mandanten" unberechtigt sind, schließlich klagen sie diese nie vor Gericht ein, bereichern sie sich wie der Räuber oben an den "Kunden". Das Inkasso und die Weiterleitung eines Teils des erpressten Geldes an die "Mandanten" müsste eigentlich Beihilfe zum Betrug oder selbst Betrug sein. Das nun das obige "Baseballschläger-Argument" strafbar, die unberechtigte Geldforderung, der verbale Druck mit Nachteilen (Schufa, Betrugsanzeigte ecetera) bzw. die unerlaubte Abbuchung von meinem Konto aber "Lebensrisiko" und mithin hinzunehmen und strafloses Handeln sein soll, verschließt sich mir völlig. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass mir das ein Politiker oder Jurist nachvollziehbar erläutern kann. Es sei denn, er hilft seinen "Argumenten" mit einem Baseballschläger nach.

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die Politik (egal, ob Rot, Grün, Schwarz oder Gelb...) hält es für eine natürliche Gegebenheit, dass der Verbraucher diesen Abzockversuchen ausgesetzt ist. Es gehöre angeblich zum "normalen Lebensrisiko", ständig mit unbegründeten Abzockforderungen konfrontiert zu sein.



Ist auf jeden Fall die explizite  Auffassung der Strafverfolgungsbehörden, dass der Mahndrohmüll tolerierbar sei:
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,2091943_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4289.html


> Den schwarzen Peter schiebt die Staatsanwaltschaft allerdings auch hier den Opfern zu: „Es ist jedem Bürger zuzumuten, einem solchen „Druck“ standzuhalten“.


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Mal zum Vergleich, um die Abstrusität der Ausreden darzustellen, mit der man in Deutschland bei Delikten aus der Wirtschaftskriminalität sich vor einer Anklage retten kann.

Nehmen wir mal einen fiktiven Fall A) aus der konventionellen Raub-Kriminalität, und B) einen realen Fall aus der Inkasso-Wirtschaftskriminalität.

Fiktiver Fall A)

Bei der Polizeiwache in A-Stadt schrillt nachts um 02:30 der Alarm:

Einbruch beim Juwelier Goldmann in der Fußgängerzone, Innenstadt.
2 Streifenwagen fahren los, einer direkt zum Tatort, der andere zur ersten Nahbereichsfahndung, weitere werden umgehend losgeschickt.

Die Besatzung von Wagen A) findet am Tatort den Laden mit eingeschlagener Schaufensterscheibe vor, die Auslagen sind fast komplett ausgeräumt. Vom Täter vor Ort keine Spur.

Die Besatzung von Wagen B) trifft am Parkplatz vor dem Theater, 200 m vom Tatort entfernt, Herrn Erwin Kasulske an, der gerade eine schwarze Tasche in seinen dort abgestellten PKW einlädt. Bei der Kontrolle stellt sich heraus, dass die Tasche mit Schmuckstücken gefüllt ist, zu deren Herkunft Kasulske zunächst keine Angaben machen möchte. Die Sachen werden beschlagnahmt. Bei den Ermittlungen stellt sich heraus, dass die Sachen identisch mit dem beim Einbruch entwendeten Schmuckgegenständen sind.

Bei den folgenden Vernehmungen behauptet Kasulske, er habe den Schmuck kurz vor dem Aufgriff durch die Polizei von einem Unbekannten in der Fußgängerzone erstanden. Der Unbekannte, ca. zwischen 20 und 60 Jahren alt, zwischen 1,60 m und 1,85 m groß, blondbraune bis schwarze Haare, 3-Tage-Bart, Sonnenbrille, sei in der nächtlichen Fußgängerzone an ihn, Kasulske, herangetreten, und habe ihm den Schmuck zum Kaufpreis von 3000.- € angeboten. Da das Angebot verlockend aussah, habe er gleich zugegriffen, die 3000.- € habe er auch zufällig gerade dabei gehabt. Dass er möglicherweise Diebesgut gekauft habe, daran habe er nicht gedacht. Er habe den in der Nähe hörbar laufenden Alarm der Sirene am Laden jedenfalls auch nicht bewusst wahrgenommen, auch die Martinshörner der Polizei habe er nicht gehört.

Was sagt ihm daraufhin der Staatsanwalt?



> Das kannst Du Deiner Oma ihrem Friseur erzählen. :-D


Nun, ganz so sagt der das vielleicht nicht, sondern er verkleidet das etwas eloquenter, indem er sagt, dass die Annahme, dass sich der Tathergang nach der Version des Kasulske ereignet haben solle, so lebensfremd sei, dass sie bei der Beweisverwertung nicht als Grundlage zur Wahrheitsfindung über den Tathergang heranzuziehen sei. Siehe dazu das BGH-Urteil u.s.w. u.s.f.

Kasulske wird also ziemlich sicher wegen schwerem Einbruch angeklagt und auch verurteilt.

Realer Fall B)
Ein Inkasso-Unternehmer erfindet eine Forderung in freier, eigener Regie. Er hält es nämlich mittlerweile für gänzlich unpraktisch, sich immer wieder mit den lästigen gesetzlichen Formalitäten herumschlagen zu müssen, die einer effizienten Einkommensentwicklung in unangemessener Weise entgegenstehen.

Er erfindet dazu einen Mandanten mit fiktivem russischen Namen sowie eine fiktive russische Firma. Sodann erfindet er ein fiktives "Gewinneintragungsspiel", kauft von der Wiener Gewinnspielmafia zehntausende Daten von "Kunden" an, die in der Vergangenheit illegale Lastschriftabbuchungen haben zurückbuchen lassen. Sodann fängt er an, quer durch die Republik zehntausende Tralala-Mahnungen für einen dreistelligen Geldbetrag zuzustellen. Der "Schuldner" habe sich telefonisch bei dem Gewinnspiel angemeldet, es gebe einen wirksamen Vertrag, wenn nicht gezahlt werde, werde gepfändet u.s.w.

Interpol Russland ermittelt in der Folge, dass ein Russe dieses Namens (natürlich) nirgends auffindbar ist. Der Inkassounternehmer behauptet nun, er habe den Inkassoauftrag von dem unbekannten Russen "über das Internet" per e-Mail angenommen, die Gelder seien auf ein Konto nach Zypern gegangen. Die Mail sei über einen anonymen Proxy-Server hereingekommen, die Herkunft ist natürlich nicht ermittelbar. Auch die Daten der "Schuldner" seien über das Internet gekommen.

Wie geht dieser Fall aus?
Ihr ahnt es schon: der Staatsanwalt stellt das Verfahren ein. Die dämliche Ausrede reicht ihm dazu.

Es stört hier offenbar niemanden, dass der Inkasso-Unternehmer keine gültige Aktivlegitimation für den Forderungseinzug hatte, dass er über das anonyme Medium Internet einen Auftrag angenommen haben will, und dann auch noch ausgerechnet aus Russland, einem Land, mit dem die Bundesrepublik derzeit nicht einmal ein Rechtshilfeabkommen unterhält. Niemand stellt hier die Frage, ob die Annahme, dass ein Inkasso-Unternehmer als rechtlich informierte Person ohne Aktivlegitimation so einen Auftrag unter solchen dubiosen Umständen annimmt, nicht auch vollkommen lebensfremd ist. 

Deutsche Staatsanwälte finden das offenbar gar nicht lebensfremd, auch nicht das aufsichtführende Oberlandesgericht, welches dem Inkasso-Unternehmer immer noch nicht die Genehmigung entzogen hat. Schließlich ist der ja auch bisher nicht rechtskräftig wegen Betrugs verurteilt, daher gibt es keine Grundlage gemäß § 14 RDG.

Alles in bester Ordnung. :scherzkeks:
Ein Anspruch des Bürgers, vor diesen Machenschaften geschützt zu werden, besteht offenbar nicht. Und soll auch dauerhaft nicht bestehen, denn unsere gelbgeringelte Bundesjustizministerin ist der schriftlich niedergelegten Auffassung, dass unsere Gesetze vollkommen ausreichten.


----------



## blauwal (5 August 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

http://computer.t-online.de/abzocke-im-internet-opfern-von-abo-fallen-droht-schufa-eintrag/id_42450912/index


Könnte wichtig sein zu wissen. Offensichtlich ist die Firma Trave "probenfieber"  wieder mit neuer Aktivität und neuem Inkassobüro "uniscore gmbh", frankenthal, unterwegs. Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat dem Herrn kuzinski oä. wohl noch immer nicht das Handwerk gelegt.


----------



## webwatcher (5 August 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Bevor hier nach der Mahnbescheidshysterie die Schufaeintragshysterie ausbricht,
 sich erstmal informieren:  

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...heidshysterie-die-schufaeintragshysterie.html


----------



## blauwal (5 August 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Ist das Hysterie, wenn man über einen Link zu einem Artikel  aus der Nachrichtenseite von T-online informiert??


----------



## dvill (5 August 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Es schürt die Hysterie, wenn man - auch unbewusst - Wasser auf die Mühlen der Zahlungserpresser leitet.

Das Geschäft der Zahlungserpresser basiert nicht auf Recht oder Gesetz, sondern nutzt eiskalt die Rechtsunsicherheit und Angst Unerfahrener.

Niemand musste bisher aus einem real existierenden Rechtsgrund zahlen. Wer zahlte, tat dies "freiwillig" aus Angst.

Insofern sind Rechtsüberlegungen völlig abwegig, um das Verhalten mafiös organisierter Banden vorherzusehen oder gar Verhaltensempfehlungen für Verbraucher davon abzuleiten.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 August 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Nein. Es wäre nur dann Hysterie, wenn es unwidersprochen bleiben würde.
Für Bedenken wegen angeblich unmittelbar bevorstehender Schufa-Einträge gibt es keinen Anlass.


----------



## Cantemuse (16 August 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



blauwal schrieb:


> Könnte wichtig sein zu wissen. Offensichtlich ist die Firma Trave "probenfieber"  wieder mit neuer Aktivität und neuem Inkassobüro "uniscore gmbh", frankenthal, unterwegs. Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat dem Herrn kuzinski oä. wohl noch immer nicht das Handwerk gelegt.


Jawoll!

Hallo!

Puh puh puh. Ich dachte, es wäre nun Ruhe, aber nö. Ich denke, hier werden sich einige wiederfinden. 

Hatte im August 2008 eine E-mail von el-Inkasso/Probenfieber.de bekommen  mit einer unberechtigten Forderung über 125,25€. 59,88€ davon waren Rechnungsbetrag, der Rest für allen möglichen Schmus draufgeschlagen.  Zwar  hatte ich vorher mehrmals Anrufe von denen bekommen, aber nie irgendwas  zugesagt, geschweige denn meine Kontodaten rausgerückt. Aber sie  versuchen's halt.  
Jedenfalls bin ich daraufhin entrüstet mit der E-Mail zur Verbraucherzentrale, weil  dies mein erster solcher Fall war und ich dachte, mich wehren zu müssen.  Dort sagte man mir, dass die Firma schon hinreichend bekannt war. Es  wurde ein Brief aufgesetzt, den ich per Einschreiben zu el-Inkasso  schickte. Danach war Ruhe. 

Bis letzten Samstag. Da kamen gleich ZWEI Inkasso-Schreiben von  uniscore. Neue Inkasso-Firma, neues Glück, oder wie? Zwei  unterschiedliche Aktenzeichen (auch mit AUTO / 8A003 beginnend), zwei  unterschiedliche Beträge, einmal für eine Rechnung von 2008, einmal von  2009. Keines der Aktenzeichen stimmte mit dem von 2008 überein. Meine  neue Adresse haben sie auch einfach so rausbekommen, denn ich war 2008  umgezogen, ohne denen das mitzuteilen (au weia!). Schlaue Bande.   Bei beiden Forderungen wird behauptet, ich hätte am 31.05.2010 eine  erste Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen, die ich nicht beachtet hätte. Joar,  ömm.. ich hab nicht mal 'ne Vertragsbestätigung oder eine Rechnung von  Probenfieber.de bekommen. Die besagte Zahlungsaufforderung natürlich auch nicht.
Hatte ich da wohl dreimal unwissentlich Proben bestellt (gleich zweimal im  Jahr 2008, das zweite Mal direkt nach meinem Umzug!)...! Holla. Aber wie kommt ein Vertrag bei  denen zustande, wenn die meine Kontodaten gar nicht bekommen haben...? Und das  gleich dreimal. Und: dreimal ohne Rechnung bzw. Vertrag, obwohl die meine alte UND meine neue Adresse haben. *rofl*

_Die Sache ist wirklich hanebüchen, aber sie macht mich fuchsteufelswild.  *Warum wird Probenfieber.de nicht endlich mal ein Ende gemacht?!* Nicht nur,  weil sie erfundene Forderungen per Inkassobüro eintreiben wollen,  sondern auch weil sie, wie ich in einigen Beiträgen und anderen Foren  gelesen habe, überhaupt keine Proben verschicken. Das stinkt alles zum  Himmel, und ich denke, es gibt  nicht wenige, die aus Angst einfach zahlen. 

Ich werde jedenfalls nichts tun. Die Herrschaften von Probenfieber sind in der Beweispflicht. Es gibt nichts zu beweisen, ergo lehn' ich mich mal zurück und warte auf weitere Reaktionen von denen. Das Inkassobüro hat übrigens auch meine Telefonnummer. Bin gespannt, ob die anrufen._ 

LG Cantemuse


----------



## webwatcher (16 August 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Inkassobüros sind sakrosankt und haben die völlige Narrenfreiheit in Deutschland 

>> Inkassounternehmen!!! - Seite 4 - Sat.1 Forum

Das Positive daran: Narren braucht man nicht  ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## pika2273 (17 September 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

So ich müßte dann auch mal wieder "stören"
Ich hab 2008 angeblich einen Vertrag mit Probenfieber gemacht...hab diesen dann Vorsorglich viao Post wiederlegt und Fristlos gekündigt ohne zu Zahlen.Wochen später kam von el Inkasso das erste Schreiben...sie Vorderten zum schluß 125,87€.
Lange Zeit hatte ich Ruhe...doch dieses jahr versuchte wieder Probenfieber bei mir was abzubuchen..wobei mir schleierhaft ist wie sie an meine Daten kommen.

Diesmal kam von einem anderen Inkasso ein schreiben Uniscore Foderungsmanadgnment die wollten dann schon über 219€ oder so.
Ich habs 2 Monate Ignoriert und heute kam ein Brief von einer Kanzlei Schäfer und Valerio.
Das Inkassounternehmen muß sich an sie gewendet haben und ich soll jetzt 243,59€ zahlen.

Watt nun soll ich immer noch net Zahlen..hatte schon jemand den fall das es an eine Kanzlei ging???
Also langsam bekomm ich schiß.
Ich war nie da an gemeldet und will es auch garnet..ich hab nichtmal login daten.
El Inkasso meinte sogar sie hätten meine IP Adresse vom PC...geht sowas..dachte die wechselt immer

mal wieder guter rat teuer.

Danke schonmal

Pika:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (17 September 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



pika2273 schrieb:


> El Inkasso meinte sogar sie hätten meine IP Adresse vom PC...geht sowas..dachte die wechselt immer
> 
> mal wieder guter rat teuer.


Ist sehr  preiswert  >> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Mahnwälte sind genau wie Inkassobüros bezahlte Schreibknechte ohne Sondervollmachten.
Je lauter sie kläffen, desto  weniger Zähne haben sie zum Beissen.
>> http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/inkassofirmen-und-ihre-drohungen/

Seriöse Unternehmen bauen keine Drohkasperlekulissen  auf sondern gehen zu echten
 rechtlichen Schritten über. 
Gelegentlich wird schon mal von gerichtlichen Mahnbescheiden berichtet, was aber auch 
nur ein weiteres für die Nutzlosen  23€ teures Mahndrohmüllschreiben wäre. 

Nach Widerspruch ist dann in aller Regel endgültig Sense.
>> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## pika2273 (17 September 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Ich hatte ja jetzt schon mit mehreren so Firmen zutun..Nachbarschaft 24 und EUCEVA aber beide gaben irgendwann ruhe..doch Probenfieber hält sich echt wakker.
Und da jetzt das mIt der Kanzlei kam wurde es mir doch etwas mulmig

Ihr wortlaut ist


> Uniscore Foderungsmanegment GmbH.....adresse....
> Einzug der Rechnung vom 11.8.2009,der Firma Trve GmbH- Probenfieber.de.#
> 
> trotz Mahnung der Firma uniscore ist die o.g. Foderung noch nicht ausgeglichen.Ich wurde daher mit der weiteren Bearbeitung beauftrag.
> ...



Raten zahlung stände mir auch zur verfügung.


----------



## webwatcher (17 September 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



pika2273 schrieb:


> Und da jetzt das mIt der Kanzlei kam wurde es mir doch etwas mulmig


Das  ist genau das "Geschäftsmodell"  der Nutzlosbranche : Angst erzeugen 
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | World Wide Nepp


> World Wide Nepp
> *Sie sind in die Abofalle getappt?
> Zahlen Sie nicht!
> Bleiben Sie stur!
> ...





pika2273 schrieb:


> Raten zahlung stände mir auch zur verfügung.



Witzbolde


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 September 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Lebt denn die alte Mumie Probenfieber noch - Probenfieber noch - Probenfieber noch

Jaaaaa, sie lebt noch, sie lebt noch, sie lebt noch.....

Leider haben auch Nutzlosmumien ab und zu die Angewohnheit, sich nach Beauftragung neuer Nutzlos-Inkassoklitschen bemerkbar zu machen.

Aber was solls. Die Verbraucherzentrale gibt den richtigen Ratschlag:
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | World Wide Nepp


----------



## pika2273 (17 September 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Na ich hab nicht vor zu zahlen....nur wächst der druck halt.
Mein Mann bekommt auch schon die Krise wenn jedesmal so ein brief reinflattert.
Ich versuch ihm dann immer zu erklären das die nur stress machen und man ja nicht zahlen soll..aber der stresst hier auch rum weil er sich sowas nicht vorstellen kann..wo die so daten herbekommen.
Ich hab denen ja nie die kontodaten gegeben und die buchen trotzdem ab und wir buchen zurück.
das geht auf dauer einem echt aufen zeiger


----------



## webwatcher (17 September 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



pika2273 schrieb:


> Ich hab denen ja nie die kontodaten gegeben und die buchen trotzdem ab und wir buchen zurück.


Wie oft haben sie denn abgebucht? Auf Dauer rentiert sich das nicht. 
Jede Rücklastschrift kostet den Abzockern zwischen 10-15€ je nach Bankinstitut.


----------



## pika2273 (17 September 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Bis jetzt kamen 2 Abbuchen glaub ich..allerhöchstens 3...2009..und jetzt 2010
aber seit  2008 soll ich ja angeblich schon kunde sein.


----------



## webwatcher (17 September 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Nochmal je lauter ein Köter kläfft , dest weniger hat er zum Beissen.

Ist ärgerlich und nervig aber nicht  gefährlich.


----------



## pika2273 (17 September 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Na ich wills hoffen....ich leg alles zu den akten....und warte dann mal auf das nöächste schreiben das dann wohl ende des Monats kommen wird wenn ich ja nicht zahle bis zum 27.9


----------



## Antiscammer (17 September 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



pika2273 schrieb:


> ....und warte dann mal auf das nächste schreiben ...



Na und? - Der Drohkasper rasselt.
Stories zum Schmunzeln

Nimm es nicht allzu ernst. Es kostet nicht Dein Papier und Porto.

Das Probenputzi hat in den ganzen Jahren noch niemals irgendeinen Verbraucher verklagt. (Und wenn: dann kriegt er eine Watsche vom Gericht.)
Es ist auch nicht zu erwarten, dass sich das ändert. Und solange sich das nicht ändert, kann es Dir erst recht dreimal wurst sein. Mahnungen sind nur Papier, und Papier ist sehr geduldig, solange es nicht vom Gericht kommt. 
Und das Gericht (Mahnbescheid oder Klage) ist dem fiebernden Probenkasper zu teuer.
Abzocke - Hilfe! Was kann mir passieren - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Cantemuse (17 September 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Nun denn, nach zwei erfolglosen Anrufen der Uniscore Inkasso (ich war nicht zu Hause, und meiner Familie wollten die leider nicht sagen, worum es ging), kamen heute zu den beiden Aktenzeichen der Mahnungender Uniscore vom letzten Mal jeweils ein neuer Brief der *Kanzlei Schäfer Valerio* mit einem erneuten Ratenzahlungsangebot. Die Kanzlei hab ich gleich erstmal gegoogelt und bin dann auf der Seite vom Verbraucherdienst e.V. gelandet, die mit denen wohl schon zu tun haben. Auf der Seite gibt es auch eine Notrufnummer, kostenlos. Also hab ich da angerufen. Die Dame am anderen Ende wusste vom Prinzip her schon vorher, was ich sagen wollte, denn Probenfieber ist denen schon hinreichend bekannt.

Leider hat sie mir etwas Angst gemacht, als sie von den weiteren Vorgehensweisen berichtete. Denn dass Probenfieber bzw. Uniscore und der Herr Anwalt Schäfer ihre Forderungen eintreiben wollen, nachdem ich umgeogen bin, scheint Masche zu sein: Sie schicken dann nämlich vielleicht den Mahnbescheid an meine alte Adresse, wo ich ihm nicht widersprechen kann. Und prompt können die wohl pfänden. Die Dame sagte, ich solle mir Rechtsbeistand holen oder ihren Dienst (der dann noch extra Geld kostet, weil man in den Verein eintreten muss) in Anspruch nehmen. Das hat mich etwas aus meiner Ruhe gebracht. Da frag ich mich dann nur, warum sollten die den Mahnbescheid an eine Adresse schicken, die auf den anderen beiden Mahnungen nicht drauf steht? Sind die wirklich so dreist?


----------



## Cantemuse (17 September 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Ich hab gerade nochmal mit anderen drüber gesprochen und zweifel nun doch an der Aussage und Ehrlichkeit der Dame vom Verbraucherdienst (kein Verbraucherschutz!).  Vielleicht wollte sie mir nur Angst machen, damit ich dem Verein beitrete, um Hilfe zu bekommen. Denn, wie mir gesagt wurde, kann ein Mahnbescheid nur persönlich zugestellt werden. Also geht der wieder zurück, wenn sie versuchen, ihn bei meiner alten Adresse zuzustellen. 

Seltsam finde ich auch an der Sache, dass Probenfieber und Co in Wellen zu arbeiten scheinen. Bei pika passiert alles zum gleichen Zeitpunkt wie bei mir. Und nimmt man die beiden Forderungen, die ich bekommen ab, einzeln, so sind die auch zeitgleich - sie liegen nämlich ganz genau ein Jahr auseinander. Das wäre schon ein merkwürdiger Zufall, wenn pika und ich am selben Tag diese nicht vorhandenen Verträge abgeschlossen hätten, und ich auch noch den anderen Vertrag am gleichen Tag, nur im anderen Jahr, gemacht hätte. :wall:


----------



## webwatcher (17 September 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Cantemuse schrieb:


> Seltsam finde ich auch an der Sache, dass Probenfieber und Co in Wellen zu arbeiten scheinen.


Das ist  nicht seltsam sondern üblich.
Seit fünf Jahren beobachten wir diese "Wellenbewegungen" bei der gesamten Nutzlosbranche.



Cantemuse schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade nochmal mit anderen drüber gesprochen und zweifel nun doch an der Aussage und Ehrlichkeit der Dame vom Verbraucherdienst (kein Verbraucherschutz!).


um es ganz zurückhaltend zu formulieren: Ich halte überhaupt nichts von diesem Verein.
( Und mit dieser Einschätzung stehe ich nicht allein...)
Das WWW läuft über vor Selbstbelobhudelungen


----------



## Cantemuse (17 September 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



webwatcher schrieb:


> um es ganz zurückhaltend zu formulieren: Ich halte überhaupt nichts von diesem Verein.
> ( Und mit dieser Einschätzung stehe ich nicht allein...)



Dann weiß ich nun, dass ich da nicht mehr anrufen werde. :roll: Also doch lieber der "echte" Verbraucherschutz, wenn's problematisch wird.


----------



## Antiscammer (17 September 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Cantemuse schrieb:


> Sie schicken dann nämlich vielleicht den Mahnbescheid an meine alte Adresse, wo ich ihm nicht widersprechen kann.



Wenn an der alten Adresse das Namensschild nicht mehr am Briefkasten ist, dann darf der Postbote dorthin den Mahnbescheid nicht zustellen.

Sondern er muss ihn dann mit Unzustellbarkeitsvermerk an das Amtsgericht zurückschicken. Das bedeutet, dass der Mahnbescheid nicht wirksam wird. 

Aber ohnehin ist das hier eine überflüssige, rein hypothetische Betrachtung über Orchideen am Südpol. 
Denn die Nutzlos-Abzocker beantragen keine Mahnbescheide, denn die sind denen zu teuer. Siehe die oben bereits verlinkten Artikel.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (17 September 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Cantemuse schrieb:


> ... und bin dann auf der Seite vom Verbraucherdienst e.V.


Das ist doch der Verein, der mit Cold-Calls dafür wirbt, etwa gegen Cold-Calls zu unternehmen zu wollen. 

Die Frau A.K. vom Vorstand des Vereins ist vorher schon durch unseriöse Machenschaften aufgefallen.


----------



## sima69 (22 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hi , habe auch Post von Probefieber.Hatte 2004 Anruf und dummerweise Kontonummer gegeben. Haben dann 2x an einem Tag abgezogen. Habe gleich zurück gebucht. Der Schriftverkehr ging jetzt soweit das ich Post von den Anwälten Schäfer*Varios bekam. Wie soll ich reagieren. Habe von 2004 bis 2008 aber von niemanden etwas gehört. Wer hat Erfahrung oder einen Tip?


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wenn nebenan hinter dem Zaun der Köter kläfft, dann hat der 


keinen Anspruch auf ein Leberwurstbrötchen,
auch keinen Anspruch auf ein Brathähnchen jeden Sonntag,
auch keinen Anspruch auf einen Respektabstand von 1 km,
auch keinen Unterlassungsanspruch gegen das Vorbeilaufen an "seinem" Zaun,
auch keinen Anspruch auf eine Rechtfertigung, weshalb er das alles nicht kriegt.

Irgendwann ist der Köter heiser, und dann hört er von selbst auf.

So ist es auch bei der Nutzlos-Abzocke.


----------



## sima69 (22 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hi. Wie ging das weiter. Habe heute Post von denen bekommen.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Und wo ist das Problem? Papier ist geduldig.


----------



## Cantemuse (22 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Bei mir hat sich bisher nix mehr gerührt. Ich rühr mich auch nicht. :roll:

LG Cantemuse


----------



## sima69 (22 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Problem? Papier ist geduldig.





Cantemuse schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich bisher nix mehr gerührt. Ich rühr mich auch nicht. :roll:
> 
> LG Cantemuse



Ich habe aber Briefe von uniscor und Anwalt . Habe nur zurück geschrieben und widersprochen. Nützt aber nichts. Bekomme immer wieder post.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



sima69 schrieb:


> Bekomme immer wieder post.



Was ist so schlimm daran? Hast Du keine grüne Papiertonne?

Diese Klabautermänner haben gar kein Interesse daran, die Sache vor Gericht zu bringen. Die drohen, mahnen und kläffen nur.


----------



## Cantemuse (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo sima!  Die Briefe vom Anwalt und von dem Inkasso-Unternehmen kannst Du ignorieren. Auf Widersprüche reagieren die ohnehin nicht. Sie spielen nur mit der Angst der Leute. Sei tapfer!   Du solltest erst reagieren, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid zugestellt wird (nicht zu verwechseln mit Mahnung). Aber, wie hier schon oft gesagt wurde, wird das nicht geschehen, weil die Forderungen unberechtigt sind und sie damit gründlich auf die Nase fallen würden.  Lass Dich nicht verunsichern - offenbar haben die viel Geld für Papier. Aber das kommt ja wieder rein, sobald jemand aus Angst zahlt..   LG Cantemuse


----------



## sima69 (4 November 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Cantemuse schrieb:


> Hallo sima!  Die Briefe vom Anwalt und von dem Inkasso-Unternehmen kannst Du ignorieren. Auf Widersprüche reagieren die ohnehin nicht. Sie spielen nur mit der Angst der Leute. Sei tapfer!   Du solltest erst reagieren, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid zugestellt wird (nicht zu verwechseln mit Mahnung). Aber, wie hier schon oft gesagt wurde, wird das nicht geschehen, weil die Forderungen unberechtigt sind und sie damit gründlich auf die Nase fallen würden.  Lass Dich nicht verunsichern - offenbar haben die viel Geld für Papier. Aber das kommt ja wieder rein, sobald jemand aus Angst zahlt..   LG Cantemuse




Heute hatte ich einen Anruf von Kanzlei Schäfer.Wollte nochmal wissen,ob ich nun zahle oder ob er Gerichtliche Mahnbescheid raus kann.War aber eigentlich nicht unfreundlich.Was nun?Hab nichts von einem Widerspruch des Vertrags vorliegen.


----------



## Goblin (4 November 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



> oder ob er Gerichtliche Mahnbescheid raus kann


 
Ich hätt ja gesagt ! Kommt eh keiner. Selbst wenn,man kann sich immer noch wehren. Lass sie doch 1000 mal Mahnen. Freut die Papierindustrie
und die Post

Mal hier lesen Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Sollten tatsächlich in diesem Fall Ananas am Südpol wachsen und tatsächlich ein Mahnbescheid kommen ...

... na und?

Komplett widersprechen und gut is ...
Ein Mahnbescheid ist *kein* Schuldtitel

guggst Du da >>> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Captain Picard (4 November 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



sima69 schrieb:


> oder ob er Gerichtliche Mahnbescheid raus kann.


Wen er unbedingt 23€ zum Fenster rauswerfen will 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html#post190817
Einen  MB kriegt man nur vom Gericht per Vorkasse ...

Die würde er nach ( bei Widerspruch ) nur wiederkriegen,  wenn er klagt  *und *den Prozess gewinnt.
Die Chance dafür ( und das weiß der Knabe ganz genau) ist erheblich geringer als auf den Jackpot

Alles nur dummes Gelaber


----------



## stefff (29 November 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Verein, der mit Cold-Calls dafür wirbt, etwa gegen Cold-Calls zu unternehmen zu wollen.
> 
> Die Frau A.K. vom Vorstand des Vereins ist vorher schon durch unseriöse Machenschaften aufgefallen.



Hi !

und, wie ist es ausgegangen bzw. weitergegangen ?
Meine mutte hat den gleichen Stress mit der Fa. FOCUS Forderungsmanagemnt..
Und die rufen mittlerweile auch an...

LG
Steff


----------



## Goblin (29 November 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



> und, wie ist es ausgegangen bzw. weitergegangen ?


 
Wahrscheinlich so
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 November 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



stefff schrieb:


> Meine mutte hat den gleichen Stress mit der Fa. FOCUS Forderungsmanagemnt..Und die rufen mittlerweile auch an...


Was spricht dafür, sich den gequirlten Dünnpfiff der Locus anzuhören?
Was spricht dagegen, einfach aufzulegen?


----------



## Hippo (29 November 2010)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen, einfach aufzulegen?



Das hier ...
Ist zu schön um solche Gelegenheiten vorübergehen zu lassen 
Hitparade zum Ärgern von CCAs - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Klabauter (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Ich poste hier einfach mal meine Post die ich, was Probenfieber betrifft, an Uniscore verfasst habe. Seitdem ist nämlich Ruhe. Zuvor bekam ich Post von El Inkasso. Deren Schriftverkehr leitete ich in Form einer Beschwerde an den BdIU (Bund deutscher Inkassounternehmen) weiter, worauf sich El Inkasso bei mir entschuldigte und als Ausrede angab, jemand hätte meine Daten missbraucht. Hier also das Schreiben (Meine Adressdatean sind hier im Forum natürlich nicht angegeben):

 ...... ....

  .....................
  .....................

  uniscore GmbH
  Gabelsberger Str. 3
  67227 Frankenthal

  AUTO / 0000000


  03.06.2010


  Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

  Probenfieber stellt unberechtigte Forderungen an mich.
  Gegen dieses Unternehmen laufen mehrere Anzeigen wegen Betrug, Nötigung usw. 
  Einfach mal googeln und Sie wissen Bescheid.
  Unberechtigte  Forderungen an mich versuchte seit 2008 „El Inkasso“ einzutreiben.
  Nach einer Beschwerde beim Bund Deutscher Inkassounternehmen wurde dies unterlassen.
  Zunächst mache ich Ihnen keinen Vorwurf, da Probenfieber ohnehin bei Ihnen falsche Angaben tätigte.
  Die unberechtigte Forderung bezog sich auf das Jahr 2004, die lt. Gesetz ohnehin verjährt ist.
  Eine Rechnung, bzw. einen gültigen Vertrag vom 30.06.2009 gibt es ebenfalls nicht und ist aus der Luft gegriffen.
  Ich wünsche Ihnen nun viel Spaß beim „Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid“.
  Dem wird unverzüglich widersprochen als dann ich mich auf das Gerichtsverfahren freue.
  Dann habe ich nämlich die Möglichkeit, Probenfieber, bzw. „Trave GmbH“ den Garaus zu machen.
  Da aber Abzocker anonym bleiben wollen, bzw. kleine Feiglinge sind, wird es dazu nicht kommen.
  Bekomme ich weitere Nötigungsschreiben von Ihnen (Mein Papierkorb freut sich), Mache ich Sie mit einer Aufwandsentschädigung von 5000,00 EUR haftbar.
  Des Weiteren fordere ich Sie auf, meine bei Ihnen gespeicherten Daten unverzüglich zu löschen, da „Trave GmbH“ diese illegal beschafft hat und damit gegen das Datenschutzgesetz verstößt. 
  Sie machen sich andernfalls einer Mittäterschaft schuldig.
  Gegen „Trave GmbH“ reiche ich Anzeige wegen Stalking, Betrug und Verstoß gegen das Datenschutzgesetz ein.
  Sie haben nun die Möglichkeit Seriosität unter Beweis zu stellen oder als unseriöses Unternehmen, welches mit Abzockern zusammenarbeitet abgestempelt zu werden.
  Die Medien warten drauf…

  Mit freundlichem Gruß

  ............. ............


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Naja, die Haftbarkeit mit 5000.- Euro wirst Du gegenüber dem Inkassobüro gerichtlich nicht durchgesetzt bekommen. Inkassobüros haben zwar keine Sonderrechte in Deutschland, sie dürfen nur kläffen und herumnölen. Aber andererseits haben sie auch Narrenfreiheit, niemand verbietet ihnen, gegenüber rechtsunkundigen Verbrauchern unberechtigte Forderungen einzutreiben und dabei mit unverhältnismässigen Drohungen zu arbeiten. Im Ausland fast überall verboten, aber in Deutschland leider ein Kavaliersdelikt. 
https://www.antispam-ev.de/news/ind...-ist-ein-Abzockerparadies.-Wie-kommt-das.html

Nicht mal die rot-grüne Bundesregierung hatte es für notwendig gehalten, die Pflichten beim Forderungseinzug in einem verbindlichen Kodex festzuschreiben. Von einer schwarz-gelben Regierung darf man das erst recht nicht erwarten. Besonders die blau-gelbe Partei wird sich hiergegen vehement wehren.

In den USA könnte man bei fortgesetzten Mahnungen trotz Streitigstellen der Forderung auf bis zu 1000 $ Schadenersatz klagen. Geht in Deutschland nicht. Weder das wachsweich formulierte RDG noch das UWG geben hierzu eine schlüssige Rechtsgrundlage für einen Unterlassungsanspruch gegen das Inkassobüro her. Man kann allenfalls gegen den Mandanten des Inkassobüros, also gegen die Hokuspokusfirma, auf negative Feststellung klagen. Dann muss man allerdings hinterher zusehen, wie man von dieser Klabauterfirma anschließend die Rechtskosten beitreibt.


----------



## Klabauter (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Natürlich hast Du Recht Antiscammer. Mir ging es nicht darum 5000 EUR einzufordern. Das ich damit im Härtefall keinen Erfolg habe ist mir klar. Ich wollte denen nur zeigen, dass ich nicht auf den Kopf gefallen bin. Zumal in den Schreiben von El Inkasso und Uniscore der größte Blödsinn steht, was vor Gericht ebenfalls keinen Bestand hätte. Jedoch fühlte ich mich von deren Schreiben einfach belästigt. Den Spieß habe ich einfach umgedreht. Mit Erfolg.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Klabauter schrieb:


> Mit Erfolg.


Inwiefern?  Die Mailroboter sind ziemlich schmerzunempfindlich...


----------



## Klabauter (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Per Mail habe ich von denen nie irgendwelche Mahnungen bekommen. Es war alles auf dem Postweg. Eine E-Mail-Adresse haben die von mir ohnehin nicht.
Die letzte Mahnung bekam ich im Juni 2010. Nach meiner Antwort, die hier gepostet ist, ist wie gesagt Ruhe. Sollte das so bleiben, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass bei Uniscore tatsächlig Leute sitzen, die über etwas mehr Hirnmasse verfügen als bei El Inkasso.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:11:38 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:03:45 ----------

...und noch eins! Bekomme ich nochmal ein Mahnschreiben, in dem Probenfieber Geld von mir haben will, stelle ich ebenfalls Forderungen an Trave GmbH (Probenfieber). Bei Nichtzahlung wende ich mich an ein Inkassobüro.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Das dürfte  Zufall sein Es ist höchst unwahrscheinlich, dass zigtausende von  
Antwortbriefen sorgfältig studiert werden  oder glaubst du  wärst der einzige, 
der diesen Schreibdrang besitzt? 
In  TV-Berichten  wurde gezeigt wie containerweise bei Abofallenkonkurrenten 
Antwortbriefe  der Wertstoffverwertung zugeführt wurden.


Klabauter schrieb:


> Sollte das so bleiben, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass bei
> Uniscore tatsächlig Leute sitzen, die über etwas mehr Hirnmasse verfügen als bei El Inkasso.


Ein höchst gewagte Annahme


----------



## Becker (24 Februar 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo Leute

Ich bin neu hier aber habe genau das Problem mit dem  Inkassounternehmen Uniscore. Habe schon mehrere Rechnungen von denen  bekommen. Letztes Jahr habe ich denen einen Brief vom Verbraucherschutz  geschrieben das meine Frau nie etwas bestellt oder bekommen hat. Zu dem  Zeitpunkt wie Probenfieber geschrieben hat das meine Frau sich da  verewigt hat (2005) hatten wir garkein Internet! Somit ist auch die  angegebene IP Adresse nicht von uns. 
Ein Anruf von mir bei der Firme Uniscore war über 4 Tage besetzt sogar am Sonntag. 
Angegebene Telefonnummer von 2010     06233-3694100
Angegebene Telefonnummer von 2011     0621-59176100

Nachdem  ich dann im Internet noch nach der Adresse gestöbert habe bin ich auf  die Rechtsanwalts Kanzlei Schäfer Valerio gekommen die im selben Gebäude  untergebracht sind wie die Firma Uniscor. Dort habe ich dann auch  angerufen. Plötzlich wollte sich jemand meiner annehmen obwohl ich nur  gefragt habe ob sie das Inkasso Unternehmen kennen.
Ja sie arbeiten  mit dem Unternehmen zusammen war die Aussage. Ich fragte dann nach einer  Telefonnummer von Uniscore wo ich die erreichen kann doch sie verwiesen  auf die oben genannte Nummer, über diese würden sie sich auch mit  Uniscore in verbindung setzen. Als ich ihnen sagte das diese diese  Nummer 24 Stunden besetzt ist konnten sie mir keinerlei weitere auskunft  geben. Meine Unterlagen sind aber wohl auch bei der Kanzlei Schäfer im  PC weil diese auch gleich die Daten von meiner Frau hatten.

So die nächsten 3 Rechnungen sind jetzt gekommen

1. 247,53€
2. 259,48€
3. 276,54€
zahlbar bis zum 07.03.2011

Auflistung:
Hauptforderung                                59,88
Zinsen                                            22,89
Mahnspesen                                    30,00
Auskunftskosten                                9,88
Inkassokosten                                  72,59
Kontoführungskosten                         42,30
1,3 Gebühr gem Nr. 2300 VV RVG         32,50
Auslagenpauschale                              6,50

Gesammt                                        276,54 €
So  langsam verliehre ich meine Geduld und werde wohl den Rechtsanwalt  einschalten. Meine Frau hat mich schon davon abgehalten da direkt hin zu  fahren und in der Firma Probenfieber aufzuräumen. Aber lange dauert das  nicht mehr dann bin ich selber da und kläre das auf meine Weise! Ich  komme schließlich vom DORF da regelt man sowas anders!

Vielleich kann mir ja sonst noch jemand helfen...


mit Kamaradschaftlichen Grüssen

Markus


----------



## Goblin (24 Februar 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



> Vielleich kann mir ja sonst noch jemand helfen...


Für Mahnmüll in Papierform gibts Mülltonnen


----------



## Hippo (24 Februar 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Becker schrieb:


> ...Meine Frau hat mich schon davon abgehalten da direkt hin zu  fahren und in der Firma Probenfieber aufzuräumen. Aber lange dauert das  nicht mehr dann bin ich selber da und kläre das auf meine Weise! Ich  komme schließlich vom DORF da regelt man sowas anders!



An Deiner Stelle würde ich meine Frau mal in den Arm nehmen und ihr dafür danken ...
In der Stadt wird DAS nämlich auch anders geregelt als am Dorf.
Und bei allem Verständnis für Deine Wut - die Verantwortlichen triffst Du dort garantiert nicht an.


----------



## Becker (28 Februar 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Also meint ihr abwarten?
In anderen Foren habe ich gelesen das es da schon angeblich zu einer Pfändung gekommen ist, was ich mir allerdings nicht so richtig vorstellen kann da sie ja eigendlich nichts handfestes gegen uns in der Hand haben.Aber vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus, ich werde mich wohl dann bald wieder melden wenn die nächste Rechnung kommt.

mit Kameradschaftlichen Grüssen
Becker


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Becker schrieb:


> In anderen Foren habe ich gelesen das es da schon angeblich zu einer Pfändung gekommen ist, was ich mir allerdings nicht so richtig vorstellen kann da sie ja eigendlich nichts handfestes gegen uns in der Hand haben.


In andern Foren hab ich schon   unendlich viel Schwachsinn  gelesen und das gehört auch dazu.
Teilweise scheinen solche Postings von  Abzockern selber zu stammen um User zu verunsichern. 
Nicht überall wird aufmerksam  moderiert


----------



## Goblin (28 Februar 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



> In anderen Foren...


Pfänden kann und darf nur ein Gerichtsvollzieher. ABER dazu muss ein vollstreckbarer Titel vorliegen. Dazu müsste der Probenheini Klagen und auch Gewinnen. Wenn man dann immer noch nicht zahlt kann der Gerichtsvollzieher kommen und eure Unterhosen pfänden. Also nicht alles glauben was in anderen Foren so für ein Blödsinn geschrieben wird

Ist wie mit den Brieffreundschaften mit Abzockern. Viele raten dazu,können aber keinen nachvollziehbaren Grund nennen warum man das machen soll. Also nicht irre machen lassen


----------



## Becker (28 Februar 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Was soll das,
tja und nun haben sie meinen Schwiegervater auch bekommen.
101,00€ Rechnung von *Content4U GmbH hat er gerade bekommen.
Was soll das ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr habe noch nie probleme gehabt im Internet, bin 36 Jahre und nun so eine geballte scheiße hier.....
*


----------



## Goblin (28 Februar 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Für Mahnmüll in Papierform gibts Mülltonnen. Wenn die Hinweise von hier nicht reichen,Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale. Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist in Deutschland leider verboten


----------



## Hippo (28 Februar 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Becker schrieb:


> Was soll das,
> tja und *nun haben sie meinen Schwiegervater* auch bekommen.
> 101,00€ Rechnung von Content4U GmbH hat er gerade bekommen.
> Was soll das *ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr habe noch nie probleme gehabt im Internet*, bin 36 Jahre und nun so eine geballte scheiße hier.....



Ja wer nun?
Dein Schwiegervater oder Du
Oder beide?

Seis drum, der Thread hat mehr als 440 Seiten und läuft seit  			20.04.2004
Bisher sind nur die ihr Geld losgeworden die uns nicht kannten und drauf reingefallen sind.
Sollte jemand NACH dem Studium unserer Seiten hier bezahlt haben - selber schuld.
Wer sich die Ratschläge hier zu Herzen genommen hat besitzt sein Geld noch immer oder hat es für hoffentlich sinnvollere Dinge ausgegeben.
Und das Studium dieses Threads kann ich Dir nur auf Wärmste empfehlen.


----------



## Bulli007 (9 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo liebe Probenfiebergemeinde,
nach den ganzen Versuchen der letzten Jahre, mich durch Probenfieber abzuzocken, sei es durch illegales Abbuchender besagten 59.88EUR oder durch EL-Incasso, ich hatte hier schon früher darüber gepostet, geht es nun in eine neue Runde. Nachdem vor fast genau einem Jahr von Probenfieber versucht wurde, diese Summe von meinem Konto rechtswidrig und vergeblich abzubuchen, bekam ich heute gleich zwei Briefe von einer "uniscore GmbH" mit jeweils Summen von 197.67EUR für das Jahr 2005 und 190.48EUR für das Jahr 2006, welche ich bis 21.03.2011 zu zahlen hätte. Diese Forderungen würden für ein angebliches Abbo bei der Firma Pressevertrieb Trave GmbH-probenfieber.de stehen. Ich habe nun so die Nase voll von der Penetrantheit dieser Firma, daß ich mich nun genötigt sehe, zum einen einen Anwalt einzuschalten und zum anderen Strafanzeige "wegen des Verdachts des gewerbsmäßigen und bandenmäßigen Betruges" gegen die Firma Pressevertrieb Trave GmbH zu stellen. Des weiteren wäre zu überlegen, auch noch den Herrn Meyer der Sat1-Sendung "Akte2011" einzuschalten. Ich kann nur jedem Betroffenen raten, es mir gleich zu tun und *nicht zu zahlen* denn nur so kann es klappen, denen das Handwerk zu zahlen!!!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Das sind ohnehin verjährte Forderungen. Zwar muss man da erst Einrede erheben, aber das könnte man ja auch noch in einem Gerichtsverfahren tun. Da hätte man ja notfalls Vertreter des Forderungsinhabers am Tisch, wenn man nicht weiß, wohin mit der Einrede.

Lust auf Brieffreundschaft? Dann schreibe denen doch mal, dass die Forderungen verjährt sind. Wahrscheinlich ignorieren die das ganz elegant.


----------



## Affenhirn200 (9 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Guten Abend !
Ich wäre sehr vorsichtig bei Probenfieber !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich habe auch mal wieder Post von der Firma Probenfieber erhalten.
Dieses mal allerdings über ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren.(gelber Umschlag)
Habe auch beim Verbraucherschutz angerufen und die haben mir gesagt,dass es sich um eine unseriöse Firma handeln muss.
Mal sehen,ob ich gewinne ,oder die Gerichtskosten tragen darf.
Hat jemand von Ihnen vieleicht schon ein en Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen ?
VIele Grüße Ch


----------



## Goblin (9 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



> Ich wäre sehr vorsichtig bei Probenfieber


 Immer diese Panikmacherei hier :unzufrieden:

Lesen
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



> Habe auch beim Verbraucherschutz angerufen und die haben mir gesagt,dass es sich um eine unseriöse Firma handeln muss


Ist uns hier bereits seit dem 20.04.2004 bekannt


----------



## Captain Picard (9 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Ob unser kleiner Angsthase und Panikverbreiter mal geschaut hat, 
wann dieser Thread gestartet   worden ist?  
am 20.04.*2004*

In sieben Jahren ist *niemand* gerichtlich zur Zahlung gezwungen worden. 

Der Laden gehört zu den "Pionieren" der Abofallenabzocke 

Zum gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid empfiehlt sich auch die Lektüre dieses Threads >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
Dort wird er in allen Einzelheiten erläutert und vor allem  dies 
sollten sich die  Mahnbescheidshysteristen  einbleuen: 


> Man beachte auch die Belehrung am Ende des Dokuments:
> 
> *"Das Gericht hat nicht geprüft, ob dem Antragsteller der Anspruch zusteht."*


----------



## Affenhirn200 (9 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Ist ja gut,ist ja gut !!!!
Ich höre ja schon auf zu zittern,OK ??!!!!!!!!!!!
Aber so ein Brief kostet ja Geld,deshalb habe ich schon etwas geschluckt !
Aber mir fällt gerade ein,dass mein Nachmieter den letzten Inkasso-Bief mit unbekannt verzogen ``zurück in den kasten Gesteckt hat.
Vieleicht haben die ja gehofft,dass ich die Frist versäume.Glaubt ihr echt nicht ,dass ich zahlen muss ?


----------



## Goblin (9 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



> Aber mir fällt gerade ein,dass mein Nachmieter den letzten Inkasso-Bief mit unbekannt verzogen ``zurück in den kasten Gesteckt hat


Bitte nicht wieder alles in einen Pott werfen. Inkassobriefe kommen von einem Inkassobüro. Mahnbescheide immer vom Gericht


> Aber so ein Brief kostet ja Geld


23 Euro um genau zu sein. Das muss der Antragsteller erstmal vorstrecken damit das Gericht überhaupt tätig wird. Verliert der Antragsteller oder klagt erst gar nicht ist das Geld weg


> Glaubt ihr echt nicht ,dass ich zahlen muss


Warum solltest Du ?


----------



## Affenhirn200 (9 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

vieleicht war ich ja vor 2 jahren mal auf dieser seite und habe es vergessen.
habe keine Ahnung.Habe aber nie eine Probe erhalten,nie eine Rechnung und auch keine Konto-Abbuchung.
Ich habe nur diesen gelben Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erhalten und letztes jahr einen Inkasso-Schrieb.

Ich denke nur,dass die keine 23 Euro umsonst ausgeben würden,laso müssen die sich doch sicher sein,oder ?
Gruß Ch


----------



## Goblin (9 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



> Ich denke nur,dass die keine 23 Euro umsonst ausgeben würden,laso müssen die sich doch sicher sein,oder


Man spekuliert darauf dass der Widerspruchtermien verpennt wird,der Brief unbeachtet im Müll landet oder jemand vor lauter Muffensausen -D) zahlt


----------



## Affenhirn200 (9 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Vielen Dank estmal.
Der Winter hat mich finanziell schon gebeutelt und sowas würd mich jetzt fertig machen.

Also lohnt es sich für die ja nur,wenn 2 von 10 Abgemahnten zahlen.
Bei mir sind es nämlich nur 240 Euro.

Aber falls Sie mal etwas über einen Fall vor Gericht hören,dann schreiben Sie es bitte hier rein ,OK ?

Ich bin echt fertig.
Gruß CH


----------



## Hippo (10 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Scan den Mahnbescheid oder das was Du dafür hältst mal ein und schicke es an das Mod-Team 

>>> Impressum: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Irgendwie kommt mir das recht spanisch vor daß grade Probenfieber das Geld für einen Mahnbescheid ausgibt.
Es kam oft genug schon vor daß eines der Inkassoschreiben auch im gelben Umschlag kam auf dem groß "Mahnbescheid" stand


----------



## Affenhirn200 (12 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Halllo ! Leider kam der Brief direkt vom Amtsgericht,wohin ich den Wiederspruch auch zurückgeschickt habe.Heute kam die Annahmebestätigung des Amtsgerichts.
Vieleicht war es nicht gut,dass meine Nachmieterin das Inkassoschreiben mit dem Aufdruck unbekannt verzogen an die zurückgeschickt hat.
Das Inkassounternehmen ,dass als letztes geschrieben hatte,hieß übrigens uniscore,dass davor el inkasso glaube ich. Die Rechtsanwälte,die den Mahnbescheid beantragt haben ,heißen Valerio und Schäfer oder so .
Oh,oh,dass wird noch stressig.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Affenhirn200 schrieb:


> Oh,oh,dass wird noch stressig.


Entweder es geschieht gar nichts  oder  der Laden würde klagen, was eine  absolute Premiere wäre.

Die Aufmerksamkeit  der Presse wäre  dir  ( und  dem Laden )  100% sicher.
Bezweifle  aber, dass jetzt noch etwas kommt.

Hier steht, wie ein Mahnverfahren weitergehen kann 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html#post275915

Halte jede Wette, dass es so weitergeht, wie in den letzten Absätzen  beschrieben: 


> -> Das Mahnverfahren erledigt sich, weil der Gläubiger es nicht fortsetzt.


----------



## Goblin (12 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



> Vieleicht war es nicht gut,dass meine Nachmieterin das Inkassoschreiben mit dem Aufdruck unbekannt verzogen an die zurückgeschickt hat


Briefe vom Inkasso haben nicht mit Mahnbescheide zu tun


> dass als letztes geschrieben hatte,hieß übrigens uniscore,dass davor el inkasso glaube ich


Google mal nach diesen Inkassoklitschen. Wirst Dich wundern


----------



## Hippo (12 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Affenhirn200 schrieb:


> Halllo ! Leider kam der Brief direkt vom Amtsgericht,wohin ich den Wiederspruch auch zurückgeschickt habe.Heute kam die Annahmebestätigung des Amtsgerichts.



Gelesen Goblin ?
Wäre tatsächlich eine Premiere


----------



## Captain Picard (12 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Affenhirn200 schrieb:


> Leider kam der Brief direkt vom Amtsgericht,


Welches Amtsgericht ist es denn?


----------



## Hippo (12 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Ich erahne den Hintergrund Deiner Frage - aber DAS hätte ´ne absolut neue Stufe der Mahnpupserei erreicht...


----------



## Affenhirn200 (14 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Es ist das Amtsgericht mayen.Was glaubt ihr denn,wann etwa die Vorladung kommen könnte ?


----------



## Captain Picard (14 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Affenhirn200 schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr denn,wann etwa die Vorladung kommen könnte ?


Es gibt keine  Vorladung. Du scheinst  absolut noch  nichts gelesen zu haben

Lies das hier >>  Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

und das hier >>  Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

und das hier >>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

In den extrem seltenen  Fällen eines Mahnbescheides ist nach dem Widerspruch bisher immer Ruhe gewesen. 

Warum überhaupt ein MB rausgegangen ist?  Irgendetwas muß hier  anders abgelaufen sein 
als bei allen anderen  bisher in sieben Jahren Betroffenen.


----------



## Affenhirn200 (14 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Danke erstmal !!! Ich habe es gelesen,aber ich habe trotzdem schiss vor den Typen.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Affenhirn200 schrieb:


> aber ich habe trotzdem schiss vor den Typen.


Das ist die Absicht bei der Drohkasperletheatervorstellung für die  die 23€ geblecht haben


----------



## Goblin (15 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



> Was glaubt ihr denn,wann etwa die Vorladung kommen könnte ?


Also ich schätze mal so Mitte Juni 2074. Kann aber auch später sein


----------



## Hippo (15 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Antwort selbst gelöscht, hatte die Antworten auf S47 auf den Post http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/31146-rechnung-von-probenfieber-46.html#post333911 übersehen


----------



## jupp11 (15 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Das ist die Absicht bei der Drohkasperletheatervorstellung für die  die 23€ geblecht haben


Halte das Ganze hier  für eine Kasperlevorstellung. Warum sollte der Laden auf einmal 23€ investieren? 
Bevor hier keine Beweise für den angeblichen Mahnbescheid vorgelegt werden, glaube ich die Story nicht.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Affenhirn200 schrieb:


> Es ist das Amtsgericht mayen.Was glaubt ihr denn,wann etwa die Vorladung kommen könnte ?



Das Amtsgericht Mayen gehört zum Bundesland Rheinland-Pfalz. Es ist dort das zuständige Mahngericht. Allerdings wäre es für Probenfieber.de eigentlich gar nicht zuständig, denn der "Dienstleister" haust (zumindest laut Angaben im Impressum) in Lübeck.



			
				Impressum von probenkasper schrieb:
			
		

> Das Angebot unter www.probenfieber.de Kostenlose Warenproben ist ein Projekt der Firma:
> Pressevertrieb Trave GmbH ~ Hochofenstrasse 21 ~ 23569 Lübeck



Lübeck liegt aber in Schleswig-Holstein, und hier wäre ausschließlich und nur das AG Schleswig zuständiges Mahngericht.
mahngerichte.de - Mahngerichte

Denn zuständig ist immer und nur das Mahngericht für den Gerichtsbezirk des Forderungsstellers.

Also: bis wir hier nicht den Scan des Mahnbescheids gesehen haben, ist auch das hier nur mal wieder eine der vielen, vielen Enten, die nur Panik und Verwirrung stiften sollen.


----------



## Affenhirn200 (15 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo mal wieder !
Ich habe sicher sonst andere Dinge vor nach der Arbeit.Also ,warum sollte ich hier solch eine Geschichte auftischen ???
:roll:
Den Scan kann ich leider wirklich nicht liefern,da der Mahnbescheid in Mayen liegt.
Vieleicht gibt es dort einen Sitz oder Valerio und Schäfer schicken von allen möglichen Amtsgerichten solche Bescheide.
Ich habe bestimmt schon 4-5 Stunden vor dem PC verbracht deshalb und ich habe nichts von Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheiden gehört.
Und jemandem erstmal grundsätzlich zu unterstellen,dass er lügt,ist etwas bescheuert finde ich.
Aufmerksamkeit finde ich auch anders.:-?
Aber über alle anderen Antwort-Texte freue ich mich.
Gruß Christian


----------



## Antiscammer (15 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Der Mahnbescheid würde einerseits in Mayen liegen, aber Du müsstest ihn zugestellt bekommen haben. Gelber Brief mit Postzustellungskurkunde. Den müsstest Du also vorliegen haben.
Und nur den möchten wir hier gern mal per Scan sehen, persönliche Daten natürlich anonymisiert.

Dazu einfach den Mahnbescheid kopieren (geht mit jedem Scanner), dann auf der Kopie die persönlichen Daten mit schwarzem Edding streichen (gehen uns nämlich nichts an), und die Kopie dann nochmal scannen, als pdf oder jpg, und hier hochladen. Ist das zuviel verlangt? 

Und Schäfer und Valerio kann auch nicht "von allen möglichen Gerichten" Mahnbescheide schicken. Das geht nicht.
Nochmal: zuständiges Mahngericht wäre nur das AG Schleswig, alle anderen würden sich meiner Meinung nach für "nicht zuständig" erklären, weil sie für den Gerichtsbezirk des Forderungsstellers nicht zuständig sind.


----------



## Affenhirn200 (15 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

das ist sicherlich nicht zuviel verlangt.ich habe nur gesagt,dass es unfreundlich ist,jemanden eine Lüge zu unterstellen.Nach einer Kopie zu fragen ist voll ok !!!
Ich bin ja hier um Ratschläge zu erhalten.Habe keinen Scanner aber wenn du mir deine E-Mail Adresse gibst,schicke ich dir sofort ein Foto.
Gruß Christian

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:43:45 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:37:17 ----------

oder kann ich hier ein foto hochladen ?


----------



## Antiscammer (15 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Es kann sein, dass das Hochladen von Dateien hier bei Neumitgliedern eine Weile gesperrt ist (weiß ich nicht genau). Ansonsten geht es hier nämlich über "Anhänge verwalten", beim Beitragserstellen.

Ansonsten kann man das z.B. auch bei picmirror.de hochladen.


----------



## Affenhirn200 (15 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

habe es bei facebook hochgeladen. Christian Kluge Lüchow Dannenberg Lübbow


----------



## Hippo (15 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo Affenhirn200
was glaubst Du wieviele Bären uns hier schon aufgebunden werden sollten (oder besser anderen Mitlesern)
Deswegen gilt hier die Devise "Trau schau wem"
Mit den hier bereits enttarnten Ubooten könnten wir die Marine eines kleineren Staates ausrüsten. Nimm´ das Mißtrauen deswegen nicht persönlich, aber versteh uns hier auch daß wir im Sinne unserer Leser extrem mißtrauisch sind


----------



## Affenhirn200 (15 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

das bei picmirror hab ich nicht verstanden,da muss ich so links eingeben.
Hast das Foto gesehen ? wenn ja ,dann siehst du ja ,dass ich nicht spinne.
Gruß Christian


----------



## Goblin (15 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



> Christian Kluge Lüchow Dannenberg Lübbow


Mit diesem komischen Namen,oder was dass sein soll,gibt es bei Facebook niemanden


> das bei picmirror hab ich nicht verstanden


Du lädtst das Foto da hoch und den Link denn Du dann bekommst kopierst Du hier rein. Was ist daran so schwer ??

So z.B
http://img.secretpicdump.com/thumbnail_7064_7cd4f_testgifvorschau.jpg


----------



## Affenhirn200 (15 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

warscheinlich ist es für leute,die jeden tag am pc sitzen ,garnicht schwer !!!
Ich wusste bis eben allerdings nicht,was ich machen muss.
Aber vielen Dank

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 23:02:48 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 23:00:25 ----------


http://img.secretpicdump.com/thumbnail_7065_ed61d_pict0246.jpg


---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 23:06:22 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 23:02:48 ----------

Falls immer noch jemand voller mißtrauen ist,kann ich morgen noch im blauen tönnchen nach dem gelben umschlag sehen.will jetzt nur nicht mit taschenlampe raus.


----------



## Goblin (15 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Das beweist gar nichts. Der Rückschein kann zu irgendeinem Einschreiben ans Amtsgericht gehören


----------



## Affenhirn200 (15 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

christian ist ein vorname und kluge ein nachname Lüchow-dannenberg ist ein landkreis und lübbow ein wohnort

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 23:10:47 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 23:08:18 ----------

weshalb soll ich überhaupt etwas beweisen ? wieso glaubst du mir das nicht einfach.Was könnte ich denn davon haben?welcher vorteil könnte für mich dabei rausspringen?


----------



## Hippo (15 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Wer was behauptet was doch "geringfügig jeder Erfahrung widerspricht" sollte den Nachweis dazu führen können.


----------



## Affenhirn200 (15 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

da steht zum beispiel auch ein datum drauf.ich habe vor deiner aufforderung schon gesagt,dass es aus mayen kam und ich schicke auch nicht jeden monat einschreiben an amtsgerichte.
ich wussste ja nicht,dass man vorher beweise sammenln muss um hier ernst genommen zu werden.Das wiederspruch schreiben werde ich wohl nicht wiedererhalten

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 23:17:57 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 23:15:05 ----------

ich konnte doch vorher nicht ahnen ,dass ich der erste mensch auf erden bin ,der nen mahnbescheid von probenfieber bekommt.falls es zum verfahren kommt,lade ich aber gerne ein.vieleicht findet sich noch nen zeuge,dass ich nicht der einzige bin,der sich betrogen fühlt


----------



## Hippo (15 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Wo ist für Dich jetzt das Problem den Mahnbescheid (Kopie) an die Forenleitung zu schicken?
Entweder per Mail oder Fax?


----------



## Affenhirn200 (15 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

ich habe das ding doch ans gericht zurück geschickt.es war ein aufklappbarer zettel,wo vorne drauf stand,was die wollen und auf der zweiten seite konnte ich den wiederspruch eintragen.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 23:40:14 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 23:35:23 ----------

die tatsache,dass mir hier keiner so richtig glauben kann,lässt allerdings nichts gutes erahnen.


----------



## Goblin (15 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Eigentlich schickt man nur diesen Zettel da hin
SecretPicDump - einfach und sicher Bilder speichern


> die tatsache,dass mir hier keiner so richtig glauben kann,lässt allerdings nichts gutes erahnen


Wie sollen wir das verstehen ?


----------



## Hippo (15 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Cool down, und wenns wieder was "amtliches" gibt helfen wir Dir schon ...


----------



## Affenhirn200 (15 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

das ganze bringt gerade auch nichts .ich kann nicht sbeweisen und wenn ja,dann sagt es mir wie !
Andernfalls schenkt ihr mir wohl erst glauben,wenn sich das gericht melden sollte .ich denke,dass ich nen gerichtlichen mahnbescheid von einem inkasso-brief unterscheiden kann.
falls noch etwas kommt,melde ich mich mit sofort geliefertem beweis.

Vielen Dank nochmals !!!
Gruß Christian

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 23:52:13 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 23:49:12 ----------

na das es warscheinlich nicht jeden tag vorkommt oder das zumindest nicht jeden tag jemand mit solch einem anliegen hier in forum schneit. mir wäre es liber ,wenn es tausende mahnbescheide gäbe.
so war es gemeint.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Beweisen musst Du erst mal nichts. Wer einen Anspruch behauptet, muss zunächst für die Beweise sorgen.



Affenhirn200 schrieb:


> mir wäre es liber ,wenn es tausende mahnbescheide gäbe.
> so war es gemeint.


Klar. Die könnten auf einen Schlag Rechtssicherheit schaffen. Aber zum einen ist genau das nicht gewünscht und ein Mahnbescheid kostet ja auch erst mal den Antragsteller Geld. Und in der Branche will man Geld ja nicht verbrennen sondern horten. Verdienen wäre der falsche Begriff.


----------



## Antiscammer (16 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Selbst, wenn der Mahnbescheid echt war: dann ist mir nach wie vor nicht klar, wieso da das AG Mayen zuständig sein soll.


----------



## jupp11 (16 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Affenhirn200 schrieb:


> ich habe nur gesagt,dass es unfreundlich ist,jemanden eine Lüge zu unterstellen.


Was soll das?  Niemand hat etwas von Lüge geschrieben.
 Mein gutes Recht ist etwas zu glauben oder auch nicht und  bevor der Beweis 
 nicht vorliegt,  glaube  ich es eben nicht.


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Selbst, wenn der Mahnbescheid echt war: dann ist mir nach wie vor nicht klar, wieso da das AG Mayen zuständig sein soll.


Dieses seltsame Inkassounternehmen hockt in Ludwigshafen (RLP). Vielleicht deshalb Mayen? Könnte schon sein, dass die mal einen "Versuchsballon" losließen.

NB: Die Verbraucherzentrale RLP ist direkt gegenüber; die müssten sich gegenseitig in die Fenster sehen können! 

In der Ludwigstraße herrscht z.Zt. ein Leerstand von ca. 70 %. Da gibts günstig etwas zu mieten!


----------



## Antiscammer (16 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Trotzdem ist das Inkassobüro nur Prozessbevollmächtigter. Zuständiges Mahngericht ist m.W. aber nicht das im Gerichtsbezirk des Prozessbevollmächtigten, sondern im Bezirk des Forderungsinhabers. Der muss ja beim MB genau bezeichnet werden.

Möglich ist natürlich, dass das AG Mayen die Zuständigkeit nicht richtig geprüft hat, oder dass die Forderung angeblich oder tatsächlich abgetreten wurde.


----------



## Teleton (17 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Affenhirn200 schrieb:


> ich habe das ding doch ans gericht zurück geschickt.es war ein aufklappbarer zettel,wo vorne drauf stand,was die wollen und auf der zweiten seite konnte ich den wiederspruch eintragen.


Hast Du den großen grauen Faltzettel und das lachsfarbene Formular zurückgeschickt? Eigentlich muß nur der lachsfarbene Widerspruch ausgefüllt zurüchgeschickt werden. Egal ist unschädlich.

Stand Probenfieber als Antragsteller (links unteres Viertel) oder gab es eine Mitteilung über eine Abtretung (rechts unteres Viertel)?



Affenhirn200 schrieb:


> die tatsache,dass mir hier keiner so richtig glauben kann,lässt allerdings nichts gutes erahnen.


Es gab halt schon mehr Nebelkerzen als echte Mahnbescheide. Bisher hört es sich aber von Dir stimmig an.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Teleton schrieb:


> Bisher hört es sich aber von Dir stimmig an.



nicht ganz >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/31146-rechnung-von-probenfieber-49.html#post334052
dafür fehlt noch die Erklärung


----------



## Teleton (17 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Wenn sich das Inkassobüro die Forderung hat abtreten lassen, dann haut es hin. Daher auch meine Fragen zu Antragsteller und "früherer Gläubiger".


----------



## Affenhirn200 (17 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

hallo ! Ich glaube es wurde abgetreten an valerio und schäfer.Ich kann es aber nicht mehr genau sagen.Ja,ich habe wohl den ganzen zettel zurückgeschickt.
Gruß Christian


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Diese Kanzlei mit "Dependance" im pfälzischen Frankenthal hat wohl bereits etliche MB über das AG Mayen beantragt:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...-quot-Gl%FCcksstern-Gewinnservice-quot/page40


----------



## Antiscammer (17 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Nun gut. Wenn der Mahnbescheid echt ist, wurde ja hier trotzdem das Richtige getan: Widerspruch, und basta.

Dass da wirklich geklagt wird, ist nach Lage der Dinge nicht zu erwarten.

Und wenn, dann wären wir natürlich an der Klageschrift interessiert. Aber Du wärst da der allererste.

Möglich sind danach noch ein oder zwei Drohschreiben mit Aufforderung, den Widerspruch zurückzunehmen. Sollte man natürlich auf keinen Fall tun. Wenn sie was wollen, sollen sie klagen. Wenn sie nach widersprochenem Mahnbescheid immer noch außergerichtlich mit Drohschreiben rummeckern, würde das umso mehr zeigen, dass sie an einer gerichtlichen Klärung gar nicht interessiert sind.


----------



## Affenhirn200 (17 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

das erleichtert mich jetzt ein bisschen.falls etwas kommen sollte,wie lange dauert es dann ?


----------



## Captain Picard (17 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Affenhirn200 schrieb:


> .falls etwas kommen sollte,wie lange dauert es dann ?


Dafür gibt es keinerlei Richtwerte.



Affenhirn200 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch *mal wieder* Post von der Firma Probenfieber erhalten.


Was ist dem vorangegangen? Hast du geantwortet/reagiert  und wenn, was und wie oft?
Du hast bisher nichts  zur Vorgeschichte geschrieben.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Affenhirn200 schrieb:


> das erleichtert mich jetzt ein bisschen.falls etwas kommen sollte,wie lange dauert es dann ?



Das richtet sich nach der Zivilprozessordnung:


> § 697
> Einleitung des Streitverfahrens.
> 
> 
> (1) Die Geschäftsstelle des Gerichts, an das die Streitsache abgegeben wird, hat dem Antragsteller unverzüglich aufzugeben, seinen Anspruch binnen zwei Wochen in einer der Klageschrift entsprechenden Form zu begründen. § 270 Satz 2 gilt entsprechend.



Bleibt die Frage, wie lange die Abgabe an das zuständige Gericht dauert, allerdings erhältst Du darüber noch separat Nachricht und weißt damit, wann die 2-Wochen-Frist anläuft.


----------



## technofreak (17 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Affenhirn200 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal wieder Post von der Firma Probenfieber erhalten.
> Dieses mal allerdings über ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren.(gelber Umschlag)



Was ist dem MB  vorangegangen? Hast du geantwortet/reagiert  und wenn, was und wie oft?
Du hast bisher nichts  zur Vorgeschichte geschrieben.

Der weitere Ablauf und Formalitäten sind verständlicherweise   für dich von großem Interesse aber 
ebenso interessiert  uns  alle warum es zu diesem uns bisher einzigen bekannten  Fall gekommen ist.


----------



## Affenhirn200 (17 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Ich wurde vor ca. 2 Jahren manchmal telefonisch belästigt.Ob ich mal auf einer dieser Seiten war,weiss ich nicht mehr,aber ich habe sicher keine Proben bestellt und auch keine bekommen.

Auch eine Rechnung konnte ich nie in meinem Postkasten finden,allerdings gleich drei Mahnungen der Firma El-Inkasso an einem Tag.In jdem Brief war eine andere Mahngebür festgelegt. Dann kam noch einmal ein Brief von uniscore oder so ähnlich ,in dem mir eine tolle Ratenzahlung angeboten wurde.
Diesen Brief hat allerdings meine Nachmieterin empfangen und ihn mit dem Vermerk `" unbekannt verzogen" in den gelben Postkasten zurück geschmissen.

Deshalb hatte ich auch die Vermutung ,dass diese Leute gehofft haben ,dass ich somit nicht rechtzeitig auf einen Mahnbescheid reagieren kann.
Keine Ahnung,aber ich hoffe doch,dass solch ein meines Erachtens unseriöses treiben von den Richern erkannt wird.
Oh meine Güte,dass wäre dann der dritte Rechtsstreit in 2 Jahren.
Ich habe echt keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Antiscammer (17 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Affenhirn200 schrieb:


> Deshalb hatte ich auch die Vermutung ,dass diese Leute gehofft haben ,dass ich somit nicht rechtzeitig auf einen Mahnbescheid reagieren kann.



Sollten die darauf spekuliert haben, dann würde es ihnen nichts nutzen.


Der Postbote darf einen gelben Brief mit Postzustellungsurkunde nur dann in den Kasten einwerfen, wenn Dein Name (noch) korrekt am Briefkasten steht. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du ihn beim Auszug aus der alten Wohnung vom Briefkasten entfernt hast.

Selbst wenn der Postbote ihn doch aus irgendwelchen Gründen eingeworfen hätte und Du dann das Schreiben nicht bekommen hättest: Du könntest erfolgreich "Wiedereinsetzung in den vorigen Stand" beantragen, weil Du problemlos beweisen kannst, dass Du ab dannunddann dort nicht mehr wohnhaft warst. Damit könntest Du dem Mahnbescheid auch noch nach Jahren widersprechen, auch wenn die 14-Tages-Frist abgelaufen ist.

Nach welchen Kriterien solche Abzocker ihre Opfer für Mahnbescheide auswählen, wissen wir nicht. Vielleicht greifen sie einfach nur irgendwo hinein in den Stapel.


----------



## Affenhirn200 (17 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Was ich dazu sagen muss ,ich war die letzten male auch im recht.:-D


----------



## Antiscammer (17 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Wie gesagt: Du wärst der erste, den die Probenklabautermänner verklagen würden. Bei aufgekauften Forderungen wäre das nur noch umso komplizierter für die.


----------



## Affenhirn200 (17 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Falls es zum verfhren kommt,werde ich wohl versuchen,nachzuweisen,dass diese Firma nicht seriös handelt.Zeugen dürfte es dafür geben .
Ich denke mal zu 50%,dass ich in Ruhe gelassen werde.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 23:13:41 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 23:11:55 ----------

hast du dich denn mit diesem Thema schon mal beschäftigt ?


----------



## technofreak (17 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Affenhirn200 schrieb:


> hast du dich denn mit diesem Thema schon mal beschäftigt ?



mehr als "mal".
 Es dürfte nur sehr wenige geben, die sich so intensiv damit beschäftigt haben wie er


----------



## Hippo (17 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Neuer Inkassoladen (oder neues Personal) ohne Ahnung?
So nach dem Motto "probier´mers mal" ?


----------



## Antiscammer (17 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Affenhirn200 schrieb:


> Falls es zum verfhren kommt,werde ich wohl versuchen,nachzuweisen,dass diese Firma nicht seriös handelt.Zeugen dürfte es dafür geben .
> Ich denke mal zu 50%,dass ich in Ruhe gelassen werde.



Vergiß es. Wenn Du verklagt wirst, musst Du als Beklagter gar nichts beweisen. Du brauchst nur zu bestreiten. Den Beweis führen muss der Kläger.
Wird er wohl nach Lage der Dinge nicht können. Daher wird es dazu auch gar nicht kommen.



Affenhirn200 schrieb:


> hast du dich denn mit diesem Thema schon mal beschäftigt ?



Seit 5 Jahren. Betrifft mich aber nicht selbst. Ich verfolge nur die Szene.


----------



## Affenhirn200 (17 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

da ich ein gewerbe habe,hat mir meine rechtschutz gekündigt.Es wäre so super gewesen,mich mit denen zu streiten.doch so kann ich mir den spass nicht leisten,denn es gibt manchmal doch unerwartete entscheidungen von gerichten.


----------



## technofreak (17 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Affenhirn200 schrieb:


> ,denn es gibt manchmal doch unerwartete entscheidungen von gerichten.


nicht in diesem Sektor


----------



## Affenhirn200 (17 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

ich werde auf jeden fall weiter berichten,auch wenn ich nicht hoffe,dass es etwas zu berichten gibt !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Antiscammer (18 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Auch, wenn es nichts zu berichten gibt, könnte man ja z.B. in einem Dreivierteljahr mal davon berichten. :sun: Gerade das kann ja für Betroffene auch interessant sein.


----------



## Affenhirn200 (18 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

ja ok klaro !!!!


----------



## Affenhirn200 (23 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Hallo !!!!
Wieder Alaarrrrm !!!!!
Habe eben gerade wieder eine Antwort auf meinen Wiederspruch gegen den Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen.

Vonvalerioundschäfer.

uniscore forderungsmanagement ludwigshaven.

Es wird mir nochmals die Chance gegeben,den Betrag in Raten zu zahlen.
Es wird auch geschrieben,dass ichdie Gründe des Wiederspruches darlegen möchte.
Was haltet ihr davon.
Freue mich wie immer über eure Meinungen hierzu !!!!! :-?


----------



## Captain Picard (23 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Affenhirn200 schrieb:


> Wieder Alaarrrrm !!!!!
> Habe eben gerade wieder eine Antwort auf meinen Wiederspruch gegen den Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen.?


Stell den Alarm ab.  Wer sich sicher glaubt, klagt  und schreibt nicht weitere Bettelbriefe.


Affenhirn200 schrieb:


> Es wird mir nochmals die Chance gegeben,den Betrag in Raten zu zahlen.


und Eier aus dem Konsum...





Affenhirn200 schrieb:


> Es wird auch geschrieben,dass ichdie Gründe des Wiederspruches darlegen möchte.
> Was haltet ihr davon.


Kompletter Blödsinn.  Niemand muß einen Widerspruch begründen.


----------



## Kia81 (23 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Naja ich gehöre nun auch wieder zu den Betroffenen dieser Geschichte und bin gerade schockiert
Ein Inkasso Unternehmen mit dem Sitz in Ludwigshafen hat mir gleich 2 Zahlungsanforderungen der im Titel genannten Firma geschickt, wobei die Forderungen vom 23.01.2006 und 23.01.2005 sind (Summe der beide Forderungen ca. 365 Euro) .  Ich kann mich zwar erinnern, dass diese Firma ein telefonisches Gespräch damals mit mir hatte, aber einen Vertrag habe ich nie abgeschlossen und eine Einzugsermächtigung nie erteilt und vor allem nie Leistungen bekommen!

Vor ca. 2 Jahren hatte ich solche Anschreiben auch mal gehabt, allerdings von einer anderen Firma, wobei ich denke dass damals nur eine Forderungen angesprochen wurde. Ich habe damals Widerspruch rausgeschickt und auf weitere Schreiben nicht reagiert und nach dem 3. Schreiben haben sie sich auch nciht mehr gemeldet.

Hat jemand ERfahrungen mit Widerspruch-Schreiben mit diesem Inkasso Unternhemen?
abgesehen davon dass es sich dabei um eine Abzocke handelt, ist die Forderung sowieso nicht verjährt?


----------



## Goblin (23 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



> Hat jemand ERfahrungen mit Widerspruch-Schreiben mit diesem Inkasso Unternhemen


Wenn Du keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen hast,was willste denn da widerrufen ?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Für Mahndrohmüll in Papierform gibts Mülltonnen


----------



## Kia81 (23 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Goblin schrieb:


> Wenn Du keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen hast,was willste denn da widerrufen ?
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
> 
> Für Mahndrohmüll in Papierform gibts Mülltonnen



naja zumindest schriftlich diese beide Anforderungen ablehnen und Beweis für einen Vertragabschluss fordern! Außerdem kann ich mich nicht 100% mehr erinnern, bin mir aber recht sicher dass ich nix schriftliches unterschrieben habe!


----------



## Goblin (23 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



> naja zumindest schriftlich diese beide Anforderungen ablehnen und Beweis für einen Vertragabschluss fordern


Warum ?
Wer nichts macht,kann auch nichts falsch machen


----------



## Hippo (23 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Kia81 schrieb:


> ... wobei die Forderungen vom 23.01.2006 und 23.01.2005 sind (Summe der beide Forderungen ca. 365 Euro) ...
> 
> 
> ... abgesehen davon dass es sich dabei um eine Abzocke handelt, ist die Forderung sowieso nicht verjährt?



Bingo - Du hast Dir die Antwort schon selbst gegeben.
D.h. Wohlfühlgetränk holen, genießen und wie es so schön heißt "Den Herrgott einen guten Mann sein lassen"

Nur um den an Unmöglichkeit grenzenden Fall (den Fall von Affenhirn mal ausgenommen, aber das ist noch nicht abschließend geklärt) eines tatsächlich aufschlagenden MBs angesprochen zu haben - in diesem Fall *kommentarlos* widersprechen und das Teil ans Gericht zurück - feddisch!


----------



## Kia81 (23 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Hippo schrieb:


> Bingo - Du hast Dir die Antwort schon selbst gegeben.
> D.h. Wohlfühlgetränk holen, genießen und wie es so schön heißt "Den Herrgott einen guten Mann sein lassen"
> 
> Nur um den an Unmöglichkeit grenzenden Fall (den Fall von Affenhirn mal ausgenommen, aber das ist noch nicht abschließend geklärt) eines tatsächlich aufschlagenden MBs angesprochen zu haben - in diesem Fall *kommentarlos* widersprechen und das Teil ans Gericht zurück - feddisch!



ich darf zusammenfassen:
das was ich bekommen habe, ist eine Zahlungsforderung als "normerl" Brief UND KEIN MAHNBESCHEID, korrekt?
ich kann mich erstmal zurücklegen und abwarten bis evtl. ein MBs kommt. Erst dann sollte ich widersprechen?
Mahnbescheid kommt vom Gericht und nicht von solchen Unternehmen?


----------



## Goblin (23 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



> Mahnbescheid kommt vom Gericht und nicht von solchen Unternehmen


Richtig !

Mal hier lesen
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
und hier
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## DeeGee (24 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



Kia81 schrieb:


> Naja ich gehöre nun auch wieder zu den Betroffenen dieser Geschichte und bin gerade schockiert
> Ein Inkasso Unternehmen mit dem Sitz in Ludwigshafen hat mir gleich 2 Zahlungsanforderungen der im Titel genannten Firma geschickt, wobei die Forderungen vom 23.01.2006 und 23.01.2005 sind (Summe der beide Forderungen ca. 365 Euro) .  Ich kann mich zwar erinnern, dass diese Firma ein telefonisches Gespräch damals mit mir hatte, aber einen Vertrag habe ich nie abgeschlossen und eine Einzugsermächtigung nie erteilt und vor allem nie Leistungen bekommen!
> 
> Vor ca. 2 Jahren hatte ich solche Anschreiben auch mal gehabt, allerdings von einer anderen Firma, wobei ich denke dass damals nur eine Forderungen angesprochen wurde. Ich habe damals Widerspruch rausgeschickt und auf weitere Schreiben nicht reagiert und nach dem 3. Schreiben haben sie sich auch nciht mehr gemeldet.
> ...


schönen guten abend zusammen...
genau diese beiden schreiben waren auch heute bei mir, in meinem heißgeliebten briefkasten...nur mit dem unterschied, dass meine forderungen angeblich vom 23.10.2005 und vom 23.10.2006 stammen sollen, selbst die summe ist in etwa gleich.

ich habe versucht hier ein bisschen "quer zu lesen" und bin zumindest schon mal beruhigt, dass ich mit diesem fall nicht alleine dastehe...zumal ich in den letzten jahren, weder von probenfieber.de direkt noch von einem anderen inkasso angeschrieben wurde...

mein erster gedanke war natürlich "was hast du schon wieder für mist gebaut?" 
mein zweiter dann aber: von wann stammen diese forderungen denn überhaupt? 2005/2006???

mein dritter gedanke: kann das überhaupt noch eingefordert werden, wenn bereits 5 bzw 6 jahre vergangen sind? 

mein handeln: google an - und erst mal suchen...*ja ein bisschen mediengeschädigt is und weiß, dass nicht immer alles mit rechten dingen zu geht* :-D

nun noch mal für mich *nicht immer die schnellste is im begreifen*
fasse ich das richtig auf, dass diese forderungen hinfällig/verjährt sind?
und wenn nicht, dann erst mal den MB abwarten? gesetzt dem fall es kommt so weit?
oder doch mal zwischendurch kostbare freizeit verschwenden und mit diesen inkassofutzies telefonieren, um anschließend feststellen zu müssen, dass ich wahrscheinlich genau so schlau, wie vorher bin?

in diesem sinne
lg
dg


----------



## Goblin (24 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



> oder doch mal zwischendurch kostbare freizeit verschwenden und mit diesen inkassofutzies telefonieren, um anschließend feststellen zu müssen, dass ich wahrscheinlich genau so schlau, wie vorher bin?


Man ruft niemals irgendwelche Inkassounternehmen an. Zeitverschwendung. Kannst genau so gut versuchen einer Kuh auf der Weide die Relativitätstheorie zu erklären

Halte Dich an die Hinweise von hier !


----------



## Hippo (24 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*



DeeGee schrieb:


> nun noch mal für mich *nicht immer die schnellste is im begreifen*


Selbsterkenntnis *flöööööööööööt*



DeeGee schrieb:


> ...fasse ich das richtig auf, dass diese forderungen hinfällig/verjährt sind?


Bingo



DeeGee schrieb:


> ...und wenn nicht, dann erst mal den MB abwarten? gesetzt dem fall es kommt so weit?


Beachte den Wetterbericht und die botanischen Nachrichten.
Wenn die Arktis abgeschmolzen ist und dort die ersten Bananen geerntet wurden ...
... dann könnte es möglicherweise, vielleicht und eventuell aber nur wenn der Papst bis dahin verheiratet und evangelisch ist passieren daß einer käme



DeeGee schrieb:


> ...oder doch mal zwischendurch *kostbare* freizeit verschwenden und mit diesen inkassofutzies telefonieren,


Ja wenn Du nix anderes zu tun hast ...
... aber wenn Du soviel Zeit hast könntest Du Dir auch einen Hund anschaffen - ist sinnvoller




DeeGee schrieb:


> um anschließend feststellen zu müssen, dass ich wahrscheinlich genau so schlau, wie vorher bin?


Hotline=teuer (meistens)
ergo - nicht schlauer sondern ärmer und wenn Du Pech hast seifen die Dich noch so ein daß Du glaubst Deine Oma zu sein und zahlst


----------



## Antiscammer (25 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Bitte nicht mit schwachsinnigen Hotlines von Abzockern und ihren Inkassokötern telefonieren. Das bringt nichts, genauso gut kann man mit einer Parkuhr über Einsteins Relativitätstheorie diskutieren.

Mal ein kleiner Exkurs zu grundsätzlichen Rechtsfragen.


Bei einer unberechtigten Forderung hat man als Betroffener keine Rechtspflicht, sich in der Sache an die Gegenpartei äußern zu müssen.

Solange kein Mahnbescheid kommt (und bevor der kommt, wird der Papst evangelisch, weil der Mahnbescheid den Abzocker Geld kostet, was er nicht wiederkriegt...), muss man schlicht und ergreifend überhaupt gar nichts.

Zur Verjährung: alle Forderungen, die im Jahr 2007 oder früher entstanden sind, sind jetzt verjährt. (Verjährung = 3 volle Kalenderjahre nach Ablauf des Jahrs, in dem die Forderung entstanden ist.)

Es ist in Deutschland nicht verboten, trotzdem zu versuchen, eine längst verjährte Forderung einzutreiben. Wenn der Betroffene dumm genug ist, die zu bezahlen, dann hat er Pech gehabt. Der Betroffene muss aber natürlich nicht zahlen, und er muss auch nicht reagieren.

Der Abzocker kann rein theoretisch auch bei einer verjährten Forderung sogar vor Gericht klagen. Macht aber nichts, denn der Betroffene erhebt dann die Verjährungseinrede, dann verliert der Abzocker sofort den Prozess und muss alle Rechtskosten zahlen. Daher passiert das auch nicht.


----------



## DeeGee (25 März 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

also gut. ich danke euch, dass ihr mir meine vermutungen noch einmal bestätigt habt :sun:
ich habe jetzt nun auch hier ein forum gefunden, wo ich mich jederzeit hinweden kann, was ich auch tun werde, sollte sich in dieser sache irgendwann noch mal was tun...


----------



## charly52 (14 April 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Jetzt muss ich mich hier einklinken. Auch ich habe seit Jahren mit Probenfieber Probleme!! Auch ich habe am 25.3.2011 einen MAHNBESCHEID vom Amtsgericht Mayen bekommen - Prozessbevollm. RA Schäfer und Valerio. Dieser MAHNBESCHEID!!!  kam ohne dass zuvor eine  Rechnung oder Mahnungen ins Postfach flatterten.Anscheinend kauft UNISCORE angeblich bei bestimmten Firmen " offene Rechnungen" auf um sie anschließend eintreiben zu können.Man braucht ja nur mal UNISCORE zu googeln..........


----------



## Hippo (14 April 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Probenfieber*

Die leben nach dem Motto "Man kanns ja probieren"
Wenn Du der Meinung bist keinen Vertrag zu haben dann würde ich dem Mahnbescheid einfach widersprechen ohne mich weiter dazu zu äußern.*
14-Tage-Frist beachten !*

>>> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

>>> Mahnbescheid ? Antispam Wiki

Und sollte die Forderung aus 2007 stammen wäre sie selbst wenn sie rechtens wäre schon verjährt


----------



## mel (6 Juli 2011)

Auch ich habe von diesen (...) Post erhalten Rechnungen von 2005 und 2006 einmal159,69 Euro und einmal176,45 Euro komisch nur der der betrag für 2006 höher ist wie der von 2005 kann das einer nachvollziehen?

_[Contenance, please! - hr]_


----------



## Hippo (6 Juli 2011)

Das muß Dich alles nicht mehr interessieren. Die Forderungen ab 31.12.2007 rückwärts sind verjährt.
Sollte sich der Mahnfuzzi noch Ärger abholen wollen und doch einen Mahnbescheid schicken wollen - für diesen Fall empfehle ich die Lektüre der Links zum Mahnbescheid in meiner Signatur


----------



## mel (6 Juli 2011)

ja aber ich habe jetzt die verbraucher zentralle angerrufen die hat mir eght angst eingejagt .Die meintedie könnten mir das Konto Pfänden und ich müsste ja dort einen Vertrag haben und und und was mache ich Jetzt ich bin in der Insolvenz und durch solchen müll  geht die vielleicht den Bach runter wer kennt sich etwas damit aus


----------



## Heiko (6 Juli 2011)

Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum eine unberechtigte, allem Anschein nach zudem verjährte Forderung Deine Insolvenz gefährden könnte...

Aber: IANAL.


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Juli 2011)

Das Konto kann nur dann gepfändet werden, wenn man einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid nicht widersprochen hat, und wenn man danach auch noch dem Vollstreckungsbescheid nicht widersprochen hat.

Daher: falls so etwas käme (gelber Brief vom Amtsgericht): rechtzeitig binnen 14 Tagen "Widerspruch" auf dem beigefügten Formular ankreuzen, unterschreiben (braucht nicht begründet zu werden) und mit Einschreiben an das Mahngericht zurückschicken.

Danach kann auf keinen Fall der Gerichtsvollzieher kommen oder das Konto gepfändet werden oder sonstiger Blödsinn. Das hätte die Verbraucherzentrale aber erwähnen sollen. Und die Verjährung hätten sie ebenfalls erwähnen sollen. Ab und zu gibt es leider mal Berater bei den Verbraucherzentralen, die schlecht arbeiten.


----------



## Fedor55 (4 Oktober 2011)

Da auch ich immer wieder Mahnungen von Uniscore bekomme und weder mit Trave noch probenfieber was anfangen kann, habe ich mir von Uniscore Unterlagen zusenden lassen und soll mich am 15.11.2005 sogar 2 mal angemeldet haben. Nachdem man in dem Schreiben auch die Internetadresse angegeben hat, wollte ich mich mal informieren um was es da überhaupt geht und dann erscheint nur: Zugriff verweigert - diese angegebene Anmeldeinformationen berechtigen sie nicht, dieses Verzeichnis oder diese Seite anzuzeigen.
Ich werde also Uniscore mit einer Betrugsanzeige drohen.


----------



## dvill (4 Oktober 2011)

Zum Datum: Vor oder nach Chr.?


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Oktober 2011)

Fedor55 schrieb:


> Da auch ich immer wieder Mahnungen von Uniscore bekomme und weder mit Trave noch probenfieber was anfangen kann, habe ich mir von Uniscore Unterlagen zusenden lassen und soll mich am 15.11.2005 sogar 2 mal angemeldet haben.



Dafür, dass Du (und niemand anders evtl. unter Falschnamen) die Anmeldung getätigt hat, wäre Uniscore in der Beweispflicht. Diesen Beweis könnte Uniscore niemals beibringen. Das wissen die im übrigen auch selbst ganz genau. Ohnehin sind Forderungen aus 2005 längst verjährt. Daher wird Uniscore natürlich auch nie vor Gericht ziehen.

Vereinzelt kommen allerdings Mahnbescheide vom Gericht wegen dieser Forderungen. Gelber Brief vom Amtsgericht. Da müsstest Du dann innerhalb 14 Tagen Widerspruch auf dem beigefügten Formular ankreuzen und es ans Gericht zurückschicken. Danach kann dann kein Gerichtsvollzieher kommen, das weitere Verfahren ist dann blockiert, und Uniscore könnte dann nur noch Klage einreichen - aber genau das wollen sie ja nicht. Bei einer längst verjährten Forderung bräuchtest Du nur die Verjährungseinrede zu bringen, und schon hätten sie verloren und müssten alle Kosten zahlen, auch Deine Anwaltskosten.

Passieren kann Dir also gar nichts. Abgesehen vom Widerspruch beim Mahnbescheid sind auch keine Stellungnahmen an dieses unseriöse Inkassobüro notwendig. Die wissen selbst ganz genau, was für faule Forderungen sie da vertreten, und dass sie das niemals gerichtlich durchsetzen könnten. Nach ein paar bösen Drohbriefen schläft die Sache dann auch von selbst ein.



Fedor55 schrieb:


> Nachdem man in dem Schreiben auch die Internetadresse angegeben hat, wollte ich mich mal informieren um was es da überhaupt geht und dann erscheint nur: Zugriff verweigert - diese angegebene Anmeldeinformationen berechtigen sie nicht, dieses Verzeichnis oder diese Seite anzuzeigen.
> Ich werde also Uniscore mit einer Betrugsanzeige drohen.



Selbst wenn die Adresse aufrufbar gewesen wäre, würde das nicht beweisen, dass Du Dich damals dort angemeldet hast. Das ist sowieso alles Schnickschnack.

Strafanzeige kannst Du probieren, versprich Dir aber lieber nicht zuviel davon. Deutsche Staatsanwälte sind der Meinung, dass es zum normalen Lebensrisiko des Bürgers gehört, unseriöse Inkassoforderungen zu bekommen.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Inkassokriminalität

Wenn Du Uniscore mal wirklich ärgern willst, lies Dir das hier mal durch:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Negative_Feststellungsklage
So etwas geht übrigens ähnlich auch beim Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid, wenn man dabei gleichzeitig die Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren beantragt. Was man bei verjährter Forderung gar nicht verlieren kann.


----------



## dvill (10 November 2011)

http://www.ln-online.de/lokales/luebeck/3285274/prozess-waren-abo-gebuehren-gerechtfertigt


> Immer wieder ist von sogenannten Abofallen im Internet die Rede. Ein solcher Fall wird jetzt auch vor dem Lübecker Landgericht verhandelt. Die Staatsanwaltschaft wirft Thorsten K., ehemaliger Geschäftsführer der mittlerweile insolventen Pressevertrieb Trave GmbH, vor, ein Inkassobüro beauftragt zu haben, Forderungen gegenüber Kunden geltend zu machen, die nie bestanden haben.





> Die Staatsanwaltschaft führte in ihrer Anklage mehr als 100 Fälle aus den Monaten Juni bis September 2008 auf, in denen die Forderungen unberechtigt gewesen sein sollen.


----------



## heide44 (2 Januar 2012)

Es geht wieder los, Probenfieber.de hat einfach 59,28 € abgebucht und ich habe die Buchung rückgängig gemacht Ich glaube 2008 war der letzte Abbuchungsversuch. Von Uniscore bekam ich auch schon mal Post. Mein Schreiben, das ich dort keinen Vertrag habe,  per Einschreiben - kam als unzustellbar zurück. Neues Jahr - neue Abbuchungsversuche? Als nächstes wird wohl wieder eine Drohmail kommen lol^^ Langsam kenne ich es ja mit dem Abwarten und keine Panik zu kriegen

Also alle gut die Kontoauszüge kontrollieren!


----------



## heide44 (5 Januar 2012)

Heute ist ein dicker Brief von Uniscore in meinem Postkasten gewesen. Die kenne ich ja noch von 2008 - da haben sie mich auch mit Post beglückt. Ich überlege jetzt, ob ich einfach eine ausländische Adresse angebe --> bei Umzug mit neuer Anschrift zurück. Die sind ja echt schnell --> abbuchen --> Abbuchung zurück --> schon kommt der Brief.

Oder mache ich den Brief auf und schaue mir mal an, was sie diesmal berechnen?

lol^^ Habe mich fürs Öffnen entschlossen. Am 26.11.2004 um 13.56 Uhr soll ich mich eingeloggt haben und hätte angeblich eine Begrüßungsmail mit angehängter Rechnung erhalten Angeblich hätte ich bereit 1 Jahresbeitrag gezahlt - habe aber alle Abbuchungen zurückgezogen. Die Mail von 2004 habe ich sicher nicht mehr - aber ich bin mir 100 %tig sicher, das ich nie diese Begrüßungsmail mit Rg erhalten habe. Ich wurde angerufen und da sagte ich, das es zu keinem Vertrag käme, weil ich nichts zahlen will für die Proben Es war damals auf der HP nicht ersichtlich, das Kosten entstehen würden. Die Person bedauerte es damals, das ich von diesem tollen ANgebot keinen Gebrauch machen wollte.

Bis zum 17.1.2012 soll ich nun 194,91 € überweisen - Rechnung vom 26.11.2005

Laut 2. Schreiben loggte ich mich am 26.11.2004 um 13.56 Uhr ein
dafür soll ich bis 17.1.2012 190,96 € überweisen - Rechnung von 26.11.2006

Kundennr. ist laufend xxxx05 und xxx06

Wenn ich hier alles richtig erlesen habe, sind diese Forderungen sowieso verjährt. Ich warte jetzt auf den angedrohten Mahnbescheid, gegen den ich fristgerecht Widerspruch einlegen werde - per Einschreiben
Haben die Mahnungen von 2008 die Verjährung verlängert?



Außerdem beziehen die sich auf meine Mitteilung - die ich aber gar nicht abgeschickt habe.


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Januar 2012)

Eine Mahnung kann die Verjährung nicht hemmen.
Die Verjährung wird nur gehemmt durch einen Mahnbescheid oder eine Klage, wenn eins von beiden noch vor Ablauf der Verjährung beantragt wurde. Nach Ablauf der Verjährung ist es auch dafür zu spät.


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Januar 2012)

Was mich wundert, ist die Tatsache, dass diese alte Mumie Probenfieber (stammte ursprünglich aus dem Kamelstall der Wiener Schlawiner V.F./C.M. usw.), die ich längst in einer ägyptischen Grabkammer vermutete, immer noch unter Zuhilfenahme eines unseriösen Inkassobutzen Erschrecker spielt und unberechtigte bzw. längst verjährte Forderungen einzutreiben versucht.


----------



## jupp11 (6 Januar 2012)

Der Abofallenbranche geht es z.Z insgesamt ( erfreulicherweise) insgesamt nicht mehr besonders gut.​Wortmeldungen und Aufrufzahlen in den Foren/Blogs sprechen da eine deutliche Sprache.​​In dieser Situation versucht man eben auch die ältesten Lagerbestände zu "reaktivieren".​


----------



## heide44 (26 Januar 2012)

Ist ja toll, UNISCORE investiert richtig Portokosten. Nachem ich Anfang Januar das abgebuchte Geld zurückbuchen ließ, erhielt ich ja 2 nette Briefe. Forderungen aus 2004 und 2005 - fast 400 € wollen die haben. ANgeblich hätte ich bereits 1 Jahresbeitrag gezahlt, das sei der Beweis für den Vertragsabschluß. Habe IMMER alles zurückgebucht.

Am 3.1.2012 gaben sie mir Zahlungsziel 17.1.2012

Heute schreiben sie mir, ich hätte auf die Zahlungsaufforderung vom *1.3.2011 nicht reagiert* und bieten mir* Ratenzahlung* an. Ich soll innerhalb von *14 Tagen mindestens 10 €* überweisen, das würde als Antrag für Ratenzahlung angesehen werden. Im Anhang Ratenzahlung steht aber drinnen, das ich Raten in Höhe von mind. 20 € leisten müsste. Die merken selber nicht, welchen Schrott sie da verzapfen. In den heutigen Schreiben geht es gar nicht mehr um die* Zahlungsaufforderung vom 3.1.2012. *

*Mal sehen, ob ich irgendwann mal einen Mahnbescheid erhalte, dem ich dann sofort widersprechen werden.* Bekomme hier ja immer gute Tipps, deshalb schiebe ich in den letzten Jahren keine Panik mehr, wenn ich die Post bekomme. Im Anhang war die angebliche Begrüßungsmail, die ich angeblich erhalten habe.

Habe gerade mal nachgerechnet:
2004 = 59,88 €
2005 = 59,88 €
2006 = 59,88 €
2007 = 59,88 €
2008 = 59,88 €
2009 = 59,88 €
2010 = 59,88 €
2011 = 59,88 € wären* insgesamt 479,04 €*

Sie fordern aber *N U R *
194,23 €
198,18 € = *392,41 € *

WENN ich 1 Jahresbeitrag gezahlt hätte, wäre die Forderung *452,29 €*

*Also können die nicht mal richtig rechnen ( wenn ich mich jetzt nicht vertan habe lol^)*


----------



## Hippo (26 Januar 2012)

Solltest Du einen Mahnbescheid erhalten (was wahrscheinlich leider nicht vorkommen wird) könntest Du die Herrschaften ziemlich gekonnt damit vorführen ...
>>>  Der Mahnbescheid (Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren)


----------



## heide44 (26 Januar 2012)

MAl sehen, ob irgendwann noch ein 3. Inkassobüro auftaucht. ElInkasso hatte ich ja schon, jetzt Uniscore seit 3 oder 4 Jahren  lol^^ wie oft verkauft Probenfieber denn die Daten weiter und läßt mahnen? Ist das überhaupt rechtens? Hab die ganzen Schreiben auch noch. Auch das Widerspruchsschreiben, was als unzustellbar aus Lübeck zurückkam vor 3 oder 4 Jahren.


----------



## Hippo (26 Januar 2012)

Probenfieber verkauft nicht mehr (normalerweise) - wenn dann gibts Dich bei Uniscore im Schlußverkauf - im Dutzend billiger


----------



## heide44 (6 Dezember 2012)

Im Juli 2012 bekam ich wieder meine 2 Briefe....214,26 € +218,21 € mit dem Angebot eine Abschlagszahlung von 20 € zu leisten und in Raten abzuzahlen oder Mahnbescheid, Pfändung etc. Habe nix unternommen.

Heute (6.12.2012) wieder 2 Briefe 227,77 €+ 231,72 € mit dem Angebot 33 € zu überweisen und abzustottern oder einmalig 99 € pro Forderung überweisen und ich bin UNISCORE los. 

Trotz der häufigen Drohungen kamen weder Mahnbescheid noch Pfändung oder ähnliches. Es sind so alte Kamellen aus 2004 + 2005....sie hoffen wohl immer noch auf Dumme, die jetzt schnell 99 € überweisen. Anscheind kriegen andere wohl keine Post mehr oder sie haben es aufgegeben zu posten. ^^


----------



## kessi (6 Dezember 2012)

Ich habe vor ca. 3 Wochen 2 Mahnbescheide bekommen, obwohl ich sonst immer 3 Rechnungen einzeln bekommen hatte. Den beiden Mahnbescheiden habe ich komplett Widersprochen und zurück zum Gericht geschickt. Vor ca. 1 Woche kam nochmal ein dicker Brief von Uniscore. Habe den aber ungeöffnet zurück gehen lassen, weil ich keinen Bock mehr auf diese Sammlung habe.


----------



## Goblin (6 Dezember 2012)

Die Sache ist durch und längst verjährt. Werft die Briefe in den Müll oder lasst sie zurückgehen


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (6 Dezember 2012)

@Kessi: sollte dir Uniscore noch einen Brief schicken, teile uns mit, was drin steht.


----------



## kessi (6 Dezember 2012)

Na da wird dasselbe drin stehen wie sonst, dass die Schulden ein Leben lang bleiben, dass die eingeklagt werden und das ich einen Schufa Eintrag bekomme usw. Ich mach die nicht mehr auf und wegwerfen ist mir zu schade. Bei Annahmeverweigerung gehen die zurück und dafür muß er glaub ich nochmal Porto berappen. Auf alle Fälle wissen die dann, das sie mit ihren Drohungen nicht weiter kommen.


----------



## Hippo (6 Dezember 2012)

kessi, für unsere Arbeit hier wäre es aber wichtig was die Typen schreiben ...


----------



## kessi (6 Dezember 2012)

OK, falls wieder etwas kommt, Poste ich es.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (7 Dezember 2012)

Wuschel_MUC schrieb:


> @Kessi: sollte dir Uniscore noch einen Brief schicken, teile uns mit, was drin steht.


 
Unter anderem wird da drin gestanden haben, das sie (Kessi) den Widerspruch zurücknehmen soll, da es ansonsten noch viel viel teurer für sie werden würde

Wer´s glaubt wird seelig, und wer nicht glaubt kommt trotzdem in den Himmel


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Dezember 2012)

Wie lange hat die Mumienkongregation Probenfieber/Uniscore eigentlich noch vor, "Erschrecker" zu spielen? Die sollen endlich Ruhe geben in ihrem Abzockergrab!


----------



## Yoshi2001 (7 Dezember 2012)

Ach sieh an.
Totgeglaubte leben doch länger.
Ich bin mal gespannt wann die mich wieder anschreiben werden.
Sofern die wieder mal ihren Datenbestand durchgehen.


----------



## Cantemuse (11 Dezember 2012)

Hallo, 

auch bei mir hat Uniscore sich mal wieder gemeldet. In der vergangenen Woche kam ein Brief hereingeflattert. Von den zwei "Rechnungen" ist nur noch eine "übrig", zumindest kam das Ganze nicht, wie sonst, in zweifacher Ausführung vom gleichen Tag der Rechnungsstellung, nur mit zwei unterschiedlichen Jahren.

Neu für mich war jedoch der Vorschlag von Seiten Uniscores, dass ich einen Betrag von ca. 100 € zahlen kann, und die ganze Sache sei vergessen... Jojojo. Och nö. ^^


----------



## Hippo (12 Dezember 2012)

Betrifft bestimmt auch historische Forderungen ...


----------



## Goblin (12 Dezember 2012)

Ist wohl ein letzter erbärmlicher Versuch wenigstens noch ein paar Kröten zu erbetteln. Toter kann eine Leiche eigentlich nicht mehr sein


----------



## dvill (12 Dezember 2012)

Mal nachsehen, ob es wirklich um Euro geht und nicht um Reichsmark ...


----------



## Hippo (12 Dezember 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> ... und nicht um Reichsmark ...


----------



## Yoshi2001 (28 September 2013)

Ich hab heute nach sehr langer Zeit wieder ein Schreiben der Uniscore GmbH bekommen.
Die wollen mal wieder Geld von Mir haben. 
Es geht wie so immer um die Firma Presse Vertrieb Trave GmbH (Probenfieber)
Mich wunderst das der Laden noch Existiert. 
Ich bin mal auf die Nächsten Schreiben gespannt.


----------



## Hippo (28 September 2013)

Von wann stammt deren erste Forderung?
Das dürfte doch auch schon 2009 gewesen sein?


----------



## Yoshi2001 (29 September 2013)

Damals war das auch die Uniscore GmbH und dem Pressevertrieb Trave aus Lübeck.

Deswegen wundert es mich ja das es den Laden noch gibt.


----------



## Hippo (29 September 2013)

Wurscht, zum einen kann man den Kram situativ sowieso ignorieren und zum andern sind Forderungen aus 2009 bereits verjährt und ab 1.1.2014 auch die aus 2010


----------



## Yoshi2001 (29 September 2013)

Das ignorieren mache ich eh schon.
Nur die Briefe von denen sind ein wenig lästig.


----------



## Reducal (29 September 2013)

Yoshi2001 schrieb:


> Nur die Briefe von denen sind ein wenig lästig.


So lange es nicht weh tut, machts nichts!


----------



## heide44 (30 September 2013)

Ich kriege jetzt seit x Jahren jeweils 2 Mahnungen am gleichen Tag alle halbe Jahr von der netten Firma aus Lübeck über angebliche Forderungen aus den Jahren 2004 und 2005. Von den angedrohten Mahnbescheiden etc. hab ich allerdings noch nie was gesehen. Ich ignoriere die Schreiben auch und sammle sie, mal sehen, wann ich damit tapezieren kann. Es wurden 2 Abbuchungsversuche unternommen, die ich beide zurückgebucht habe, seither kam da nix mehr. Hab auch Konto gewechselt


----------



## Hippo (30 September 2013)

Zum 10-jährigen kannst denen ja ein Bier ausgeben


----------



## Käsekuchen (1 Oktober 2013)

Also mit Werbung dürfen die dich ohne deine Einwilligung mal schon garnicht nerven. Wenn sie dich mit Mahnungen nerven, schick denen einfach mal nen Brief vom Anwalt. Der soll am besten gleich noch reinschreiben, dass du auf die Löschung deiner Daten bestehst. So ein einfacher Brief kann Wunder bewirken.
Ansonsten lass dich nicht stressen.


----------



## Hippo (1 Oktober 2013)

Quatsch!
Heide macht das schon richtig. Nicht ins Bockshorn jagen lassen und ansonsten drüber lachen.
Der Anwalt kostet erstmal ihr Geld. Wenn dann müßte sie eine negative Feststellungsklage anstrengen - wär zwar gut wenn das jeder Betroffene machen würde, dann wäre dieser ganze Spuk wegen erwiesener Pleite schnell rum.
Aber ich kann jeden auch verstehen wenn er es einfach aussitzt


----------



## BenTigger (1 Oktober 2013)

Käsekuchen schrieb:


> Also mit Werbung dürfen die dich ohne deine Einwilligung mal schon garnicht nerven.



Holla Käsekuchen, was du heute schreibst, ist irgendwie alles Käse. Hier geht es gar nicht um Werbung sondern um Rechnungsforderungen.

@Hippo: Käsekuchen verwechselt heute dauernd die Threads. Wo anders hat sie gar keinen Text verfasst und entschuldigt sich dann, das sie es gar nicht so meinte und hier gibt sie Tips zu Themen, die hier gar nicht besprochen werden


----------



## Käsekuchen (1 Oktober 2013)

@BenTigger
Bitte etwas Verständnis. 
Ich hab frei und kann nicht schlafen, wegen diesem blöden Schlafrythmus , bin also etwas übermüdet. 
Außerdem muss ich mich an dieses Touch-Handy-Ding erst mal gewöhnen. 

PS: Das Forum sieht mobil übrigens richtig gut aus


----------



## Hippo (1 Oktober 2013)

Solange ich keine Frikadellen mit Grünkernbratlingen verwechsle ...
Ich würde empfehlen - erst ausschlafen, dann posten*
Und das von einem PC aus!*


----------



## heide44 (12 Januar 2014)

heide44 schrieb:


> Ich kriege jetzt seit x Jahren jeweils 2 Mahnungen am gleichen Tag alle halbe Jahr von der netten Firma aus Lübeck über angebliche Forderungen aus den Jahren 2004 und 2005. Von den angedrohten Mahnbescheiden etc. hab ich allerdings noch nie was gesehen. Ich ignoriere die Schreiben auch und sammle sie, mal sehen, wann ich damit tapezieren kann. Es wurden 2 Abbuchungsversuche unternommen, die ich beide zurückgebucht habe, seither kam da nix mehr. Hab auch Konto gewechselt




Kein Brief mehr, dafür Anfang Januar 2014 Anruf von Firma Uniscore. Die hätten noch offene Forderungen. LOL^^ ich --> Ach, Sie meinen die Veträge mit Probenfieber, die ich nie abgeschlossen habe? Die Rechnungen und Mahnungen für längst verjährte Sachen? Die Dame: OK; ich notiere, das Sie nicht zahlen wollen. Aufgelegt lol^^ Mal sehen, ob jetzt wieder Post kommt. Hatten auch keine unterdrückte Nummer


----------



## Goblin (12 Januar 2014)

Geniale Antwort


----------



## Marco (14 Januar 2014)

Verstehe ich nicht, entweder es existieren keine Verträge oder es ist bereits verjährt. Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?

Gruß Marco


----------



## garfield335 (14 Januar 2014)

Ich befürchte dass es in Zukunft noch mehr betrugsfälle geben wird.
Gibt es doch jetzt eine Einzugsermächtigung die für den ganzen SEPA-Raum gilt. Also können mittlerweile auch Firman aus Malta einen abzocken oder was weis ich von wo. :|


----------



## Goblin (14 Januar 2014)

Ungenehmigte Lastschriften kann man bis zu 13 Monate zurückbuchen



> Wenn dagegen keine gültige Einwilligung in die Lastschriftabbuchung erteilt wurde (fehlendes Mandat), dann kann die Lastschrift bis 13 Monate nach Kontobelastung rückgebucht werden.


 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Bankenmärchen_über_die_6-Wochenfrist


----------



## Hippo (14 Januar 2014)

Marco schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht, entweder es existieren keine Verträge oder es ist bereits verjährt. Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?
> 
> Gruß Marco



Soll heißen "Selbst wenn Verträge bestanden hätten ...
... wären sie schon verjährt


----------



## Marco (14 Januar 2014)

Aha gut zu wissen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## xayer55 (28 April 2015)

Hallo 
es geht wieder los heute habe ich zwei Schreiben von Uniscore bekommen wenn bis 07.05.2015 93,00€ überweise sind die Forderungen als erledigt!
Die Schreibe vom 03.12.2012 waren es 99€!
Wann hat das mal bloß mal ein Ende????


----------



## Goblin (28 April 2015)

Ab in den Müll damit. Der Mist is längst verjährt


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 April 2015)

> Probenfieber





> The Domain *probenfieber.de* is disabled.



Diese längst verblichene Mumie "Probenfieber" geistert doch tatsächlich wieder herum, zumindest das Inkassobutzentum hierfür! Und hat sogar einen Inkassobutzen gefunden, der tatsächlich versucht, für den alten, schon längst verjährten Schrott zu kassieren.

Aber vor diesem Inkassobutzen aus Lumpenhafen muss man sich sicherlich nicht fürchten.


----------



## Antiscammer (28 April 2015)

Uniscore ist sich noch nie für irgend etwas zu schade gewesen. Der Ruf ist ohnehin verbrannt.


----------



## Hippo (30 April 2015)

Hömma ...
... bitte ein bißchen meht Ehrfurcht vor alten Mumien


----------

